# How Should We Worship And Adore Him?



## spnadmin

How should we worship and adore Him. This thread brings wisdom from Gurbani to help us know. We should long to be the servant of His servants, the slave of His slaves. We should call upon Him reverently in prayer. To offer these prayers, we may meet the Guru, we may find peace. 
[FONT=Arial,Verdana,Tahoma][/FONT] 
rwgu sUhI AstpdIAw mhlw 4 Gru 2 
[FONT=Tahoma,Verdana,Arial]_raag soohee asatpadee-aa mehlaa 4 ghar 2 _[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial,Verdana,Tahoma]_Raag Soohee, Ashtpadeeaa, Fourth Mehla, Second House:_[/FONT]

<> siqgur pRswid ] 
[FONT=Tahoma,Verdana,Arial]_ik-oNkaar satgur parsaad. _[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial,Verdana,Tahoma]_One Universal Creator God. By The Grace Of The True Guru: _[/FONT]  

koeI Awix imlwvY myrw pRIqmu ipAwrw hau iqsu pih Awpu vycweI ]1] 
[FONT=Tahoma,Verdana,Arial]_ko-ee aan milaavai mayraa pareetam pi-aaraa ha-o tis peh aap vaychaa-ee. ||1|| _[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial,Verdana,Tahoma]_If only someone would come, and lead me to meet my Darling Beloved; I would sell myself to him. ||1||_[/FONT]

drsnu hir dyKx kY qweI ] 
[FONT=Tahoma,Verdana,Arial]_darsan har daykhan kai taa-ee. _[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial,Verdana,Tahoma]_I long for the Blessed Vision of the Lord’s Darshan. _[/FONT]  

ikrpw krih qw siqguru mylih hir hir nwmu iDAweI ]1] rhwau ] 
[FONT=Tahoma,Verdana,Arial]_kirpaa karahi taa satgur mayleh har har naam Dhi-aa-ee. ||1|| rahaa-o. _[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial,Verdana,Tahoma]_When the Lord shows Mercy unto me, then I meet the True Guru; I meditate on the Name of the Lord, Har, Har. ||1||Pause||_[/FONT]  

jy suKu dyih q quJih ArwDI duiK BI quJY iDAweI ]2] 
[FONT=Tahoma,Verdana,Arial]_jay sukh deh ta tujheh araaDhee dukh bhee tujhai Dhi-aa-ee. ||2|| _[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial,Verdana,Tahoma]_If You will bless me with happiness, then I will worship and adore You. Even in pain, I will meditate on You. ||2||_[/FONT]

jy BuK dyih q ieq hI rwjw duK ivic sUK mnweI ]3] 
[FONT=Tahoma,Verdana,Arial]_jay bhukh deh ta it hee raajaa dukh vich sookh manaa-ee. ||3|| _[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial,Verdana,Tahoma]_Even if You give me hunger, I will still feel satisfied; I am joyful, even in the midst of sorrow. ||3||_[/FONT]  

qnu mnu kwit kwit sBu ArpI ivic AgnI Awpu jlweI ]4] 
[FONT=Tahoma,Verdana,Arial]_tan man kaat kaat sabh arpee vich agnee aap jalaa-ee. ||4|| _[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial,Verdana,Tahoma]_I would cut my mind and body apart into pieces, and offer them all to You; I would burn myself in fire. ||4||_[/FONT]  

pKw PyrI pwxI Fovw jo dyvih so KweI ]5] 
[FONT=Tahoma,Verdana,Arial]_pakhaa fayree paanee dhovaa jo dayveh so khaa-ee. ||5|| _[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial,Verdana,Tahoma]_I wave the fan over You, and carry water for You; whatever You give me, I take. ||5||_[/FONT]

nwnku grIbu Fih pieAw duAwrY hir myil lYhu vifAweI ]6] 
[FONT=Tahoma,Verdana,Arial]_naanak gareeb dheh pa-i-aa du-aarai har mayl laihu vadi-aa-ee. ||6|| _[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial,Verdana,Tahoma]_Poor Nanak has fallen at the Lord’s Door; please, O Lord, unite me with Yourself, by Your Glorious Greatness. ||6||_[/FONT]  

AKI kwiF DrI crxw qil sB DrqI iPir mq pweI ]7] 
[FONT=Tahoma,Verdana,Arial]_akhee kaadh Dharee charnaa tal sabh Dhartee fir mat paa-ee. ||7|| _[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial,Verdana,Tahoma]_Taking out my eyes, I place them at Your Feet; after travelling over the entire earth, I have come to understand this. ||7||_[/FONT]

jy pwis bhwlih qw quJih ArwDI jy mwir kFih BI iDAweI ]8] 
[FONT=Tahoma,Verdana,Arial]_jay paas bahaaleh taa tujheh araaDhee jay maar kadheh bhee Dhi-aa-ee. ||8|| _[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial,Verdana,Tahoma]_If You seat me near You, then I worship and adore You. Even if You beat me and drive me out, I will still meditate on You. ||8||_[/FONT]

jy loku slwhy qw qyrI aupmw jy inMdY q Coif n jweI ]9] 
[FONT=Tahoma,Verdana,Arial]_jay lok salaahay taa tayree upmaa jay nindai ta chhod na jaa-ee. ||9|| _[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial,Verdana,Tahoma]_If people praise me, the praise is Yours. Even if they slander me, I will not leave You. ||9||_[/FONT]  

jy quDu vil rhY qw koeI ikhu AwKau quDu ivsirAY mir jweI ]10] 
[FONT=Tahoma,Verdana,Arial]_jay tuDh val rahai taa ko-ee kihu aakha-o tuDh visri-ai mar jaa-ee. ||10|| _[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial,Verdana,Tahoma]_If You are on my side, then anyone can say anything. But if I were to forget You, then I would die. ||10||_[/FONT]

vwir vwir jweI gur aUpir pY pYrI sMq mnweI ]11] 
[FONT=Tahoma,Verdana,Arial]_vaar vaar jaa-ee gur oopar pai pairee sant manaa-ee. ||11|| _[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial,Verdana,Tahoma]_I am a sacrifice, a sacrifice to my Guru; falling at His Feet, I surrender to the Saintly Guru. ||11||_[/FONT]

nwnku ivcwrw BieAw idvwnw hir qau drsn kY qweI ]12] 
[FONT=Tahoma,Verdana,Arial]_naanak vichaaraa bha-i-aa divaanaa har ta-o darsan kai taa-ee. ||12|| _[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial,Verdana,Tahoma]_Poor Nanak has gone insane, longing for the Blessed Vision of the Lord’s Darshan. ||12||_[/FONT]

JKVu JwgI mIhu vrsY BI guru dyKx jweI ]13] 
[FONT=Tahoma,Verdana,Arial]_jhakharh jhaagee meehu varsai bhee gur daykhan jaa-ee. ||13|| _[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial,Verdana,Tahoma]_Even in violent storms and torrential rain, I go out to catch a glimpse of my Guru. ||13||_[/FONT]

smuMdu swgru hovY bhu Kwrw gurisKu lMiG gur pih jweI ]14] 
[FONT=Tahoma,Verdana,Arial]_samund saagar hovai baho khaaraa gursikh langh gur peh jaa-ee. ||14|| _[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial,Verdana,Tahoma]_Even though the oceans and the salty seas are very vast, the GurSikh will cross over it to get to his Guru. ||14||_[/FONT]

ijau pRwxI jl ibnu hY mrqw iqau isKu gur ibnu mir jweI ]15] 
[FONT=Tahoma,Verdana,Arial]_ji-o paraanee jal bin hai martaa ti-o sikh gur bin mar jaa-ee. ||15|| _[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial,Verdana,Tahoma]_Just as the mortal dies without water, so does the Sikh die without the Guru. ||15||_[/FONT]

ijau DrqI soB kry jlu brsY iqau isKu gur imil ibgsweI ]16] 
[FONT=Tahoma,Verdana,Arial]_ji-o Dhartee sobh karay jal barsai ti-o sikh gur mil bigsaa-ee. ||16|| _[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial,Verdana,Tahoma]_Just as the earth looks beautiful when the rain falls, so does the Sikh blossom forth meeting the Guru. ||16||_[/FONT]

syvk kw hoie syvku vrqw kir kir ibnau bulweI ]17] 
[FONT=Tahoma,Verdana,Arial]_sayvak kaa ho-ay sayvak vartaa kar kar bin-o bulaa-ee. ||17|| _[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial,Verdana,Tahoma]_I long to be the servant of Your servants; I call upon You reverently in prayer. ||17||_[/FONT]

nwnk kI bynMqI hir pih gur imil gur suKu pweI ]18] 
[FONT=Tahoma,Verdana,Arial]_naanak kee baynantee har peh gur mil gur sukh paa-ee. ||18|| _[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial,Verdana,Tahoma]_Nanak offers this prayer to the Lord, that he may meet the Guru, and find peace. ||18||_[/FONT]  

Guru Ram Das Dev ji
 Ang 757​


----------



## Astroboy

This is fine-tuning towards God. While living as a mortal, the heart and soul forever lives in search (yeaning) to Union with the Creator. 

gurmuiK swcy kw Bau pwvY ] (941-4, rwmklI, mÚ 1)gurmukh saachay kaa bha-o paavai.
The Gurmukh lives in the Fear of God, the True Lord.
gurmuiK bwxI AGVu GVwvY ] (941-4, rwmklI, mÚ 1)gurmukh banee agharh gharhaavai.
Through the Word of the Guru's Bani, the Gurmukh *refines the unrefined*.
gurmuiK inrml hir gux gwvY ] (941-5, rwmklI, mÚ 1)gurmukh nirmal har gun gaavai.
The Gurmukh sings the immaculate, Glorious Praises of the Lord.
gurmuiK pivqRü prm pdu pwvY ] (941-5, rwmklI, mÚ 1)gurmukh pavitar param pad paavai.
The Gurmukh attains the supreme, sanctified status.
gurmuiK roim roim hir iDAwvY ] (941-5, rwmklI, mÚ 1)gurmukh rom rom har Dhi-aavai.
*The Gurmukh meditates on the Lord with every hair of his body.*
nwnk gurmuiK swic smwvY ]27] (941-6, rwmklI, mÚ 1)naanak gurmukh saach samaavai. ||27||
*O Nanak, the Gurmukh merges in Truth. ||27||*

*(Source: Sidh Gost)*


----------



## Astroboy

For much of Guru Nanak's life he traveled extensively, preaching his message of love and devotion to the one God. One example of these teachings and travels will have to suffice for the present endeavor. 

Guru Nanak once visited Jagannatha Puri note 26., one of Hinduism's four holiest mandirs note 27.. As usual, he did not visit as a votary, but "to teach the people that the worship of God was superior to the worship of the deity" (SR 37, emphasis theirs). The high priest recognized Nanak and invited him to take part in the artik or ceremony. Nanak declined, which outraged the priests. He replied by raising his eyes to heaven and uttering a most beautiful Sabad (divine utterance). This Sabad reflects the Sikh view of God nicely: The sun and moon, O Lord, are Thy lamps; the firmament​
Thy salver; the orbs of the stars, the pearls encased in it.​
The perfume of the sandal [tree] is Thine incense; the wind is Thy fan;​
all the forests are Thy flowers, O Lord of light.​
What worship is this, O Thou Destroyer of birth?​
Unbeaten strains of ecstasy are the trumpets of Thy worship.​
Thou hast a thousand eyes and yet not one eye;​
Thou hast a thousand forms and yet not one form;​
Thou hast a thousand pure feet and yet not one foot;​
Thou hast a thousand organs of smell and yet not one organ​
I am fascinated by this play of Thine.​
The Light which is in everything is Thine, O Lord of Light.​
From its brilliancy everything is brilliant;​
By the Guru's teaching the light becometh manifest.​
What pleaseth Thee is the real Arti.​
O God, my mind is fascinated with Thy lotus feet as the​
Bumble bee with the flower: night and day I thirst for them.​
Give the water of Thy grace to the sarang note 28., Nanak, so that he may dwell in Thy name.​
(Dhanasri Mohalla, quoted in SR 38).​*Note 26*: Lord Jagannatha, the 'Lord of the Universe' is a form of Lord Vishnu. Upon the death of Shree Krishna, a primary Incarnation of Lord Vishnu, his bones were collected and placed within Lord Jagannatha's murti(HM 129). Return 
*Note 27*: The others being Som-nath, Badri-nath and Vishwa-nath. Return 
*Note 28*: The sarang (chatrik or papiha) is a bird which drinks only when 'the moon is in the mansion of Arcturus.' The meaning is, when it is time to drink of God's water, Nanak is very thirsty and ready to do so because, as the bird awaits the proper time, so too does Nanak (SR 38). Return


----------



## Sardara123

isrIrwgu mhlw 1 Gru 5 ]
ACl ClweI nh ClY nh Gwau ktwrw kir skY ]
ijau swihbu rwKY iqau rhY iesu loBI kw jIau tl plY ]1]
ibnu qyl dIvw ikau jlY ]1] rhwau ]
poQI purwx kmweIAY ] Bau vtI iequ qin pweIAY ]
scu bUJxu Awix jlweIAY ]2]
iehu qylu dIvw ieau jlY ]
kir cwnxu swihb qau imlY ]1] rhwau ]
iequ qin lwgY bwxIAw ]
suKu hovY syv kmwxIAw ]
sB dunIAw Awvx jwxIAw ]3]
ivic dunIAw syv kmweIAY ]
qw drgh bYsxu pweIAY ]
khu nwnk bwh lufweIAY ]4]33]



Siree Raag, First Mehl, Fifth House:
The Undeceiveable is not deceived by deception. He cannot be wounded by any dagger.
As our Lord and Master keeps us, so do we exist. The soul of this greedy person is tossed this way and that. ||1||
Without the oil, how can the lamp be lit? ||1||Pause||
Let the reading of your prayer book be the oil, and let the Fear of God be the wick for the lamp of this body.
Light this lamp with the understanding of Truth. ||2||
Use this oil to light this lamp.
Light it, and meet your Lord and Master. ||1||Pause||
This body is softened with the Word of the Guru's Bani;
you shall find peace, doing seva (selfless service).
All the world continues coming and going in reincarnation. ||3||
In the midst of this world, do seva,
and you shall be given a place of honor in the Court of the Lord.
Says Nanak, swing your arms in joy! ||4||33||


----------



## spnadmin

*ਰਾਗੁ ਗੂਜਰੀ ਮਹਲਾ ੪ ॥ 
raag goojaree mehalaa 4 ||
*_ Raag Goojaree, Fourth Mehl:_*

 ਹਰਿ ਕੇ ਜਨ ਸਤਿਗੁਰ ਸਤਪੁਰਖਾ ਬਿਨਉ ਕਰਉ ਗੁਰ ਪਾਸਿ ॥ 
har kae jan sathigur sathapurakhaa bino karo gur paas ||
*_ O humble servant of the Lord, O True Guru, O True Primal Being: I offer my humble prayer to You, O Guru_*.

 ਹਮ ਕੀਰੇ ਕਿਰਮ ਸਤਿਗੁਰ ਸਰਣਾਈ ਕਰਿ ਦਇਆ ਨਾਮੁ ਪਰਗਾਸਿ ॥੧॥ 
ham keerae kiram sathigur saranaaee kar dhaeiaa naam paragaas ||1||
*_ I am a mere insect, a worm. O True Guru, I seek Your Sanctuary. Please be merciful, and bless me with the Light of the Naam, the Name of the Lord._* ||1||

ਮੇਰੇ ਮੀਤ ਗੁਰਦੇਵ ਮੋ ਕਉ ਰਾਮ ਨਾਮੁ ਪਰਗਾਸਿ ॥ 
maerae meeth guradhaev mo ko raam naam paragaas ||
*_ O my Best Friend, O Divine Guru, please enlighten me with the Name of the Lord._*

ਗੁਰਮਤਿ ਨਾਮੁ ਮੇਰਾ ਪ੍ਰਾਨ ਸਖਾਈ ਹਰਿ ਕੀਰਤਿ ਹਮਰੀ ਰਹਰਾਸਿ ॥੧॥ ਰਹਾਉ ॥ 
guramath naam maeraa praan sakhaaee har keerath hamaree reharaas *_||1|| rehaao ||
Through the Guru's Teachings, the Naam is my breath of life. The Kirtan of the Lord's Praise is my life's occupation. ||1||Pause||_


Guru Ram Das 
Ang 10
 






















\\









​


----------



## spnadmin

ਚਾਰੇ ਕੁੰਡਾ ਭਾਲੀਆ ਸਹ ਬਿਨੁ ਅਵਰੁ ਨ ਜਾਇ ॥੨॥ 
 chaarae kunddaa bhaaleeaa seh bin avar n jaae ||2||
 I have searched the four corners of the world-without our Husband Lord, there is no other place of rest. ||2||

  ਤਿਸੁ ਆਗੈ ਅਰਦਾਸਿ ਕਰਿ ਜੋ ਮੇਲੇ ਕਰਤਾਰੁ ॥ 
 this aagai aradhaas kar jo maelae karathaar ||
Offer your prayers to Him, who shall unite you with the Creator.

 v  ਸਤਿਗੁਰੁ ਦਾਤਾ ਨਾਮ ਕਾ ਪੂਰਾ ਜਿਸੁ ਭੰਡਾਰੁ ॥ 
 sathigur dhaathaa naam kaa pooraa jis bhanddaar ||
The True Guru is the Giver of the Naam; His Treasure is perfect and overflowing.


  ਸਦਾ ਸਦਾ ਸਾਲਾਹੀਐ ਅੰਤੁ ਨ ਪਾਰਾਵਾਰੁ ॥੩॥ 
 sadhaa sadhaa saalaaheeai anth n paaraavaar ||3||
Forever and ever, praise the One, who has no end or limitation. ||3||


  ਪਰਵਦਗਾਰੁ ਸਾਲਾਹੀਐ ਜਿਸ ਦੇ ਚਲਤ ਅਨੇਕ ॥ 
 paravadhagaar saalaaheeai jis dhae chalath anaek ||
Praise God, the Nurturer and Cherisher; His Wondrous Ways are unlimited.


 ਸਦਾ ਸਦਾ ਆਰਾਧੀਐ ਏਹਾ ਮਤਿ ਵਿਸੇਖ ॥ 
 sadhaa sadhaa aaraadhheeai eaehaa math visaekh ||
Forever and ever, worship and  adore Him; this is the most wonderful wisdom.

  ਮਨਿ ਤਨਿ ਮਿਠਾ ਤਿਸੁ ਲਗੈ ਜਿਸੁ ਮਸਤਕਿ ਨਾਨਕ ਲੇਖ ॥੪॥੧੯॥੮੯॥ 
 man than mithaa this lagai jis masathak naanak laekh ||4||19||89||
O Nanak, God's Flavor is sweet to the minds and bodies of those who have such blessed destiny written on their foreheads. ||4||19||89||

Guru Arjan Dev
Ang 49
Sri Raag
​


----------



## Sardara123

pauVI ]
mnu locY hir imlx kau ikau drsnu pweIAw ]
mY lK ivVqy swihbw jy ibMd buolweIAw ]
mY cwry kuMfw BwlIAw quDu jyvfu n sweIAw ]
mY dishu mwrgu sMqho ikau pRBU imlweIAw ]
mnu Ariphu haumY qjhu iequ pMiQ julweIAw ]
inq syivhu swihbu Awpxw sqsMig imlweIAw ]
sBy Awsw pUrIAw gur mhil bulweIAw ]
quDu jyvfu horu n suJeI myry imqR guosweIAw ]12]


Pauree:
My mind longs to meet the Lord; how can I obtain the Blessed Vision of His Darshan?
I obtain hundreds of thousands, if my Lord and Master speaks to me, even for an instant.
I have searched in four directions; there is no other as great as You, Lord.
Show me the Path, O Saints. How can I meet God?
I dedicate my mind to Him, and renounce my ego. This is the Path which I shall take.
Joining the Sat Sangat, the True Congregation, I serve my Lord and Master continually.
All my hopes are fulfilled; the Guru has ushered me into the Mansion of the Lord's Presence.
I cannot conceive of any other as great as You, O my Friend, O Lord of the World. ||12||


----------



## spnadmin

ਰਾਗੁ ਸੂਹੀ ਮਹਲਾ ੫ ਘਰੁ ੫ ਪੜਤਾਲ 
 raag soohee mehalaa 5 ghar 5 parrathaala
Raag Soohee, Fifth Mehl, Fifth House, Partaal:

  ੴ ਸਤਿਗੁਰ ਪ੍ਰਸਾਦਿ ॥ 
 ik oankaar sathigur prasaadh ||
One Universal Creator God. By The Grace Of The True Guru:

  ਪ੍ਰੀਤਿ ਪ੍ਰੀਤਿ ਗੁਰੀਆ ਮੋਹਨ ਲਾਲਨਾ ॥ 
 preeth preeth gureeaa mohan laalanaa ||
 Love of the enticing Beloved Lord is the most glorious love.

 ਜਪਿ ਮਨ ਗੋਬਿੰਦ ਏਕੈ ਅਵਰੁ ਨਹੀ ਕੋ ਲੇਖੈ ਸੰਤ ਲਾਗੁ ਮਨਹਿ ਛਾਡੁ ਦੁਬਿਧਾ ਕੀ ਕੁਰੀਆ ॥੧॥ ਰਹਾਉ ॥ 
 jap man gobindh eaekai avar nehee ko laekhai santh laag manehi shhaadd dhubidhhaa kee kureeaa ||1|| rehaao ||
Meditate, O mind, on the One Lord of the Universe - nothing else is of any account. Attach your mind to the Saints, and abandon the path of duality. ||1||Pause||


 ਨਿਰਗੁਨ ਹਰੀਆ ਸਰਗੁਨ ਧਰੀਆ ਅਨਿਕ ਕੋਠਰੀਆ ਭਿੰਨ ਭਿੰਨ ਭਿੰਨ ਭਿਨ ਕਰੀਆ ॥ 
 niragun hareeaa saragun dhhareeaa anik kothareeaa bhinn bhinn bhinn bhin kareeaa ||
The Lord is absolute and unmanifest; He has assumed the most sublime manifestation. He has fashioned countless body chambers of many, varied, different, myriad forms.

  ਵਿਚਿ ਮਨ ਕੋਟਵਰੀਆ ॥ 
 vich man kottavareeaa ||
Within them, the mind is the policeman;

  ਨਿਜ ਮੰਦਰਿ ਪਿਰੀਆ ॥ 
nij mandhar pireeaa ||
my Beloved lives in the temple of my inner self.

  ਤਹਾ ਆਨਦ ਕਰੀਆ ॥ 
 thehaa aanadh kareeaa ||
He plays there in ecstasy.

  ਨਹ ਮਰੀਆ ਨਹ ਜਰੀਆ ॥੧॥ 
 neh mareeaa neh jareeaa ||1||
He does not die, and he never grows old. ||1||

 ਕਿਰਤਨਿ ਜੁਰੀਆ ਬਹੁ ਬਿਧਿ ਫਿਰੀਆ ਪਰ ਕਉ ਹਿਰੀਆ ॥ 
 kirathan jureeaa bahu bidhh fireeaa par ko hireeaa ||
He is engrossed in worldly activities, wandering around in various ways. He steals the property of others,

  ਬਿਖਨਾ ਘਿਰੀਆ ॥ 
 bikhanaa ghireeaa ||
and is surrounded by corruption and sin.

 ਅਬ ਸਾਧੂ ਸੰਗਿ ਪਰੀਆ ॥ 
 ab saadhhoo sang pareeaa ||
But now, he joins the Saadh Sangat, the Company of the Holy,

  ਹਰਿ ਦੁਆਰੈ ਖਰੀਆ ॥ 
 har dhuaarai khareeaa ||
and stands before the Lord's Gate.

  ਦਰਸਨੁ ਕਰੀਆ ॥ 
 dharasan kareeaa ||
He obtains the Blessed Vision of the Lord's Darshan.

  ਨਾਨਕ ਗੁਰ ਮਿਰੀਆ ॥ 
naanak gur mireeaa ||
Nanak has met the Guru;

  ਬਹੁਰਿ ਨ ਫਿਰੀਆ ॥੨॥੧॥੪੪॥ 
 bahur n fireeaa ||2||1||44||
 he shall not be reincarnated again. ||2||1||44||


Guru Arrjan Dev ji
Ang 746​


----------



## spnadmin

In Sri Raag, Guru Naanak tells us how to worship and why to worship. If we desire God, if we wish to find his compassion and mercy, if we want to discover his goodness within us, then we must be open to his Shabad, to the words and the sound of the Guru. There is only one.
 ਚੰਦਨੁ ਮੋਲਿ ਅਣਾਇਆ ਕੁੰਗੂ ਮਾਂਗ ਸੰਧੂਰੁ ॥ 
 chandhan mol anaaeiaa kungoo maang sandhhoor ||
The bride may buy sandalwood oil and perfumes, and apply them in great quantities to her hair;

  ਚੋਆ ਚੰਦਨੁ ਬਹੁ ਘਣਾ ਪਾਨਾ ਨਾਲਿ ਕਪੂਰੁ ॥ 
 choaa chandhan bahu ghanaa paanaa naal kapoor ||
she may sweeten her breath with betel leaf and camphor,

  ਜੇ ਧਨ ਕੰਤਿ ਨ ਭਾਵਈ ਤ ਸਭਿ ਅਡੰਬਰ ਕੂੜੁ ॥੪॥ 
 jae dhhan kanth n bhaavee th sabh addanbar koorr ||4||
but if this bride is not pleasing to her Husband Lord, then all these trappings are false. ||4||

  ਸਭਿ ਰਸ ਭੋਗਣ ਬਾਦਿ ਹਹਿ ਸਭਿ ਸੀਗਾਰ ਵਿਕਾਰ ॥ 
 sabh ras bhogan baadh hehi sabh seegaar vikaar ||
Her enjoyment of all pleasures is futile, and all her decorations are corrupt.

  ਜਬ ਲਗੁ ਸਬਦਿ ਨ ਭੇਦੀਐ ਕਿਉ ਸੋਹੈ ਗੁਰਦੁਆਰਿ ॥ 
 jab lag sabadh n bhaedheeai kio sohai guradhuaar ||
Until she has been pierced through with the Shabad, how can she look beautiful at Guru's Gate?

ਨਾਨਕ ਧੰਨੁ ਸੁਹਾਗਣੀ ਜਿਨ ਸਹ ਨਾਲਿ ਪਿਆਰੁ ॥੫॥੧੩॥ 
 naanak dhhann suhaaganee jin seh naal piaar ||5||13||
O Nanak, blessed is that fortunate bride, who is in love with her Husband Lord. ||5||13||

ਸਿਰੀਰਾਗੁ ਮਹਲਾ ੧ ॥ 
 sireeraag mehalaa 1 ||
Siree Raag, First Mehl:​


----------



## spnadmin

This shabad tells us the everything is under his control. This is truth. However, we should not understand this to mean that choosing between goodness or wickedness is all the same thing, because He has made these choices for us.  Guruji is saying instead that by accepting His Will and meditating on His Naam  He resolves our affairs and we find peace and bliss. This the Choice that we make or we do not make. He stirs up the mix of his Creation, separating the curds from the whey. So this destiny is written upon our foreheads: we choose one way or the other. We choose to be stuck in an evil place. Or we choose remembrance of the Naam gaining the treasure of life. 

ਸਭੁ ਕਛੁ ਤਿਸ ਦੈ ਵਸਿ ਦੂਜੀ ਨਾਹਿ ਜਾਇ ॥ 
sabh kashh this dhai vas dhoojee naahi jaae ||
 Everything is under His control; there is no other place at all.

 ਨਾਨਕ ਸੁਖ ਅਨਦ ਭਏ ਪ੍ਰਭ ਕੀ ਮੰਨਿ ਰਜਾਇ ॥੭॥ 
naanak sukh anadh bheae prabh kee mann rajaae ||7||
 Nanak is in peace and bliss, accepting the Will of God. ||7||

  ਗੁਰੁ ਪੂਰਾ ਜਿਨ ਸਿਮਰਿਆ ਸੇਈ ਭਏ ਨਿਹਾਲ ॥ 
gur pooraa jin simariaa saeee bheae nihaal ||
 Those who meditate in remembrance on the Perfect Guru, are exalted and uplifted.

 ਨਾਨਕ ਨਾਮੁ ਅਰਾਧਣਾ ਕਾਰਜੁ ਆਵੈ ਰਾਸਿ ॥੮॥ 
naanak naam araadhhanaa kaaraj aavai raas ||8||
 O Nanak, dwelling on the Naam, the Name of the Lord, all affairs are resolved. ||8||

 ਪਾਪੀ ਕਰਮ ਕਮਾਵਦੇ ਕਰਦੇ ਹਾਏ ਹਾਇ ॥ 
 paapee karam kamaavadhae karadhae haaeae haae ||
The sinners act, and generate bad karma, and then they weep and wail.

 ਨਾਨਕ ਜਿਉ ਮਥਨਿ ਮਾਧਾਣੀਆ ਤਿਉ ਮਥੇ ਧ੍ਰਮ ਰਾਇ ॥੯॥ 
naanak jio mathhan maadhhaaneeaa thio mathhae dhhram raae ||9||
 O Nanak, just as the churning stick churns the butter, so does the Righteous Judge of Dharma churn them. ||9||


 ਨਾਮੁ ਧਿਆਇਨਿ ਸਾਜਨਾ ਜਨਮ ਪਦਾਰਥੁ ਜੀਤਿ ॥ 
naam dhhiaaein saajanaa janam padhaarathh jeeth ||
 Meditating on the Naam, O friend, the treasure of life is won.


  ਨਾਨਕ ਧਰਮ ਐਸੇ ਚਵਹਿ ਕੀਤੋ ਭਵਨੁ ਪੁਨੀਤ ॥੧੦॥ 
naanak dhharam aisae chavehi keetho bhavan puneeth ||10||
 O Nanak, speaking in Righteousness, one's world becomes sanctified. ||10||









 ਖੁਭੜੀ ਕੁਥਾਇ ਮਿਠੀ ਗਲਣਿ ਕੁਮੰਤ੍ਰੀਆ ॥ 
khubharree kuthhaae mithee galan kumanthreeaa ||
 I am stuck in an evil place, trusting the sweet words of an evil advisor. 


ਨਾਨਕ ਸੇਈ ਉਬਰੇ ਜਿਨਾ ਭਾਗੁ ਮਥਾਹਿ ॥੧੧॥ 
naanak saeee oubarae jinaa bhaag mathhaahi ||11||
 O Nanak, they alone are saved, who have such good destiny inscribed upon their foreheads. ||11||​


----------



## Archived_Member_19

ਗਉੜੀ ਬੈਰਾਗਣਿ 
गउड़ी बैरागणि 
Ga&shy;oṛī bairāgaṇ 
Gauree Bairaagan: 

ੴ ਸਤਿਗੁਰ ਪ੍ਰਸਾਦਿ ॥ 
ੴ सतिगुर प्रसादि ॥ 
Ik&shy;oaŉkār saṯgur parsāḏ. 
One Universal Creator God. By The Grace Of The True Guru: 

ਸਤਜੁਗਿ ਸਤੁ ਤੇਤਾ ਜਗੀ ਦੁਆਪਰਿ ਪੂਜਾਚਾਰ ॥ 
सतजुगि सतु तेता जगी दुआपरि पूजाचार ॥ 
Saṯjug saṯ ṯėṯā jagī ḏu&shy;āpar pūjācẖār. 
In the Golden Age of Sat Yuga, was Truth; in the Silver Age of Trayta Yuga, charitable feasts; in the Brass Age of Dwaapar Yuga, there was worship. 

ਤੀਨੌ ਜੁਗ ਤੀਨੌ ਦਿੜੇ ਕਲਿ ਕੇਵਲ ਨਾਮ ਅਧਾਰ ॥੧॥ 
तीनौ जुग तीनौ दिड़े कलि केवल नाम अधार ॥१॥ 
Ŧīnou jug ṯīnou ḏiṛė kal kėval nām aḏẖār. ||1|| 
In those three ages, people held to these three ways. But in the Iron Age of Kali Yuga, the Name of the Lord is your only Support. ||1|| 

ਪਾਰੁ ਕੈਸੇ ਪਾਇਬੋ ਰੇ ॥ 
पारु कैसे पाइबो रे ॥ 
Pār kaisė pā&shy;ibo rė. 
How can I swim across? 

ਮੋ ਸਉ ਕੋਊ ਨ ਕਹੈ ਸਮਝਾਇ ॥ 
मो सउ कोऊ न कहै समझाइ ॥ 
Mo sa&shy;o ko&shy;ū na kahai samjẖā&shy;ė. 
No one has explained to me, 

ਜਾ ਤੇ ਆਵਾ ਗਵਨੁ ਬਿਲਾਇ ॥੧॥ ਰਹਾਉ ॥ 
जा ते आवा गवनु बिलाइ ॥१॥ रहाउ ॥ 
Jā ṯė āvā gavan bilā&shy;ė. ||1|| rahā&shy;o. 
so that I might understand how I can escape reincarnation. ||1||Pause|| 

ਬਹੁ ਬਿਧਿ ਧਰਮ ਨਿਰੂਪੀਐ ਕਰਤਾ ਦੀਸੈ ਸਭ ਲੋਇ ॥ 
बहु बिधि धरम निरूपीऐ करता दीसै सभ लोइ ॥ 
Baho biḏẖ ḏẖaram nirūpī&shy;ai karṯā ḏīsai sabẖ lo&shy;ė. 
So many forms of religion have been described; the whole world is practicing them. 

ਕਵਨ ਕਰਮ ਤੇ ਛੂਟੀਐ ਜਿਹ ਸਾਧੇ ਸਭ ਸਿਧਿ ਹੋਇ ॥੨॥ 
कवन करम ते छूटीऐ जिह साधे सभ सिधि होइ ॥२॥ 
Kavan karam ṯė cẖẖūtī&shy;ai jih sāḏẖė sabẖ siḏẖ ho&shy;ė. ||2|| 
What actions will bring emancipation, and total perfection? ||2|| 

ਕਰਮ ਅਕਰਮ ਬੀਚਾਰੀਐ ਸੰਕਾ ਸੁਨਿ ਬੇਦ ਪੁਰਾਨ ॥ 
करम अकरम बीचारीऐ संका सुनि बेद पुरान ॥ 
Karam akram bīcẖārī&shy;ai sankā sun bėḏ purān. 
One may distinguish between good and evil actions, and listen to the Vedas and the Puraanas, 

ਸੰਸਾ ਸਦ ਹਿਰਦੈ ਬਸੈ ਕਉਨੁ ਹਿਰੈ ਅਭਿਮਾਨੁ ॥੩॥ 
संसा सद हिरदै बसै कउनु हिरै अभिमानु ॥३॥ 
Sansā saḏ hirḏai basai ka&shy;un hirai abẖimān. ||3|| 
but doubt still persists. Skepticism continually dwells in the heart, so who can eradicate egotistical pride? ||3|| 

ਬਾਹਰੁ ਉਦਕਿ ਪਖਾਰੀਐ ਘਟ ਭੀਤਰਿ ਬਿਬਿਧਿ ਬਿਕਾਰ ॥ 
बाहरु उदकि पखारीऐ घट भीतरि बिबिधि बिकार ॥ 
Bāhar uḏak pakẖārī&shy;ai gẖat bẖīṯar bibiḏẖ bikār. 
Outwardly, he washes with water, but deep within, his heart is tarnished by all sorts of vices. 

ਸੁਧ ਕਵਨ ਪਰ ਹੋਇਬੋ ਸੁਚ ਕੁੰਚਰ ਬਿਧਿ ਬਿਉਹਾਰ ॥੪॥ 
सुध कवन पर होइबो सुच कुंचर बिधि बिउहार ॥४॥ 
Suḏẖ kavan par ho&shy;ibo sucẖ kuncẖar biḏẖ bi&shy;uhār. ||4|| 
So how can he become pure? His method of purification is like that of an elephant, covering himself with dust right after his bath! ||4|| 

ਰਵਿ ਪ੍ਰਗਾਸ ਰਜਨੀ ਜਥਾ ਗਤਿ ਜਾਨਤ ਸਭ ਸੰਸਾਰ ॥ 
रवि प्रगास रजनी जथा गति जानत सभ संसार ॥ 
Rav pargās rajnī jathā gaṯ jānaṯ sabẖ sansār. 
With the rising of the sun, the night is brought to its end; the whole world knows this. 

ਪਾਰਸ ਮਾਨੋ ਤਾਬੋ ਛੁਏ ਕਨਕ ਹੋਤ ਨਹੀ ਬਾਰ ॥੫॥ 
पारस मानो ताबो छुए कनक होत नही बार ॥५॥ 
Pāras māno ṯābo cẖẖu&shy;ė kanak hoṯ nahī bār. ||5|| 
It is believed that with the touch of the Philosopher's Stone, copper is immediately transformed into gold. ||5|| 

ਪਰਮ ਪਰਸ ਗੁਰੁ ਭੇਟੀਐ ਪੂਰਬ ਲਿਖਤ ਲਿਲਾਟ ॥ 
परम परस गुरु भेटीऐ पूरब लिखत लिलाट ॥ 
Param paras gur bẖėtī&shy;ai pūrab likẖaṯ lilāt. 
When one meets the Supreme Philosopher's Stone, the Guru, if such pre-ordained destiny is written on one's forehead, 

ਉਨਮਨ ਮਨ ਮਨ ਹੀ ਮਿਲੇ ਛੁਟਕਤ ਬਜਰ ਕਪਾਟ ॥੬॥ 
उनमन मन मन ही मिले छुटकत बजर कपाट ॥६॥ 
Unman man man hī milė cẖẖutkaṯ bajar kapāt. ||6|| 
then the soul blends with the Supreme Soul, and the stubborn doors are opened wide. ||6|| 

ਭਗਤਿ ਜੁਗਤਿ ਮਤਿ ਸਤਿ ਕਰੀ ਭ੍ਰਮ ਬੰਧਨ ਕਾਟਿ ਬਿਕਾਰ ॥ 
भगति जुगति मति सति करी भ्रम बंधन काटि बिकार ॥ 
Bẖagaṯ jugaṯ maṯ saṯ karī bẖaram banḏẖan kāt bikār. 
Through the way of devotion, the intellect is imbued with Truth; doubts, entanglements and vices are cut away. 

ਸੋਈ ਬਸਿ ਰਸਿ ਮਨ ਮਿਲੇ ਗੁਨ ਨਿਰਗੁਨ ਏਕ ਬਿਚਾਰ ॥੭॥ 
सोई बसि रसि मन मिले गुन निरगुन एक बिचार ॥७॥ 
So&shy;ī bas ras man milė gun nirgun ėk bicẖār. ||7|| 
The mind is restrained, and one attains joy, contemplating the One Lord, who is both with and without qualities. ||7|| 

ਅਨਿਕ ਜਤਨ ਨਿਗ੍ਰਹ ਕੀਏ ਟਾਰੀ ਨ ਟਰੈ ਭ੍ਰਮ ਫਾਸ ॥ 
अनिक जतन निग्रह कीए टारी न टरै भ्रम फास ॥ 
Anik jaṯan nigreh kī&shy;ė tārī na tarai bẖaram fās. 
I have tried many methods, but by turning it away, the noose of doubt is not turned away. 

ਪ੍ਰੇਮ ਭਗਤਿ ਨਹੀ ਊਪਜੈ ਤਾ ਤੇ ਰਵਿਦਾਸ ਉਦਾਸ ॥੮॥੧॥ 
प्रेम भगति नही ऊपजै ता ते रविदास उदास ॥८॥१॥ 
Parėm bẖagaṯ nahī ūpjai ṯā ṯė Raviḏās uḏās. ||8||1|| 
Love and devotion have not welled up within me, and so Ravi Daas is sad and depressed. ||8||1||


----------



## spnadmin

Amarsanghera ji

You have chosen one of the most beautiful shabads -- anyway I think so -- about the worship of Prabhu, Akaal, Waheguru. it is one I had copied and saved in a folder for this thread. Intending to use it later. It is wonderful that you were thinking about the shabad in the same way.

Looking back on the thread, there are some really fine shabads lined up here. And NamJap's sakhi and Sohila - Hymn of Praise - really rounding things out. 

It will be interesting to see how the thread evolves as a thread.

 Thanks


----------



## Archived_Member_19

i thought of this shabd while listening to another shabd by Ravidas ji early morning today


----------



## Archived_Member_19

ਸਿਰੀਰਾਗੁ ॥ 
सिरीरागु ॥ 
Sirīrāg. 
Sree Raag: 

ਤੋਹੀ ਮੋਹੀ ਮੋਹੀ ਤੋਹੀ ਅੰਤਰੁ ਕੈਸਾ ॥ 
तोही मोही मोही तोही अंतरु कैसा ॥ 
Ŧohī mohī mohī ṯohī anṯar kaisā. 
You are me, and I am You-what is the difference between us? 

ਕਨਕ ਕਟਿਕ ਜਲ ਤਰੰਗ ਜੈਸਾ ॥੧॥ 
कनक कटिक जल तरंग जैसा ॥१॥ 
Kanak katik jal ṯarang jaisā. ||1|| 
We are like gold and the bracelet, or water and the waves. ||1|| 

ਜਉ ਪੈ ਹਮ ਨ ਪਾਪ ਕਰੰਤਾ ਅਹੇ ਅਨੰਤਾ ॥ 
जउ पै हम न पाप करंता अहे अनंता ॥ 
Ja&shy;o pai ham na pāp karanṯā ahė ananṯā. 
If I did not commit any sins, O Infinite Lord, 

ਪਤਿਤ ਪਾਵਨ ਨਾਮੁ ਕੈਸੇ ਹੁੰਤਾ ॥੧॥ ਰਹਾਉ ॥ 
पतित पावन नामु कैसे हुंता ॥१॥ रहाउ ॥ 
Paṯiṯ pāvan nām kaisė hunṯā. ||1|| rahā&shy;o. 
how would You have acquired the name, 'Redeemer of sinners'? ||1||Pause|| 

ਤੁਮ੍ਹ੍ਹ ਜੁ ਨਾਇਕ ਆਛਹੁ ਅੰਤਰਜਾਮੀ ॥ 
तुम्ह जु नाइक आछहु अंतरजामी ॥ 
Ŧumĥ jo nā&shy;ik ācẖẖahu anṯarjāmī. 
You are my Master, the Inner-knower, Searcher of hearts. 

ਪ੍ਰਭ ਤੇ ਜਨੁ ਜਾਨੀਜੈ ਜਨ ਤੇ ਸੁਆਮੀ ॥੨॥ 
प्रभ ते जनु जानीजै जन ते सुआमी ॥२॥ 
Parabẖ ṯė jan jānījai jan ṯė su&shy;āmī. ||2|| 
The servant is known by his God, and the Lord and Master is known by His servant. ||2|| 

ਸਰੀਰੁ ਆਰਾਧੈ ਮੋ ਕਉ ਬੀਚਾਰੁ ਦੇਹੂ ॥ 
सरीरु आराधै मो कउ बीचारु देहू ॥ 
Sarīr ārāḏẖai mo ka&shy;o bīcẖār ḏėhū. 
Grant me the wisdom to worship and adore You with my body. 

ਰਵਿਦਾਸ ਸਮ ਦਲ ਸਮਝਾਵੈ ਕੋਊ ॥੩॥ 
रविदास सम दल समझावै कोऊ ॥३॥ 
Raviḏās sam ḏal samjẖāvai ko&shy;ū. ||3|| 
O Ravi Daas, one who understands that the Lord is equally in all, is very rare. ||3||


----------



## spnadmin

Please listen, listen, listen


----------



## Sardara123

Through the Word of the Guru, We get to know what to do and how, provided we believe in it.

English Translation:
Siree Raag, Third Mehl:
Whom shall I serve? What shall I chant? I will go and ask the Guru.
I will accept the Will of the True Guru, and eradicate selfishness from within.
By this work and service, the Naam shall come to dwell within my mind.
Through the Naam, peace is obtained; I am adorned and embellished by the True Word of the Shabad. ||1||
O my mind, remain awake and aware night and day, and think of the Lord.
Protect your crops, or else the birds shall descend on your farm. ||1||Pause||
The desires of the mind are fulfilled, when one is filled to overflowing with the Shabad.
One who fears, loves, and is devoted to the Dear Lord day and night, sees Him always close at hand.
Doubt runs far away from the bodies of those, whose minds remain forever attuned to the True Word of the Shabad.
The Immaculate Lord and Master is found. He is True; He is the Ocean of Excellence. ||2||
Those who remain awake and aware are saved, while those who sleep are plundered.
They do not recognize the True Word of the Shabad, and like a dream, their lives fade away.
Like guests in a deserted house, they leave just exactly as they have come.
The life of the self-willed manmukh passes uselessly. What face will he show when he passes beyond? ||3||
God Himself is everything; those who are in their ego cannot even speak of this.
Through the Word of the Guru's Shabad, He is realized, and the pain of egotism is eradicated from within.
I fall at the feet of those who serve their True Guru.
O Nanak, I am a sacrifice to those who are found to be true in the True Court. ||4||21||54||

Shabad Gurbani:

isrIrwgu mhlw 3 ]
iksu hau syvI ikAw jpu krI sqgur pUCau jwie ]
sqgur kw Bwxw mMin leI ivchu Awpu gvwie ]
eyhw syvw cwkrI nwmu vsY min Awie ]
nwmY hI qy suKu pweIAY scY sbid suhwie ]1]
mn myry Anidnu jwgu hir cyiq ]
AwpxI KyqI riK lY kUMj pVYgI Kyiq ]1] rhwau ]
mn kIAw ieCw pUrIAw sbid rihAw BrpUir ]
BY Bwie Bgiq krih idnu rwqI hir jIau vyKY sdw hdUir ]
scY sbid sdw mnu rwqw BRmu gieAw srIrhu dUir ]
inrmlu swihbu pwieAw swcw guxI ghIru ]2]
jo jwgy sy aubry sUqy gey muhwie ]
scw sbdu n pCwixE supnw gieAw ivhwie ]
suM\y Gr kw pwhuxw ijau AwieAw iqau jwie ]
mnmuK jnmu ibrQw gieAw ikAw muhu dysI jwie ]3]
sB ikCu Awpy Awip hY haumY ivic khnu n jwie ]
gur kY sbid pCwxIAY duKu haumY ivchu gvwie ]
sqguru syvin Awpxw hau iqn kY lwgau pwie ]
nwnk dir scY sicAwr hih hau iqn bilhwrY jwau ]4]21]54]


----------



## kaur-1

http://www.ikirtan.com/Bhai_Harjind...ngh_Jee_(Sri_Nagar_Wale) Kaise_Kahun_Mohe.mp3

*This Shabad is by Guru Arjan Dev Ji in Raag Saarang on Pannaa 1206 *

 swrg mhlw 5 Gru 2
      s*aa*rag mehal*aa* 5 ghar 2
 _Saarang, Fifth Mehla, Second House:_
 
<> siqgur pRswid ]
      ik oa(n)kaar sath*i*g*u*r pras*aa*dh ||
 _One Universal Creator God. By The Grace Of The True Guru:_
 
kYsy khau moih jIA bydnweI ]
      k*ai*s*ae* keho m*o*h*i* j*ee*a b*ae*dhan*aa**ee* ||
 _How can I express the pain of my soul?_
 
drsn ipAws ipRA pRIiq mnohr mnu n rhY bhu ibiD aumkweI ]1] rhwau ]
      dharasan p*i**aa*s pr*i*a pr*ee*th man*o*har man n reh*ai* bah*u* b*i*dhh o*u*mak*aa**ee* ||1|| reh*aa*o ||
 _I am so thirsty for the Blessed Vision, the Darshan of my Enticing and Lovely Beloved. My mind cannot survive - it yearns for Him in so many ways. ||1||Pause||_
 
icqvin icqvau ipRA pRIiq bYrwgI kid pwvau hir drsweI ]
      ch*i*thavan ch*i*thavo pr*i*a pr*ee*th b*ai*r*aa*g*ee* kadh p*aa*vo har dharas*aa**ee* ||
 _I think thoughts of Him; I miss the Love of my Beloved. When will I obtain the Blessed Vision of the Lord's Darshan?_
 
jqn krau iehu mnu nhI DIrY koaU hY ry sMqu imlweI ]1]
      jathan karo e*i*h*u* man neh*ee* dhh*ee*r*ai* k*o**oo* h*ai* r*ae* sa(n)th m*i*l*aa**ee* ||1||
 _I try, but this mind is not encouraged. Is there any Saint who can lead me to God? ||1||_
 
jp qp sMjm puMn siB homau iqsu Arpau siB suK jWeI ]
      jap thap sa(n)jam p*u*(n)n sabh h*o*mo th*i*s arapo sabh s*u*kh j*aa(n)**ee* ||
 _Chanting, penance, self-control, good deeds and charity - I sacrifice all these in fire; I dedicate all peace and places to Him._
 
eyk inmK ipRA drsu idKwvY iqsu sMqn kY bil jWeI ]2]
      e*ae*k n*i*makh pr*i*a dharas dh*i*kh*aa*v*ai* th*i*s sa(n)than k*ai* bal j*aa(n)**ee* ||2||
 _One who helps me to behold the Blessed Vision of my Beloved, for even an instant - I am a sacrifice to that Saint. ||2||_
 
krau inhorw bhuqu bynqI syvau idnu rYnweI ]
      karo n*i*h*o*r*aa* bah*u*th b*ae*nath*ee* s*ae*vo dh*i*n r*ai*n*aa**ee* ||
 _I offer all my prayers and entreaties to him; I serve him, day and night._
 
mwnu AiBmwnu hau sgl iqAwgau jo ipRA bwq sunweI ]3]
      m*aa*n abh*i*m*aa*n ho sagal th*i**aa*go j*o* pr*i*a b*aa*th s*u*n*aa**ee* ||3||
 _I have renounced all pride and egotism; he tells me the stories of my Beloved. ||3||_
 
dyiK cirqR BeI hau ibsmin guir siqguir puriK imlweI ]
      dh*ae*kh char*i*thr bh*ee* ho b*i*saman g*u*r sath*i*g*u*r p*u*rakh m*i*l*aa**ee* ||
 _I am wonder-struck, gazing upon the wondrous play of God. The Guru, the True Guru, has led me to meet the Primal Lord._
 
pRB rMg dieAwl moih igRh mih pwieAw jn nwnk qpiq buJweI ]4]1]15]
      prabh ra(n)g dhae*i**aa*l m*o*h*i* gr*i*h meh*i* p*aa*e*i**aa* jan n*aa*nak thapath b*u*jh*aa**ee* ||4||1||15||
 _I have found God, my Merciful Loving Lord, within the home of my own heart. O Nanak, the fire within me has been quenched. ||4||1||15||_


----------



## spnadmin

Simple description of how to do it -- dwell on the Lord alone. 

ਆਸਾ ਮਹਲਾ ੫  ॥ 
 Āsā mehlā 5. Aasaa, Fifth Mehl: 

ਹਭੇ  ਥੋਕ  ਵਿਸਾਰਿ  ਹਿਕੋ  ਖਿਆਲੁ  ਕਰਿ  ॥ 
Habẖė thok visār hiko kẖi*āl kar.
Forget all other things, and dwell upon the Lord alone.

 ਝੂਠਾ  ਲਾਹਿ  ਗੁਮਾਨੁ  ਮਨੁ  ਤਨੁ  ਅਰਪਿ  ਧਰਿ  ॥੧॥ 
Jẖūṯẖā lāhi gumān man ṯan arap ḏẖar. ||1|| 
Lay aside your false pride, and dedicate your mind and body to Him. ||1|| 

ਆਠ  ਪਹਰ  ਸਾਲਾਹਿ  ਸਿਰਜਨਹਾਰ  ਤੂੰ  ॥ 
Āṯẖ pahar sālāhi sirjanhār ṯūŉ. 
Twenty-four hours a day, praise the Creator Lord. 

ਜੀਵਾਂ  ਤੇਰੀ  ਦਾਤਿ  ਕਿਰਪਾ  ਕਰਹੁ  ਮੂੰ  ॥੧॥  ਰਹਾਉ  
Jīvāŉ ṯėrī ḏāṯ kirpā karahu mūŉ. ||1|| rahā*o. 
I live by Your bountiful gifts - please, shower me with Your Mercy! ||1||Pause|| 


ੋਈ  ਕੰਮੁ  ਕਮਾਇ  ਜਿਤੁ  ਮੁਖੁ  ਉਜਲਾ  ॥ 
So*ī kamm kamā*ė jiṯ mukẖ ujlā. 
So, do that work, by which your face shall be made radiant.

ਸੋਈ  ਲਗੈ  ਸਚਿ  ਜਿਸੁ  ਤੂੰ  ਦੇਹਿ  ਅਲਾ  ॥੨॥ 
So*ī lagai sacẖ jis ṯūŉ ḏeh alā. ||2|| 
He alone becomes attached to the Truth, O Lord, unto whom You give it. ||2|| 

ਜੋ  ਨ  ਢਹੰਦੋ  ਮੂਲਿ  ਸੋ  ਘਰੁ  ਰਾਸਿ  ਕਰਿ  ॥ 
Jo na dẖahanḏo mūl so gẖar rās kar
So build and adorn that house, which shall never be destroyed.

ਹਿਕੋ  ਚਿਤਿ  ਵਸਾਇ  ਕਦੇ  ਨ  ਜਾਇ  ਮਰਿ  ॥੩॥ 
Hiko cẖiṯ vasā*ė kaḏė na jā*ė mar. ||3|| 
Enshrine the One Lord within your consciousness; He shall never die. ||3||

ਤਿਨ੍ਹ੍ਹਾ  ਪਿਆਰਾ  ਰਾਮੁ  ਜੋ  ਪ੍ਰਭ  ਭਾਣਿਆ  
Ŧinĥā pi*ārā rām jo parabẖ bẖāṇi*ā. 
The Lord is dear to those, who are pleasing to the Will of God.

ਗੁਰ  ਪਰਸਾਦਿ  ਅਕਥੁ  ਨਾਨਕਿ  ਵਖਾਣਿਆ  ॥੪॥੫॥੧੦੭॥ 
Gur parsāḏ akath Nānak vakẖāṇi*ā. ||4||5||107||
By Guru's Grace, Nanak describes the indescribable. ||4||5||107||

Ang 383


----------



## Sardara123

By coming To His Sanctury, and becoming His Slave:

English Translation of the following Shabad:

Bihaagraa, Fifth Mehl, Chhant:
Listen to my prayer, O my Lord and Master.
I am filled with millions of sins, but still, I am Your slave.
O Destroyer of pain, Bestower of Mercy, Fascinating Lord, Destroyer of sorrow and strife,
I have come to Your Sanctuary; please preserve my honor. You are all-pervading, O Immaculate Lord.
He hears and beholds all; God is with us, the nearest of the near.
O Lord and Master, hear Nanak's prayer; please save the servants of Your household. ||1||
You are eternal and all-powerful; I am a mere beggar, Lord.
I am intoxicated with the love of Maya - save me, Lord!
Bound down by greed, emotional attachment and corruption, I have made so many mistakes.
The creator is both attached and detached from entanglements; one obtains the fruits of his own actions.
Show kindness to me, O Purifier of sinners; I am so tired of wandering through reincarnation.
Prays Nanak, I am the slave of the Lord; God is the Support of my soul, and my breath of life. ||2||
You are great and all-powerful; my understanding is so inadequate, O Lord.
You cherish even the ungrateful ones; Your Glance of Grace is perfect, Lord.
Your wisdom is unfathomable, O Infinite Creator. I am lowly, and I know nothing.
Forsaking the jewel, I have saved the shell; I am a lowly, ignorant beast.
I have kept that which forsakes me, and is very fickle, continually committing sins, again and again.
Nanak seeks Your Sanctuary, Almighty Lord and Master; please, preserve my honor. ||3||
I was separated from Him, and now, He has united me with Himself.
In the Saadh Sangat, the Company of the Holy, I sing the Glorious Praises of the Lord.
Singing the Praises of the Lord of the Universe, the ever-sublime blissful Lord is revealed to me.
My bed is adorned with God; my God has made me His own.
Abandoning anxiety, I have become carefree, and I shall not suffer in pain any longer.
Nanak lives by beholding the Blessed Vision of His Darshan, singing the Glorious Praises of the Lord of the Universe, the ocean of excellence. ||4||5||8||
source: SikhiToTheMax

Shabad Gurbani:
*ibhwgVw mhlw 5 CMq ]*
*sunhu bynµqIAw suAwmI myry rwm ]*
*koit ApRwD Bry BI qyry cyry rwm ]*
*duK hrn ikrpw krn mohn kil klysh BMjnw ]*
*srin qyrI riK lyhu myrI srb mY inrMjnw ]*
*sunq pyKq sMig sB kY pRB nyrhU qy nyry ]*
*Ardwis nwnk suin suAwmI riK lyhu Gr ky cyry ]1]*
*qU smrQu sdw hm dIn ByKwrI rwm ]*
*mwieAw moih mgnu kiF lyhu murwrI rwm ]*
*loiB moih ibkwir bwiDE Aink doK kmwvny ]*
*Ailpq bMDn rhq krqw kIAw Apnw pwvny ]*
*kir AnugRhu piqq pwvn bhu join BRmqy hwrI ]*
*ibnvMiq nwnk dwsu hir kw pRB jIA pRwn ADwrI ]2]*
*qU smrQu vfw myrI miq QorI rwm ]*
*pwlih AikrqGnw pUrn idRsit qyrI rwm ]*
*AgwiD boiD Apwr krqy moih nIcu kCU n jwnw ]*
*rqnu iqAwig sMgRhn kaufI psU nIcu ieAwnw ]*
*iqAwig clqI mhw cMcil doK kir kir jorI ]*
*nwnk srin smrQ suAwmI pYj rwKhu morI ]3]*
*jw qy vICuiVAw iqin Awip imlwieAw rwm ]*
*swDU sMgmy hir gux gwieAw rwm ]*
*gux gwie goivd sdw nIky kilAwx mY prgt Bey ]*
*syjw suhwvI sMig pRB kY Awpxy pRB kir ley ]*
*Coif icMq AicMq hoey bhuiV dUKu n pwieAw ]*
*nwnk drsnu pyiK jIvy goivMd gux iniD gwieAw ]4]5]8]*


----------



## spnadmin

If we make ourselves a sacrifice to Him, then we will fill up with the  joy that comes with meditation. If we lean on Him and trust His mercy, then He will support us. ​*
ਸੋ ਛੂਟੈ ਮਹਾ ਜਾਲ ਤੇ ਜਿਸੁ ਗੁਰ ਸਬਦੁ ਨਿਰੰਤਰਿ ॥੨॥ 
 so shhoottai mehaa jaal thae jis gur sabadh niranthar ||2||
 They escape from the great noose of death; they are permeated with the Word of the Guru's Shabad. ||2||


ਗੁਰ ਕੀ ਮਹਿਮਾ ਕਿਆ ਕਹਾ ਗੁਰੁ ਬਿਬੇਕ ਸਤ ਸਰੁ ॥ 
 gur kee mehimaa kiaa kehaa gur bibaek sath sar ||
How can I chant the Glorious Praises of the Guru? The Guru is the ocean of Truth and clear understanding.


ਓਹੁ ਆਦਿ ਜੁਗਾਦੀ ਜੁਗਹ ਜੁਗੁ ਪੂਰਾ ਪਰਮੇਸਰੁ ॥੩॥ 
 ouhu aadh jugaadhee jugeh jug pooraa paramaesar ||3||
He is the Perfect Transcendent Lord, from the very beginning, and throughout the ages. ||3||


ਨਾਮੁ ਧਿਆਵਹੁ ਸਦ ਸਦਾ ਹਰਿ ਹਰਿ ਮਨੁ ਰੰਗੇ ॥ 
 naam dhhiaavahu sadh sadhaa har har man rangae ||
Meditating on the Naam, the Name of the Lord, forever and ever, my mind is filled with the Love of the Lord, Har, Har.


ਜੀਉ ਪ੍ਰਾਣ ਧਨੁ ਗੁਰੂ ਹੈ ਨਾਨਕ ਕੈ ਸੰਗੇ ॥੪॥੨॥੧੦੪॥ 
 jeeo praan dhhan guroo hai naanak kai sangae ||4||2||104||
The Guru is my soul, my breath of life, and wealth; O Nanak, He is with me forever. ||4||2||104||


 ਆਸਾ ਮਹਲਾ ੫ ॥ 
 aasaa mehalaa 5 ||
Aasaa, Fifth Mehl:


 ਸਾਈ ਅਲਖੁ ਅਪਾਰੁ ਭੋਰੀ ਮਨਿ ਵਸੈ ॥ 
 saaee alakh apaar bhoree man vasai ||
If the Invisible and Infinite Lord dwells within my mind, even for a moment,

ਦੂਖੁ ਦਰਦੁ ਰੋਗੁ ਮਾਇ ਮੈਡਾ ਹਭੁ ਨਸੈ ॥੧॥ 
 dhookh dharadh rog maae maiddaa habh nasai ||1||
then all my pains, troubles, and diseases vanish. ||1||


 ਹਉ ਵੰਞਾ ਕੁਰਬਾਣੁ ਸਾਈ ਆਪਣੇ ॥ 
 ho vannjaa kurabaan saaee aapanae ||
I am a sacrifice to my Lord Master.


ਹੋਵੈ ਅਨਦੁ ਘਣਾ ਮਨਿ ਤਨਿ ਜਾਪਣੇ ॥੧॥ ਰਹਾਉ ॥ 
 hovai anadh ghanaa man than jaapanae ||1|| rehaao ||
Meditating on Him, a great joy wells up within my mind and body. ||1||Pause||


ਬਿੰਦਕ ਗਾਲ੍ਹ੍ਹਿ ਸੁਣੀ ਸਚੇ ਤਿਸੁ ਧਣੀ ॥ 
 bindhak gaalih sunee sachae this dhhanee ||
I have heard only a little bit of news about the True Lord Master.


 ਸੂਖੀ ਹੂੰ ਸੁਖੁ ਪਾਇ ਮਾਇ ਨ ਕੀਮ ਗਣੀ ॥੨॥ 
 sookhee hoon sukh paae maae n keem ganee ||2||
I have obtained the peace of all peace, O my mother; I cannot estimate its worth. ||2||


 ਨੈਣ ਪਸੰਦੋ ਸੋਇ ਪੇਖਿ ਮੁਸਤਾਕ ਭਈ ॥ 
 nain pasandho soe paekh musathaak bhee ||
He is so beautiful to my eyes; beholding Him, I have been bewitched.


ਮੈ ਨਿਰਗੁਣਿ ਮੇਰੀ ਮਾਇ ਆਪਿ ਲੜਿ ਲਾਇ ਲਈ ॥੩॥ 
 mai niragun maeree maae aap larr laae lee ||3||
I am worthless, O my mother; He Himself has attached me to the hem of His robe. ||3||


 ਬੇਦ ਕਤੇਬ ਸੰਸਾਰ ਹਭਾ ਹੂੰ ਬਾਹਰਾ ॥ 
 baedh kathaeb sansaar habhaa hoon baaharaa ||
He is beyond the world of the Vedas, the Koran and the Bible.


ਨਾਨਕ ਕਾ ਪਾਤਿਸਾਹੁ ਦਿਸੈ ਜਾਹਰਾ ॥੪॥੩॥੧੦੫॥ 
 naanak kaa paathisaahu dhisai jaaharaa ||4||3||105||
The Supreme King of Nanak is immanent and manifest. ||4||3||105||


ਆਸਾ ਮਹਲਾ ੫ ॥ 
 aasaa mehalaa 5 ||
Aasaa, Fifth Mehl:


ਲਾਖ ਭਗਤ ਆਰਾਧਹਿ ਜਪਤੇ ਪੀਉ ਪੀਉ ॥ 
 laakh bhagath aaraadhhehi japathae peeo peeo ||
Tens of thousands of devotees worship and adore You, chanting, ""Beloved, Beloved.""


 ਕਵਨ ਜੁਗਤਿ ਮੇਲਾਵਉ ਨਿਰਗੁਣ ਬਿਖਈ ਜੀਉ ॥੧॥ 
 kavan jugath maelaavo niragun bikhee jeeo ||1||
How shall You unite me, the worthless and corrupt soul, with Yourself. ||1||


ਤੇਰੀ ਟੇਕ ਗੋਵਿੰਦ ਗੁਪਾਲ ਦਇਆਲ ਪ੍ਰਭ ॥ 
 thaeree ttaek govindh gupaal dhaeiaal prabh ||
You are my Support, O Merciful God, Lord of the Universe, Sustainer of the World.


ਤੂੰ ਸਭਨਾ ਕੇ ਨਾਥ ਤੇਰੀ ਸ੍ਰਿਸਟਿ ਸਭ ॥੧॥ ਰਹਾਉ ॥ 
 thoon sabhanaa kae naathh thaeree srisatt sabh ||1|| rehaao ||
You are the Master of all; the entire creation is Yours. ||1||Pause||


ਸਦਾ ਸਹਾਈ ਸੰਤ ਪੇਖਹਿ ਸਦਾ ਹਜੂਰਿ ॥ 
 sadhaa sehaaee santh paekhehi sadhaa hajoor ||
You are the constant help and support of the Saints, who behold You Ever-present.


ਨਾਮ ਬਿਹੂਨੜਿਆ ਸੇ ਮਰਨ੍ਹ੍ਹਿ ਵਿਸੂਰਿ ਵਿਸੂਰਿ ॥੨॥ 
 naam bihoonarriaa sae maranih visoor visoor ||2||
Those who lack the Naam, the Name of the Lord, shall die, engulfed in sorrow and pain. ||2||


 ਦਾਸ ਦਾਸਤਣ ਭਾਇ ਮਿਟਿਆ ਤਿਨਾ ਗਉਣੁ ॥ 
 dhaas dhaasathan bhaae mittiaa thinaa goun ||
Those servants, who lovingly perform the Lord's service, are freed from the cycle of reincarnation.


ਵਿਸਰਿਆ ਜਿਨ੍ਹ੍ਹਾ ਨਾਮੁ ਤਿਨਾੜਾ ਹਾਲੁ ਕਉਣੁ ॥੩॥ 
 visariaa jinhaa naam thinaarraa haal koun ||3||
What shall be the fate of those who forget the Naam? ||3||


 ਜੈਸੇ ਪਸੁ ਹਰ੍ਹ੍ਹਿਆਉ ਤੈਸਾ ਸੰਸਾਰੁ ਸਭ ॥ 
 jaisae pas harihaaao thaisaa sansaar sabh ||
As are the cattle which have strayed, so is the entire world.


ਨਾਨਕ ਬੰਧਨ ਕਾਟਿ ਮਿਲਾਵਹੁ ਆਪਿ ਪ੍ਰਭ ॥੪॥੪॥੧੦੬॥ 
 naanak bandhhan kaatt milaavahu aap prabh ||4||4||106||
O God, please cut away Nanak's bonds, and unite him with Yourself. ||4||4||106||*​


----------



## Sardara123

He is the Greatest.


English Translation:
Pauree:
I am a worm - how can I praise You, O Lord; Your glorious greatness is so great!
You are inaccessible, merciful and unapproachable; You Yourself unite us with Yourself.
I have no other friend except You; in the end, You alone will be my Companion and Support.
You save those who enter Your Sanctuary.
O Nanak, He is care-free; He has no greed at all. ||20||1||
source: SikhiToTheMax


Guru Shabad:

*pauVI ]*
*hau ikAw swlwhI ikrm jMqu vfI qyrI vifAweI ]*
*qU Agm dieAwlu AgMmu hY Awip lYih imlweI ]*
*mY quJ ibnu bylI ko nhI qU AMiq sKweI ]*
*jo qyrI srxwgqI iqn lYih CfweI ]*
*nwnk vyprvwhu hY iqsu iqlu n qmweI ]20]1]*


----------



## spnadmin

All power is His. He is all we need to kno*w.

ਮਨ ਮੇਰੇ ਗਹੁ ਹਰਿ ਨਾਮ ਕਾ ਓਲਾ ॥ 
 man maerae gahu har naam kaa oulaa ||
What is the human? What power does he have?

ਤੁਝੈ ਨ ਲਾਗੈ ਤਾਤਾ ਝੋਲਾ ॥੧॥ ਰਹਾਉ ॥ 
 thujhai n laagai thaathaa jholaa ||1|| rehaao ||
 The hot winds shall never even touch you. ||1||Pause||

ਜਿਉ ਬੋਹਿਥੁ ਭੈ ਸਾਗਰ ਮਾਹਿ ॥ 
 jio bohithh bhai saagar maahi ||
Like a boat in the ocean of fear;

ਅੰਧਕਾਰ ਦੀਪਕ ਦੀਪਾਹਿ ॥ 
 andhhakaar dheepak dheepaahi ||
like a lamp which illumines the darkness;

ਅਗਨਿ ਸੀਤ ਕਾ ਲਾਹਸਿ ਦੂਖ ॥ 
 agan seeth kaa laahas dhookh ||
like fire which takes away the pain of cold

 ਨਾਮੁ ਜਪਤ ਮਨਿ ਹੋਵਤ ਸੂਖ ॥੨॥ 
 naam japath man hovath sookh ||2||
 - just so, chanting the Name, the mind becomes peaceful. ||2||

ਉਤਰਿ ਜਾਇ ਤੇਰੇ ਮਨ ਕੀ ਪਿਆਸ ॥ 
 outhar jaae thaerae man kee piaas ||
The thirst of your mind shall be quenched,

 ਪੂਰਨ ਹੋਵੈ ਸਗਲੀ ਆਸ ॥ 
 pooran hovai sagalee aas ||
and all hopes shall be fulfilled.

ਡੋਲੈ ਨਾਹੀ ਤੁਮਰਾ ਚੀਤੁ ॥ 
 ddolai naahee thumaraa cheeth ||
 Your consciousness shall not waver.

ਅੰਮ੍ਰਿਤ ਨਾਮੁ ਜਪਿ ਗੁਰਮੁਖਿ ਮੀਤ ॥੩॥ 
 anmrith naam jap guramukh meeth ||3||
Meditate on the Ambrosial Naam as Gurmukh, O my friend. ||3||

ਨਾਮੁ ਅਉਖਧੁ ਸੋਈ ਜਨੁ ਪਾਵੈ ॥ 
 naam aoukhadhh soee jan paavai ||
He alone receives the panacea, the medicine of the Naam,

ਕਰਿ ਕਿਰਪਾ ਜਿਸੁ ਆਪਿ ਦਿਵਾਵੈ ॥ 
 kar kirapaa jis aap dhivaavai ||
unto whom the Lord, in His Grace, bestows it.

ਹਰਿ ਹਰਿ ਨਾਮੁ ਜਾ ਕੈ ਹਿਰਦੈ ਵਸੈ ॥ 
 har har naam jaa kai hiradhai vasai ||
One whose heart is filled with the Name of the Lord, Har, Har

 ਦੂਖੁ ਦਰਦੁ ਤਿਹ ਨਾਨਕ ਨਸੈ ॥੪॥੧੦॥੭੯॥ 
 dhookh dharadh thih naanak nasai ||4||10||79||
 - O Nanak, his pains and sorrows are eliminated. ||4||10||79||

*Guru Arjan Dev
Ang 179


----------



## Archived_Member_19

ਕਾਨੜਾ ਮਹਲਾ ੫ ॥ 
कानड़ा महला ५ ॥ 
Kānṛā mehlā 5. 
Kaanraa, Fifth Mehl: 

ਕੀਰਤਿ ਪ੍ਰਭ ਕੀ ਗਾਉ ਮੇਰੀ ਰਸਨਾਂ ॥ 
कीरति प्रभ की गाउ मेरी रसनां ॥ 
Kīraṯ parabẖ kī gā&shy;o mėrī rasnāŉ. 
Sing the Praises of God, O my tongue. 

ਅਨਿਕ ਬਾਰ ਕਰਿ ਬੰਦਨ ਸੰਤਨ ਊਹਾਂ ਚਰਨ ਗੋਬਿੰਦ ਜੀ ਕੇ ਬਸਨਾ ॥੧॥ ਰਹਾਉ ॥ 
अनिक बार करि बंदन संतन ऊहां चरन गोबिंद जी के बसना ॥१॥ रहाउ ॥ 
Anik bār kar banḏan sanṯan ūhāŉ cẖaran gobinḏ jī kė basnā. ||1|| rahā&shy;o. 
Humbly bow to the Saints, over and over again; through them, the Feet of the Lord of the Universe shall come to abide within you. ||1||Pause|| 

ਅਨਿਕ ਭਾਂਤਿ ਕਰਿ ਦੁਆਰੁ ਨ ਪਾਵਉ ॥ 
अनिक भांति करि दुआरु न पावउ ॥ 
Anik bẖāŉṯ kar ḏu&shy;ār na pāva&shy;o. 
The Door to the Lord cannot be found by any other means. 

ਹੋਇ ਕ੍ਰਿਪਾਲੁ ਤ ਹਰਿ ਹਰਿ ਧਿਆਵਉ ॥੧॥ 
होइ क्रिपालु त हरि हरि धिआवउ ॥१॥ 
Ho&shy;ė kirpāl ṯa har har ḏẖi&shy;āva&shy;o. ||1|| 
When He becomes Merciful, we come to meditate on the Lord, Har, Har. ||1|| 

ਕੋਟਿ ਕਰਮ ਕਰਿ ਦੇਹ ਨ ਸੋਧਾ ॥ 
कोटि करम करि देह न सोधा ॥ 
Kot karam kar ḏėh na soḏẖā. 
The body is not purified by millions of rituals. 

ਸਾਧਸੰਗਤਿ ਮਹਿ ਮਨੁ ਪਰਬੋਧਾ ॥੨॥ 
साधसंगति महि मनु परबोधा ॥२॥ 
Sāḏẖsangaṯ meh man parboḏẖā. ||2|| 
The mind is awakened and enlightened only in the Saadh Sangat, the Company of the Holy. ||2|| 

ਤ੍ਰਿਸਨ ਨ ਬੂਝੀ ਬਹੁ ਰੰਗ ਮਾਇਆ ॥ 
त्रिसन न बूझी बहु रंग माइआ ॥ 
Ŧarisan na būjẖī baho rang mā&shy;i&shy;ā. 
Thirst and desire are not quenched by enjoying the many pleasures of Maya. 

ਨਾਮੁ ਲੈਤ ਸਰਬ ਸੁਖ ਪਾਇਆ ॥੩॥ 
नामु लैत सरब सुख पाइआ ॥३॥ 
Nām laiṯ sarab sukẖ pā&shy;i&shy;ā. ||3|| 
Chanting the Naam, the Name of the Lord, total peace is found. ||3|| 

ਪਾਰਬ੍ਰਹਮ ਜਬ ਭਏ ਦਇਆਲ ॥ 
पारब्रहम जब भए दइआल ॥ 
Pārbarahm jab bẖa&shy;ė ḏa&shy;i&shy;āl. 
When the Supreme Lord God becomes Merciful, 

ਕਹੁ ਨਾਨਕ ਤਉ ਛੂਟੇ ਜੰਜਾਲ ॥੪॥੩॥ 
कहु नानक तउ छूटे जंजाल ॥४॥३॥ 
Kaho Nānak ṯa&shy;o cẖẖūtė janjāl. ||4||3|| 
says Nanak, then one is rid of worldly entanglements. ||4||3||


----------



## Archived_Member_19

ਮਃ ੫ ॥ 
मः ५ ॥ 
Mehlā 5. 
Fifth Mehl: 

ਫਰੀਦਾ ਦੁਨੀ ਵਜਾਈ ਵਜਦੀ ਤੂੰ ਭੀ ਵਜਹਿ ਨਾਲਿ ॥ 
फरीदा दुनी वजाई वजदी तूं भी वजहि नालि ॥ 
Farīḏā ḏunī vajā&shy;ī vajḏī ṯūŉ bẖī vajeh nāl. 
Fareed, the world dances as it dances, and you dance with it as well. 

ਸੋਈ ਜੀਉ ਨ ਵਜਦਾ ਜਿਸੁ ਅਲਹੁ ਕਰਦਾ ਸਾਰ ॥੧੧੦॥ 
सोई जीउ न वजदा जिसु अलहु करदा सार ॥११०॥ 
So&shy;ī jī&shy;o na vajḏā jis alhu karḏā sār. ||110|| 
That soul alone does not dance with it, who is under the care of the Lord God. ||110||


----------



## spnadmin

Even now he has placed the inexhaustible wealth of Truth in your lap.


* ਕੰਚਨ ਕਾਇਆ ਜੋਤਿ ਅਨੂਪੁ ॥*
* kanchan kaaeiaa joth anoop ||*
* His body becomes golden, by the Lord's Incomparable Light.*


* ਤ੍ਰਿਭਵਣ ਦੇਵਾ ਸਗਲ ਸਰੂਪੁ ॥*
* thribhavan dhaevaa sagal saroop ||*
* He beholds the divine beauty in all the three worlds.*


* ਮੈ ਸੋ ਧਨੁ ਪਲੈ ਸਾਚੁ ਅਖੂਟੁ ॥੪॥*
* mai so dhhan palai saach akhoott ||4||*
* That inexhaustible wealth of Truth is now in my lap. ||4||*


* ਪੰਚ ਤੀਨਿ ਨਵ ਚਾਰਿ ਸਮਾਵੈ ॥*
* panch theen nav chaar samaavai ||*
* In the five elements, the three worlds, the nine regions and the four directions, the Lord is pervading.*


* ਧਰਣਿ ਗਗਨੁ ਕਲ ਧਾਰਿ ਰਹਾਵੈ ॥*
* dhharan gagan kal dhhaar rehaavai ||*
* He supports the earth and the sky, exercising His almighty power.*


* ਬਾਹਰਿ ਜਾਤਉ ਉਲਟਿ ਪਰਾਵੈ ॥੫॥*
* baahar jaatho oulatt paraavai ||5||*
* He turns the outgoing mind around. ||5||*


* ਮੂਰਖੁ ਹੋਇ ਨ ਆਖੀ ਸੂਝੈ ॥*
* moorakh hoe n aakhee soojhai ||*
* The fool does not realize what he sees with his eyes.*


* ਜਿਹਵਾ ਰਸੁ ਨਹੀ ਕਹਿਆ ਬੂਝੈ ॥*
* jihavaa ras nehee kehiaa boojhai ||*
* He does not taste with his tongue, and does not understand what is said.*


* ਬਿਖੁ ਕਾ ਮਾਤਾ ਜਗ ਸਿਉ ਲੂਝੈ ॥੬॥*
* bikh kaa maathaa jag sio loojhai ||6||*
* Intoxicated with poison, he argues with the world. ||6||*


* ਊਤਮ ਸੰਗਤਿ ਊਤਮੁ ਹੋਵੈ ॥*
* ootham sangath ootham hovai ||*
* In the uplifting society, one is uplifted.*


* ਗੁਣ ਕਉ ਧਾਵੈ ਅਵਗਣ ਧੋਵੈ ॥*
* gun ko dhhaavai avagan dhhovai ||*
* He chases after virtue and washes off his sins.*


* ਬਿਨੁ ਗੁਰ ਸੇਵੇ ਸਹਜੁ ਨ ਹੋਵੈ ॥੭॥*
* bin gur saevae sehaj n hovai ||7||*
* Without serving the Guru, celestial poise is not obtained. ||7||*



* ਹੀਰਾ ਨਾਮੁ ਜਵੇਹਰ ਲਾਲੁ ॥*
* heeraa naam javaehar laal ||*
* The Naam, the Name of the Lord, is a diamond, a jewel, a ruby.*


* ਮਨੁ ਮੋਤੀ ਹੈ ਤਿਸ ਕਾ ਮਾਲੁ ॥*
* man mothee hai this kaa maal ||*
* The pearl of the mind is the inner wealth.*


*ਨਾਨਕ ਪਰਖੈ ਨਦਰਿ ਨਿਹਾਲੁ ॥੮॥੫॥*
* naanak parakhai nadhar nihaal ||8||5||*
* O Nanak, the Lord tests us, and blesses us with His Glance of Grace. ||8||5||*



Guru Naanak Dev
Ang 41*4*​


----------



## Astroboy

Amarsanghera Ji,
Kīraṯ parabẖ kī gā&shy;o mėrī rasnāŉ. 

Anik bār kar banḏan sanṯan ūhāŉ cẖaran gobinḏ jī kė basnā. ||1|| rahā&shy;o.
I need to ponder on this phrase (the rahao tuk). Could you explain how to make a manmukh like me understand the essence of this Gurbani verse - how it relates to today's living. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Archived_Member_19

<<I need to ponder on this phrase (the rahao tuk). Could you explain how to make a manmukh like me understand the essence of this Gurbani verse - how it relates to today's living. Thanks in advance.>>

i am sorry...

one blind one cannot lead another blind


----------



## AmbarDhara

*How Should We Worship and Adore Him:*​ 
Guru Ji tells us:
Nanak Bani Nirankaar Paarbrahm Parmesar
Waho Waho Bani Nirankaar Hai Tis Jevad Avar Na Koi
SGGS JI

ANG 136
SATGURU PRASAAD​ 
ਜਿਨਿ ਜਿਨਿ ਨਾਮੁ ਧਿਆਇਆ ਤਿਨ ਕੇ ਕਾਜ ਸਰੇ ॥ 
jin jin naam dhhiaaeiaa thin kae kaaj sarae ||
Those who meditate on the Naam, the Name of the Lord-their affairs are all resolved.​ 

ਹਰਿ ਗੁਰੁ ਪੂਰਾ ਆਰਾਧਿਆ ਦਰਗਹ ਸਚਿ ਖਰੇ ॥ 
har gur pooraa aaraadhhiaa dharageh sach kharae ||
Those who meditate on the Perfect Guru, the Lord-Incarnate-they are judged true in the Court of the Lord.​ 

ਸਰਬ ਸੁਖਾ ਨਿਧਿ ਚਰਣ ਹਰਿ ਭਉਜਲੁ ਬਿਖਮੁ ਤਰੇ ॥ 
sarab sukhaa nidhh charan har bhoujal bikham tharae ||
The Lord's Feet are the Treasure of all peace and comfort for them; they cross over the terrifying and treacherous world-ocean.​ 

ਪ੍ਰੇਮ ਭਗਤਿ ਤਿਨ ਪਾਈਆ ਬਿਖਿਆ ਨਾਹਿ ਜਰੇ ॥ 
praem bhagath thin paaeeaa bikhiaa naahi jarae ||
They obtain love and devotion, and they do not burn in corruption.​ 

ਕੂੜ ਗਏ ਦੁਬਿਧਾ ਨਸੀ ਪੂਰਨ ਸਚਿ ਭਰੇ ॥ 
koorr geae dhubidhhaa nasee pooran sach bharae ||
Falsehood has vanished, duality has been erased, and they are totally overflowing with Truth.​ 

ਪਾਰਬ੍ਰਹਮੁ ਪ੍ਰਭੁ ਸੇਵਦੇ ਮਨ ਅੰਦਰਿ ਏਕੁ ਧਰੇ ॥ 
paarabreham prabh saevadhae man andhar eaek dhharae ||
They serve the Supreme Lord God, and enshrine the One Lord within their minds.​ 

ਮਾਹ ਦਿਵਸ ਮੂਰਤ ਭਲੇ ਜਿਸ ਕਉ ਨਦਰਿ ਕਰੇ ॥ 
maah dhivas moorath bhalae jis ko nadhar karae ||
The months, the days, and the moments are auspicious, for those upon whom the Lord casts His Glance of Grace.​ 

ਨਾਨਕੁ ਮੰਗੈ ਦਰਸ ਦਾਨੁ ਕਿਰਪਾ ਕਰਹੁ ਹਰੇ ॥੧੪॥੧॥ 
naanak mangai dharas dhaan kirapaa karahu harae ||14||1||
Nanak begs for the blessing of Your Vision, O Lord. Please, shower Your Mercy upon me! ||14||1||​ 


Gurbani eis jag meh chaanan
Gurbani alakh lakhiayaa
Gurbani Gavo Bhaee
charan kamal parabh kay nit Dhi-aava-o​


----------



## spnadmin

Emancipation comes and the ego is burned away when we our priorities change. ​*
ਸੁਣਿ ਮਨ ਮਿਤ੍ਰ ਪਿਆਰਿਆ ਮਿਲੁ ਵੇਲਾ ਹੈ ਏਹ ॥
 sun man mithr piaariaa mil vaelaa hai eaeh ||
Listen, O my mind, my friend, my darling: now is the time to meet the Lord.


ਜਬ ਲਗੁ ਜੋਬਨਿ ਸਾਸੁ ਹੈ ਤਬ ਲਗੁ ਇਹੁ ਤਨੁ ਦੇਹ ॥
 jab lag joban saas hai thab lag eihu than dhaeh ||
As long as there is youth and breath, give this body to Him.


 ਬਿਨੁ ਗੁਣ ਕਾਮਿ ਨ ਆਵਈ ਢਹਿ ਢੇਰੀ ਤਨੁ ਖੇਹ ॥੧॥
 bin gun kaam n aavee dtehi dtaeree than khaeh ||1||
Without virtue, it is useless; the body shall crumble into a pile of dust. ||1||


ਮੇਰੇ ਮਨ ਲੈ ਲਾਹਾ ਘਰਿ ਜਾਹਿ ॥
 maerae man lai laahaa ghar jaahi ||
O my mind, earn the profit, before you return home.


ਗੁਰਮੁਖਿ ਨਾਮੁ ਸਲਾਹੀਐ ਹਉਮੈ ਨਿਵਰੀ ਭਾਹਿ ॥੧॥ ਰਹਾਉ ॥
 guramukh naam salaaheeai houmai nivaree bhaahi ||1|| rehaao ||
The Gurmukh praises the Naam, and the fire of egotism is extinguished. ||1||Pause||


ਸੁਣਿ ਸੁਣਿ ਗੰਢਣੁ ਗੰਢੀਐ ਲਿਖਿ ਪੜਿ ਬੁਝਹਿ ਭਾਰੁ ॥
 sun sun gandtan gandteeai likh parr bujhehi bhaar ||
Again and again, we hear and tell stories; we read and write and understand loads of knowledge,


 ਤ੍ਰਿਸਨਾ ਅਹਿਨਿਸਿ ਅਗਲੀ ਹਉਮੈ ਰੋਗੁ ਵਿਕਾਰੁ ॥
 thrisanaa ahinis agalee houmai rog vikaar ||
but still, desires increase day and night, and the disease of egotism fills us with corruption.


ਓਹੁ ਵੇਪਰਵਾਹੁ ਅਤੋਲਵਾ ਗੁਰਮਤਿ ਕੀਮਤਿ ਸਾਰੁ ॥੨॥
 ouhu vaeparavaahu atholavaa guramath keemath saar ||2||
That Carefree Lord cannot be appraised; His Real Value is known only through the Wisdom of the Guru's Teachings. ||2||


ਲਖ ਸਿਆਣਪ ਜੇ ਕਰੀ ਲਖ ਸਿਉ ਪ੍ਰੀਤਿ ਮਿਲਾਪੁ ॥
 lakh siaanap jae karee lakh sio preeth milaap ||
Even if someone has hundreds of thousands of clever mental tricks, and the love and company of hundreds of thousands of people


 ਬਿਨੁ ਸੰਗਤਿ ਸਾਧ ਨ ਧ੍ਰਾਪੀਆ ਬਿਨੁ ਨਾਵੈ ਦੂਖ ਸੰਤਾਪੁ ॥
 bin sangath saadhh n dhhraapeeaa bin naavai dhookh santhaap ||
still, without the Saadh Sangat, the Company of the Holy, he will not feel satisfied. Without the Name, all suffer in sorrow.


ਹਰਿ ਜਪਿ ਜੀਅਰੇ ਛੁਟੀਐ ਗੁਰਮੁਖਿ ਚੀਨੈ ਆਪੁ ॥੩॥
 har jap jeearae shhutteeai guramukh cheenai aap ||3||
Chanting the Name of the Lord, O my soul, you shall be emancipated; as Gurmukh, you shall come to understand your own self. ||3||*

Gurru Naanak Dev
Ang 22

_This silly self would not see reason, 
I am sick of admonishing it. 

man murakh ajahu nah samjhat 
sikh dai hario nit 
(Guru Teg Bahadur: Ang 536. translation by a friend)
_​


----------



## Sardara123

The objective of life has to be: come under His Hukam. See only Him and only Him with 100% faith.

English Translation:

Third Mehl:
The Society of the Guru is not obtained like this, by trying to be near or far away.
O Nanak, you shall meet the True Guru, if your mind remains in His Presence. ||2||
source: SikhiToTheMax


Guru Shabad:
mÚ 3 ]
gur sBw eyv n pweIAY nw nyVY nw dUir ]
nwnk siqguru qW imlY jw mnu rhY hdUir ]2]


----------



## spnadmin

We should worship and adore Him in both good times and in bad times.*

ਸਲੋਕੁ ਮਃ ੧ ॥ *
*salok ma 1 ||*
*Shalok, First Mehl:* 

* ਨਦੀਆ ਹੋਵਹਿ ਧੇਣਵਾ ਸੁੰਮ ਹੋਵਹਿ ਦੁਧੁ ਘੀਉ ॥ *
*nadheeaa hovehi dhhaenavaa sunm hovehi dhudhh gheeo ||*
*If the rivers became cows, giving milk, and the spring water became milk and ghee;*


*ਸਗਲੀ ਧਰਤੀ ਸਕਰ ਹੋਵੈ ਖੁਸੀ ਕਰੇ ਨਿਤ ਜੀਉ ॥ *
*sagalee dhharathee sakar hovai khusee karae nith jeeo ||*
*If all the earth became sugar, to continually excite the mind;*



* ਪਰਬਤੁ ਸੁਇਨਾ ਰੁਪਾ ਹੋਵੈ ਹੀਰੇ ਲਾਲ ਜੜਾਉ ॥ *
* parabath sueinaa rupaa hovai heerae laal jarraao ||*
* if the mountains became gold and silver, studded with gems and jewels*


*  ਭੀ ਤੂੰਹੈ ਸਾਲਾਹਣਾ ਆਖਣ ਲਹੈ ਨ ਚਾਉ ॥੧॥ *
* bhee thoonhai saalaahanaa aakhan lehai n chaao ||1||*
* -even then, I would worship and adore You, and my longing to chant Your Praises would not decrease. ||1||*
* 

 ਮਃ ੧ ॥ 
ma 1 ||
First Mehl:


ਭਾਰ ਅਠਾਰਹ ਮੇਵਾ ਹੋਵੈ ਗਰੁੜਾ ਹੋਇ ਸੁਆਉ ॥ 
bhaar athaareh maevaa hovai garurraa hoe suaao ||
If all the eighteen loads of vegetation became fruits,


ਚੰਦੁ ਸੂਰਜੁ ਦੁਇ ਫਿਰਦੇ ਰਖੀਅਹਿ ਨਿਹਚਲੁ ਹੋਵੈ ਥਾਉ ॥ 
chandh sooraj dhue firadhae rakheeahi nihachal hovai thhaao ||
and the growing grass became sweet rice; if I were able to stop the sun and the moon in their orbits and hold them perfectly steady



 ਭੀ ਤੂੰਹੈ ਸਾਲਾਹਣਾ ਆਖਣ ਲਹੈ ਨ ਚਾਉ ॥੨॥ 
bhee thoonhai saalaahanaa aakhan lehai n chaao ||2||
-even then, I would worship and adore You, and my longing to chant Your Praises would not decrease. ||2||


ਮਃ ੧ ॥
ma 1 ||
First Mehl:


ਜੇ ਦੇਹੈ ਦੁਖੁ ਲਾਈਐ ਪਾਪ ਗਰਹ ਦੁਇ ਰਾਹੁ ॥ 
jae dhaehai dhukh laaeeai paap gareh dhue raahu ||
If my body were afflicted with pain, under the evil influence of unlucky stars;


 ਰਤੁ ਪੀਣੇ ਰਾਜੇ ਸਿਰੈ ਉਪਰਿ ਰਖੀਅਹਿ ਏਵੈ ਜਾਪੈ ਭਾਉ ॥ 
rath peenae raajae sirai oupar rakheeahi eaevai jaapai bhaao ||
and if the blood-sucking kings were to hold power over me


 ਭੀ ਤੂੰਹੈ ਸਾਲਾਹਣਾ ਆਖਣ ਲਹੈ ਨ ਚਾਉ ॥੩॥ 
bhee thoonhai saalaahanaa aakhan lehai n chaao ||3||
-even if this were my condition, I would still worship and adore You, and my longing to chant Your Praises would not decrease. ||3||


 ਮਃ ੧ ॥ 
ma 1 ||
First Mehl:


 ਅਗੀ ਪਾਲਾ ਕਪੜੁ ਹੋਵੈ ਖਾਣਾ ਹੋਵੈ ਵਾਉ ॥ 
agee paalaa kaparr hovai khaanaa hovai vaao ||
If fire and ice were my clothes, and the wind was my food;


 ਸੁਰਗੈ ਦੀਆ ਮੋਹਣੀਆ ਇਸਤਰੀਆ ਹੋਵਨਿ ਨਾਨਕ ਸਭੋ ਜਾਉ ॥ 
suragai dheeaa mohaneeaa eisathareeaa hovan naanak sabho jaao ||
and even if the enticing heavenly beauties were my wives, O Nanak-all this shall pass away!


 ਭੀ ਤੂਹੈ ਸਾਲਾਹਣਾ ਆਖਣ ਲਹੈ ਨ ਚਾਉ ॥੪॥ 
bhee thoohai saalaahanaa aakhan lehai n chaao ||4||
Even then, I would worship and adore You, and my longing to chant Your Praises would not decrease. ||4||* 

Guru Naanak Dev
Ang 142​


----------



## spnadmin

*ਰੇ ਮਨ ਕਿਆ ਕਰਹਿ ਹੈ ਹਾ ਹਾ ॥ *
 rae man kiaa karehi hai haa haa ||
O mind, why do you burst out laughing?


  ਦ੍ਰਿਸਟਿ ਦੇਖੁ ਜੈਸੇ ਹਰਿਚੰਦਉਰੀ ਇਕੁ ਰਾਮ ਭਜਨੁ ਲੈ ਲਾਹਾ ॥੧॥ ਰਹਾਉ ॥ 
 dhrisatt dhaekh jaisae harichandhouree eik raam bhajan lai laahaa ||1|| rehaao ||
See with your eyes, that these things are only mirages. So earn the profit of meditation on the One Lord. ||1||Pause||


 ਜੈਸੇ ਬਸਤਰ ਦੇਹ ਓਢਾਨੇ ਦਿਨ ਦੋਇ ਚਾਰਿ ਭੋਰਾਹਾ ॥ 
 jaisae basathar dhaeh oudtaanae dhin dhoe chaar bhoraahaa ||
It is like the clothes which you wear on your body - they wear off in a few days.

 ਭੀਤਿ ਊਪਰੇ ਕੇਤਕੁ ਧਾਈਐ ਅੰਤਿ ਓਰਕੋ ਆਹਾ ॥੨॥ 
 bheeth ooparae kaethak dhhaaeeai anth ourako aahaa ||2||
How long can you run upon a wall? Ultimately, you come to its end. ||2||


 ਜੈਸੇ ਅੰਭ ਕੁੰਡ ਕਰਿ ਰਾਖਿਓ ਪਰਤ ਸਿੰਧੁ ਗਲਿ ਜਾਹਾ ॥ 
 jaisae anbh kundd kar raakhiou parath sindhh gal jaahaa ||
It is like salt, preserved in its container; when it is put into water, it dissolves.


  ਆਵਗਿ ਆਗਿਆ ਪਾਰਬ੍ਰਹਮ ਕੀ ਉਠਿ ਜਾਸੀ ਮੁਹਤ ਚਸਾਹਾ ॥੩॥ 
 aavag aagiaa paarabreham kee outh jaasee muhath chasaahaa ||3||
When the Order of the Supreme Lord God comes, the soul arises, and departs in an instant. ||3||


 ਰੇ ਮਨ ਲੇਖੈ ਚਾਲਹਿ ਲੇਖੈ ਬੈਸਹਿ ਲੇਖੈ ਲੈਦਾ ਸਾਹਾ ॥ 
 rae man laekhai chaalehi laekhai baisehi laekhai laidhaa saahaa ||
O mind, your steps are numbered, your moments spent sitting are numbered, and the breaths you are to take are numbered.


 ਸਦਾ ਕੀਰਤਿ ਕਰਿ ਨਾਨਕ ਹਰਿ ਕੀ ਉਬਰੇ ਸਤਿਗੁਰ ਚਰਣ ਓਟਾਹਾ ॥੪॥੧॥੧੨੩॥ 
 sadhaa keerath kar naanak har kee oubarae sathigur charan outtaahaa ||4||1||123||
Sing forever the Praises of the Lord, O Nanak, and you shall be saved, under the Shelter of the Feet of the True Guru. ||4||1||123||

Guru Arjan Dev
Ang 402
​


----------



## Sardara123

In the following Shabad Bhagat Kabir Ji is telling us the way. 

First he is asking the question:
When we realize that 'I am not body' what happens to us?

Then he answers:
We are merged with the 'Word'.

This Shabad is realy beautiful. He also explains further that we dont need to do yoga abhyaas of holding breath in Sushmana nari, as real Bhagti is -coming under Guru's Sharan- Guru is our Sushmana, not the body's point where Sushmana is.

English Translation: (source: SikhiToTheMax)

Gauree, Kabeer Jee:
When the body dies, where does the soul go?
It is absorbed into the untouched, unstruck melody of the Word of the Shabad.
Only one who knows the Lord realizes Him.
The mind is satisfied and satiated, like the mute who eats the sugar candy and just smiles, without speaking. ||1||
Such is the spiritual wisdom which the Lord has imparted.
O mind, hold your breath steady within the central channel of the Sushmanaa. ||1||Pause||
Adopt such a Guru, that you shall not have to adopt another again.
Dwell in such a state, that you shall never have to dwell in any other.
Embrace such a meditation, that you shall never have to embrace any other.
Die in such a way, that you shall never have to die again. ||2||
Turn your breath away from the left channel, and away from the right channel, and unite them in the central channel of the Sushmanaa.
At their confluence within your mind, take your bath there without water.
To look upon all with an impartial eye - let this be your daily occupation.
Contemplate this essence of reality - what else is there to contemplate? ||3||
Water, fire, wind, earth and ether
adopt such a way of life and you shall be close to the Lord.
Says Kabeer, meditate on the Immaculate Lord.
Go to that home, which you shall never have to leave. ||4||18||
source: SikhiToTheMax

Punjabi Translation: (source: GuruGranthDarpan)

ArQ:- (pRSn : srIr dw moh dUr hoieAW Awqmw ik`Qy itkdw hY? (Bwv, pihlW qW jIv Awpxy srIr dy moh krky mwieAw ivc msq rihMdw hY, jdoN ieh moh dUr ho jwey, qdoN jIv dI surq ik`Qy juVI rihMdI hY?) [ (au~qr : (qdoN Awqmw) siqgurU dy Sbd dI brkiq nwl aus pRBU ivc juiVAw rihMdw hY jo mwieAw dy bMDnW qo pry hY qy byAMq hY [ (pr) ijs mnu`K ny pRBU ƒ (Awpxy AMdr) jwixAw hY aus ny hI aus ƒ pCwixAw hY, ijvyN guMgy dw mn S`kr ivc pqIjdw hY (koeI hor aus suAwd ƒ nhIN smJdw, iksy hor ƒ auh smJw nhIN skdw) [1[
ieho ijhw igAwn pRBU Awp hI prgt krdw hY (Bwv, pRBU nwl imlwp vwlw ieh suAwd pRBU Awp hI b^Sdw hY, qW qy) hy mn! suAws suAws nwm jp, iehI hY suKmnw nwVI dw A`iBAws [1[rhwau[
ieho ijhw gurU Dwrn kro ik dUjI vwrI gurU Dwrn dI loV hI nwh rhy; (Bwv, pUry gurU dI crnIN l`go); aus itkwxy dw Awnµd mwxo ik iksy hor suAwd dy mwxn dI cwh hI nwh rhy; ieho ijhI ibrqI joVo ik iPr (horQy) joVn dI loV nwh rhy; ies qrHW mro (Bwv, Awpw-Bwv dUr kro ik) iPr (jnm) mrn ivc pYxw hI nwh pey [2[
mYN Awpxy mn dI ibrqI prqw id`qI hY (ies qrHW) mYN gMgw qy jmnw ƒ imlw irhw hW [ (Bwv, Awpxy AMdr iqRbyxI dw sMgm bxw irhw hW); (ies au~dm nwl) mYN aus mn-rUp (iqRbyxI-) sMgm ivc ieSnwn kr irhw hW ij`Qy (gMgw, jmnw, srsÍqI vwlw) jl nhIN hY; (hux mYN) iehnW A`KW nwl (sB ƒ) ieko ijhw vyK irhw hW—ieh myrI vrqx hY [ ie`k pRBU ƒ ismr ky mYƒ hux hor ivcwrW dI loV nhIN rhI [3[
pRBU dy crnW ivc juV ky mYN ies qrHW dI rihxI rih irhw hW, ijvyN pwxI, A`g, hvw, DrqI qy AkwS (Bwv, iehnW q`qW dy sIqlqw Awidk SuB guxW vWg mYN BI SuB gux Dwrn kIqy hn) [ kbIr AwKdw hY—mYN mwieAw qoN rihq pRBU ƒ ismr irhw hW, ismrn krky) aus Gr (sihj AvsQw) ivc A`pV igAw hW ik iPr (prq ky auQoN) Awauxw nhIN peygw [4[18[
Sbd dw Bwv:- pRBU dI ikrpw nwl jo mnu`K pUrn gurU dw aupdyS lY ky ismrn krdw hY, auh sdw Awpxy AMqr-Awqmy nwm-AMimRq ivc cu`BI lweI r`Kdw hY qy sdw pRBU ivc juiVAw rihMdw hY [18[
source: http://www.gurugranthdarpan.com/darpan2/0327.html


Guru Shabad:

*gauVI kbIr jI ]*
*ipMif mUAY jIau ikh Gir jwqw ]*
*sbid AqIiq Anwhid rwqw ]*
*ijin rwmu jwinAw iqnih pCwinAw ]*
*ijau gUMgy swkr mnu mwinAw ]1]*
*AYsw igAwnu kQY bnvwrI ]*
*mn ry pvn idRV suKmn nwrI ]1] rhwau ]*
*so guru krhu ij bhuir n krnw ]*
*so pdu rvhu ij bhuir n rvnw ]*
*so iDAwnu Drhu ij bhuir n Drnw ]*
*AYsy mrhu ij bhuir n mrnw ]2]*
*aultI gMgw jmun imlwvau ]*
*ibnu jl sMgm mn mih **n@wvau** ]*
*locw smsir iehu ibauhwrw ]*
*qqu bIcwir ikAw Avir bIcwrw ]3]*
*Apu qyju bwie ipRQmI Awkwsw ]*
*AYsI rhq rhau hir pwsw ]*
*khY kbIr inrMjn iDAwvau ]*
*iqqu Gir jwau ij bhuir n Awvau ]4]18]*


----------



## Astroboy

Bhai Harjinder Singh Ji (Srinagar Wale) - Ham Kookar Tere Darbar

Bhai Niranjan Singh (Jawaddi Kalan Wale) - Hum Kukar Tere Darbar

Text : ham kookar tayray darbaar


----------



## Sardara123

The above Shabad Kirtan is beutifull.

There is this line in this Shabad:


dwgy hoih su rn mih jUJih ibnu dwgy Big jweI ] 
daagay hohi so ran meh joojheh bin daagay bhag jaa-ee.
Those who are branded with Your brand fight bravely in battle; those without Your brand run away.
swDU hoie su Bgiq pCwnY hir ley KjwnY pweI ]3] 
saaDhoo ho-ay so bhagat pachhaanai har la-ay khajaanai paa-ee. ||3||
One who becomes a Holy person, appreciates the value of devotional worship to the Lord. The Lord places him in His treasury. ||3|| source:ham kookar tayray darbaar




Branded with Waheguru's Brand(DAAGAY=Gurmukh)- only those can know how to fight with Vikaars, and are able to fight, able to face them boldly. All the others(BIN DAAGAY=MANMUKH), they cannt stand in the battle field, they  serve the vikaars instead, become their Gulaam, dont have the ability to fight, they burn in the fire of all the vikaars: jealousy, anger, lies, lust, greed, worldly love, Ego and all their brothers and sisters.


----------



## Sardara123

Punjabi Translation of the Guru Shabad from GuruGranthDarpan:

ਸੰਤਾ ਮਾਨਉ ਦੂਤਾ ਡਾਨਉ ਇਹ ਕੁਟਵਾਰੀ ਮੇਰੀ ॥ ਦਿਵਸ ਰੈਨਿ ਤੇਰੇ ਪਾਉ ਪਲੋਸਉ ਕੇਸ ਚਵਰ ਕਰਿ ਫੇਰੀ ॥੧॥ ਹਮ ਕੂਕਰ ਤੇਰੇ ਦਰਬਾਰਿ ॥ ਭਉਕਹਿ ਆਗੈ ਬਦਨੁ ਪਸਾਰਿ ॥੧॥ ਰਹਾਉ ॥ ਪੂਰਬ ਜਨਮ ਹਮ ਤੁਮ੍ਹ੍ਹਰੇ ਸੇਵਕ ਅਬ ਤਉ ਮਿਟਿਆ ਨ ਜਾਈ ॥ ਤੇਰੇ ਦੁਆਰੈ ਧੁਨਿ ਸਹਜ ਕੀ ਮਾਥੈ ਮੇਰੇ ਦਗਾਈ ॥੨॥ ਦਾਗੇ ਹੋਹਿ ਸੁ ਰਨ ਮਹਿ ਜੂਝਹਿ ਬਿਨੁ ਦਾਗੇ ਭਗਿ ਜਾਈ ॥ ਸਾਧੂ ਹੋਇ ਸੁ ਭਗਤਿ ਪਛਾਨੈ ਹਰਿ ਲਏ ਖਜਾਨੈ ਪਾਈ ॥੩॥ ਕੋਠਰੇ ਮਹਿ ਕੋਠਰੀ ਪਰਮ ਕੋਠੀ ਬੀਚਾਰਿ ॥ ਗੁਰਿ ਦੀਨੀ ਬਸਤੁ ਕਬੀਰ ਕਉ ਲੇਵਹੁ ਬਸਤੁ ਸਮ੍ਹ੍ਹਾਰਿ ॥੪॥ ਕਬੀਰਿ ਦੀਈ ਸੰਸਾਰ ਕਉ ਲੀਨੀ ਜਿਸੁ ਮਸਤਕਿ ਭਾਗੁ ॥ ਅੰਮ੍ਰਿਤ ਰਸੁ ਜਿਨਿ ਪਾਇਆ ਥਿਰੁ ਤਾ ਕਾ ਸੋਹਾਗੁ ॥੫॥੪॥ {ਪੰਨਾ 969-970}
pdArQ:- mwnau—mwnauN, mYN Awdr dyNdw hW, jI-AwieAW AwKdw hW [ dUq—ivkwr [ fwnau—mYN fMn dyNdw hW, mwr BjwauNdw hW [ kutvwr—koqvwl, Sihr dw rwKw, (srIr-rUp) Sihr dw rwKw [ kutvwrI—srIr-rUp Sihr dI rwKI dw &rz [ idvs—idn [ plosau—mYN mldw hW, Gu`tdw hW [ kir—bxw ky [ PyrI—PyrIN, mYN Pyrdw hW [1[
not:- ijs mnu`K dy Awpxy isr au~qy kys nwh hox, auh ieh muhwvrw vrq nhIN skdw suBwivk hI mnu`K dI bolI Awpxy rozwnw jIvn-Anuswr ho jWdI hY [ kbIr jI kyswDwrI sn [
drbwir—dr qy [ bcnu—mUMh [ pswir—iKlwr ky, KolH ky [ hm—AsI, mYN [1[rhwau[
imitAw—hitAw [ Duin—Awvwz, lgn, rO [ mwQY myry dgweI—myry m`Qy au~qy dwgI geI hY, myry m`Qy auqy au~krI geI hY, myry BwgW ivc Aw geI hY, mYƒ pRwpq ho geI hY [2[
dwgy hoih—ijnHW au~qy inSwn huMdw hY [ rn—lVweI dw mYdwn [ jUJih—lV mrdy hn [ ley KjwnY pweI—kbUl kr lYNdw hY, pRvwn kr lYNdw hY [3[
prm—sB qoN cMgI [ koTrw—in`kw ijhw koTw [ bIcwir—nwm dI ivcwr nwl [ guir—gurU ny [ bsqu—nwm-pdwrQ [ sm@wir—sWB ky [4[
dIeI—id`qI hY [ msqik—m`Qy au~qy [ ijin—ijs (mnu`K) ny [ iQru—sdw itky rihx vwlw [ sohwgu—{Skt. sOBwÀX—good luck} cMgI iksmq [5[
ArQ:- hy pRBU! mYN qyry dr qy (bYTw hoieAw iek) ku`qw hW, qy mUMh AgWh vDw ky BONk irhw hW (Bwv, qyry dr qy mYN jo qyrI is&iq-swlwh kr irhw hW, ieh Awpxy srIr ƒ ivkwr-ku`iqAW qoN bcwaux leI hY, ijvyN iek ku`qw iksy prweI glI dy ku`iqAW qoN Awpxy Awp dI rwKI krn leI BONkdw hY [ iehI g`l siqugurU nwnk dyv jI ny AwKI hY:
eyqy kUkr hau bygwnw Baukw iesu qn qweI [1[rhwau[ {iblwvlu m: 1
Awpxy ies srIr-rUp Sihr dI rwKI krn leI myrw &rz ieh hY ik mYN Bly guxW ƒ jI-AwieAW AwKW qy ivkwrW ƒ mwr k`FW, idn rwq, hy pRBU! qyry crn prsW Aqy Awpxy kysW dw cOr qyry au~qy JulwvW [1[
hy pRBU! mYN qW pihly jnmW ivc BI qyrw hI syvk irhw hW, hux BI qyry dr qoN hitAw nhIN jw skdw [ qyry dr qy irhW (mnu`K dy AMdr) Afol AvsQw dI rO (cl pYNdI hY, auh rO) mYƒ BI pRwpq ho geI hY [2[
ijnHW dy m`Qy au~qy mwlk dw (ieh BgqI dw) inSwn huMdw hY, auh rx-BUmI ivc lV mrdy hn [ jo ies inSwn qoN s`Kxy hn auh (twkrw pYx qy) BWj Kw jWdy hn, (Bwv,) jo mnu`K pRBU dw Bgq bxdw hY, auh BgqI nwl sWJ pWdw hY qy pRBU aus ƒ Awpxy dr qy pRvwn kr lYNdw hY [3[
(mnu`Kw-srIr, mwno, iek in`kw ijhw koTw hY, ies) in`ky ijhy suhxy koTy ivc (idmwZ iek hor) in`kI ijhI koTVI hY, prmwqmw dy nwm dI ivcwr dI brkiq nwl ieh in`kI koTVI suhxI bxdI jWdI hY [ mYƒ kbIr ƒ myry gurU ny nwm-vsq id`qI (qy, AwKx l`gw) ieh vsq (iek in`kI koTVI ivc) sWB ky r`K lY [4[
mYN kbIr ny ieh nwm-vsq jgq dy lokW ƒ (BI vMf) id`qI, pr iksy BwgW vwly ny hwsl kIqI [ ijs iksy ny ieh nwm-AMimRq dw suAwd c`iKAw hY, auh sdw vwsqy BwgW vwlw bx igAw hY [5[4[
Sbd dw Bwv: pRBU dI is&iq-swlwh dI brkiq nwl dunIAw dy ivkwr mnu`K dy nyVy nhIN Fu`kdy [ pr ieh dwq iksy BwgW vwly ƒ gurU pwsoN imldI hY [

source: http://www.gurugranthdarpan.com/darpan2/0969.html


----------



## Astroboy

*ੴ **ਸਤਿਗੁਰ **ਪ੍ਰਸਾਦਿ **॥ *
Ik&shy;oaŉkār saṯgur parsāḏ. 
One Universal Creator God. By The Grace Of The True Guru: 

*ਹੈ **ਕੋਈ **ਰਾਮ **ਪਿਆਰੋ **ਗਾਵੈ **॥ *
Hai ko&shy;ī rām pi&shy;āro gāvai. 
Is there anyone who will sing of the Beloved Lord? 

*ਸਰਬ **ਕਲਿਆਣ **ਸੂਖ **ਸਚੁ **ਪਾਵੈ **॥ **ਰਹਾਉ **॥ *
Sarab kali&shy;āṇ sūkẖ sacẖ pāvai. Rahā&shy;o. 
Surely, this will bring all pleasures and comforts. ||Pause|| 

*ਬਨੁ **ਬਨੁ **ਖੋਜਤ **ਫਿਰਤ **ਬੈਰਾਗੀ **॥ *
Ban ban kẖojaṯ firaṯ bairāgī. 
The renunciate goes out into the woods, searching for Him. 

*ਬਿਰਲੇ **ਕਾਹੂ **ਏਕ **ਲਿਵ **ਲਾਗੀ **॥ *
Birlė kāhū ėk liv lāgī. 
But those who embrace love for the One Lord are very rare. 

*ਜਿਨਿ **ਹਰਿ **ਪਾਇਆ **ਸੇ **ਵਡਭਾਗੀ **॥੧॥ *
Jin har pā&shy;i&shy;ā sė vadbẖāgī. ||1|| 
Those who find the Lord are very fortunate and blessed. ||1|| 

*ਬ੍ਰਹਮਾਦਿਕ **ਸਨਕਾਦਿਕ **ਚਾਹੈ **॥ *
Barahmāḏik sankāḏik cẖāhai. 
The Gods like Brahma and Sanak yearn for Him; 

*ਜੋਗੀ **ਜਤੀ **ਸਿਧ **ਹਰਿ **ਆਹੈ **॥ *
Jogī jaṯī siḏẖ har āhai. 
the Yogis, celibates and Siddhas yearn for the Lord. 

*ਜਿਸਹਿ **ਪਰਾਪਤਿ **ਸੋ **ਹਰਿ **ਗੁਣ **ਗਾਹੈ **॥੨॥ *
Jisahi parāpaṯ so har guṇ gāhai. ||2|| 
One who is so blessed, sings the Glorious Praises of the Lord. ||2|| 

*ਤਾ **ਕੀ **ਸਰਣਿ **ਜਿਨ **ਬਿਸਰਤ **ਨਾਹੀ **॥ *
Ŧā kī saraṇ jin bisraṯ nāhī. 
I seek the Sanctuary of those who have not forgotten Him. 

*ਵਡਭਾਗੀ **ਹਰਿ **ਸੰਤ **ਮਿਲਾਹੀ **॥ *
vadbẖāgī har sanṯ milāhī. 
By great good fortune, one meets the Lord's Saint. 

*ਜਨਮ **ਮਰਣ **ਤਿਹ **ਮੂਲੇ **ਨਾਹੀ **॥੩॥ *
Janam maraṇ ṯih mūlė nāhī. ||3|| 
They are not subject to the cycle of birth and death. ||3|| 

*ਕਰਿ **ਕਿਰਪਾ **ਮਿਲੁ **ਪ੍ਰੀਤਮ **ਪਿਆਰੇ **॥ *
Kar kirpā mil parīṯam pi&shy;ārė. 
Show Your Mercy, and lead me to meet You, O my Darling Beloved. 

*ਬਿਨਉ **ਸੁਨਹੁ **ਪ੍ਰਭ **ਊਚ **ਅਪਾਰੇ **॥ *
Bin&shy;o sunhu parabẖ ūcẖ apārė. 
Hear my prayer, O Lofty and Infinite God; 

*ਨਾਨਕੁ **ਮਾਂਗਤੁ **ਨਾਮੁ **ਅਧਾਰੇ **॥੪॥੧॥੧੧੭॥ *
Nānak māŉgaṯ nām aḏẖārė. ||4||1||117|| 
Nanak begs for the Support of Your Name. ||4||1||117||


----------



## spnadmin

Those of  you reading this thread who are not Sikhs -- See why we love our God  the way we do?


----------



## spnadmin

This is another sava-yay by Bhagat Mathura on  Ang 1404 of Sri Guru Granth Sahib Maharaj. Marthura was one of several Hindu poets whose praise of Guru Ram Das is based on his understanding that the jyote or Divine Light of Satguru was perfectly realized by Guru Ran Das. Praise of the Guru is praise of the Sat Guru. The Bhagat Marhura teaches us how to worship and adore. God showered his blessings on all beings. On Guru Ram Das He showered the blessing of His Naam. Though meditation, praise and renunciation may gain us His blessings, it is only ithrough selfless service to the Satguru that doubt runs away, pain is eradicated, and celestial peace spontaneously wells up.


 ਜਾ ਕਉ ਮੁਨਿ ਧ੍ਯ੍ਯਾਨੁ ਧਰੈ ਫਿਰਤ ਸਗਲ ਜੁਗ ਕਬਹੁ ਕ ਕੋਊ ਪਾਵੈ ਆਤਮ ਪ੍ਰਗਾਸ ਕਉ ॥
 jaa ko mun dhhyaan dhharai firath sagal jug kabahu k kooo paavai aatham pragaas ko ||
For His Sake, the silent sages meditated and focused their consciousness, wandering all the ages through; rarely, if ever, their souls were enlightened.



ਬੇਦ ਬਾਣੀ ਸਹਿਤ ਬਿਰੰਚਿ ਜਸੁ ਗਾਵੈ ਜਾ ਕੋ ਸਿਵ ਮੁਨਿ ਗਹਿ ਨ ਤਜਾਤ ਕਬਿਲਾਸ ਕੰਉ ॥
 baedh baanee sehith biranch jas gaavai jaa ko siv mun gehi n thajaath kabilaas kano ||
In the Hymns of the Vedas, Brahma sang His Praises; for His Sake, Shiva the silent sage held his place on the Kailaash Mountain.


ਜਾ ਕੌ ਜੋਗੀ ਜਤੀ ਸਿਧ ਸਾਧਿਕ ਅਨੇਕ ਤਪ ਜਟਾ ਜੂਟ ਭੇਖ ਕੀਏ ਫਿਰਤ ਉਦਾਸ ਕਉ ॥
 jaa ka jogee jathee sidhh saadhhik anaek thap jattaa joott bhaekh keeeae firath oudhaas ko ||
For His Sake, the Yogis, celibates, Siddhas and seekers, the countless sects of fanatics with matted hair wear religious robes, wandering as detached renunciates.


ਸੁ ਤਿਨਿ ਸਤਿਗੁਰਿ ਸੁਖ ਭਾਇ ਕ੍ਰਿਪਾ ਧਾਰੀ ਜੀਅ ਨਾਮ ਕੀ ਬਡਾਈ ਦਈ ਗੁਰ ਰਾਮਦਾਸ ਕਉ ॥੫॥
 s thin sathigur sukh bhaae kirapaa dhhaaree jeea naam kee baddaaee dhee gur raamadhaas ko ||5||
 That True Guru, by the Pleasure of His Will, showered His Mercy upon all beings, and blessed Guru Raam Daas with the Glorious Greatness of the Naam. ||5||


ਨਾਮੁ ਨਿਧਾਨੁ ਧਿਆਨ ਅੰਤਰਗਤਿ ਤੇਜ ਪੁੰਜ ਤਿਹੁ ਲੋਗ ਪ੍ਰਗਾਸੇ ॥
 naam nidhhaan dhhiaan antharagath thaej punj thihu log pragaasae ||
He focuses His Meditation deep within; the Embodiment of Light, He illuminates the three worlds.


ਦੇਖਤ ਦਰਸੁ ਭਟਕਿ ਭ੍ਰਮੁ ਭਜਤ ਦੁਖ ਪਰਹਰਿ ਸੁਖ ਸਹਜ ਬਿਗਾਸੇ ॥
 dhaekhath dharas bhattak bhram bhajath dhukh parehar sukh sehaj bigaasae ||
Gazing upon the Blessed Vision of His Darshan, doubt runs away, pain is eradicated, and celestial peace spontaneously wells up.


ਸੇਵਕ ਸਿਖ ਸਦਾ ਅਤਿ ਲੁਭਿਤ ਅਲਿ ਸਮੂਹ ਜਿਉ ਕੁਸਮ ਸੁਬਾਸੇ ॥
 saevak sikh sadhaa ath lubhith al samooh jio kusam subaasae ||
The selfless servants and Sikhs are always totally captivated by it, like bumble bees lured by the fragrance of the flower.


ਬਿਦ੍ਯ੍ਯਮਾਨ ਗੁਰਿ ਆਪਿ ਥਪ੍ਯ੍ਯਉ ਥਿਰੁ ਸਾਚਉ ਤਖਤੁ ਗੁਰੂ ਰਾਮਦਾਸੈ ॥੬॥
 bidhyamaan gur aap thhapyo thhir saacho thakhath guroo raamadhaasai ||6||
The Guru Himself established the Eternal Throne of Truth, in Guru Raam Daas. ||6||​


----------



## Sardara123

English Translation (source:SikhiToTheMax)

Bihaagraa, Fifth Mehl, Chhant:
Listen to my prayer, O my Lord and Master.
I am filled with millions of sins, but still, I am Your slave.
O Destroyer of pain, Bestower of Mercy, Fascinating Lord, Destroyer of sorrow and strife,
I have come to Your Sanctuary; please preserve my honor. You are all-pervading, O Immaculate Lord.
He hears and beholds all; God is with us, the nearest of the near.
O Lord and Master, hear Nanak's prayer; please save the servants of Your household. ||1||
You are eternal and all-powerful; I am a mere beggar, Lord.
I am intoxicated with the love of Maya - save me, Lord!
Bound down by greed, emotional attachment and corruption, I have made so many mistakes.
The creator is both attached and detached from entanglements; one obtains the fruits of his own actions.
Show kindness to me, O Purifier of sinners; I am so tired of wandering through reincarnation.
Prays Nanak, I am the slave of the Lord; God is the Support of my soul, and my breath of life. ||2||
You are great and all-powerful; my understanding is so inadequate, O Lord.
You cherish even the ungrateful ones; Your Glance of Grace is perfect, Lord.
Your wisdom is unfathomable, O Infinite Creator. I am lowly, and I know nothing.
Forsaking the jewel, I have saved the shell; I am a lowly, ignorant beast.
I have kept that which forsakes me, and is very fickle, continually committing sins, again and again.
Nanak seeks Your Sanctuary, Almighty Lord and Master; please, preserve my honor. ||3||
I was separated from Him, and now, He has united me with Himself.
In the Saadh Sangat, the Company of the Holy, I sing the Glorious Praises of the Lord.
Singing the Praises of the Lord of the Universe, the ever-sublime blissful Lord is revealed to me.
My bed is adorned with God; my God has made me His own.
Abandoning anxiety, I have become carefree, and I shall not suffer in pain any longer.
Nanak lives by beholding the Blessed Vision of His Darshan, singing the Glorious Praises of the Lord of the Universe, the ocean of excellence. ||4||5||8||
sourcs: SikhiToTheMax

Guru Shabad:
ibhwgVw mhlw 5 CMq ]
sunhu bynµqIAw suAwmI myry rwm ]
koit ApRwD Bry BI qyry cyry rwm ]
duK hrn ikrpw krn mohn kil klysh BMjnw ]
srin qyrI riK lyhu myrI srb mY inrMjnw ]
sunq pyKq sMig sB kY pRB nyrhU qy nyry ]
Ardwis nwnk suin suAwmI riK lyhu Gr ky cyry ]1]
qU smrQu sdw hm dIn ByKwrI rwm ]
mwieAw moih mgnu kiF lyhu murwrI rwm ]
loiB moih ibkwir bwiDE Aink doK kmwvny ]
Ailpq bMDn rhq krqw kIAw Apnw pwvny ]
kir AnugRhu piqq pwvn bhu join BRmqy hwrI ]
ibnvMiq nwnk dwsu hir kw pRB jIA pRwn ADwrI ]2]
qU smrQu vfw myrI miq QorI rwm ]
pwlih AikrqGnw pUrn idRsit qyrI rwm ]
AgwiD boiD Apwr krqy moih nIcu kCU n jwnw ]
rqnu iqAwig sMgRhn kaufI psU nIcu ieAwnw ]
iqAwig clqI mhw cMcil doK kir kir jorI ]
nwnk srin smrQ suAwmI pYj rwKhu morI ]3]
jw qy vICuiVAw iqin Awip imlwieAw rwm ]
swDU sMgmy hir gux gwieAw rwm ]
gux gwie goivd sdw nIky kilAwx mY prgt Bey ]
syjw suhwvI sMig pRB kY Awpxy pRB kir ley ]
Coif icMq AicMq hoey bhuiV dUKu n pwieAw ]
nwnk drsnu pyiK jIvy goivMd gux iniD gwieAw ]4]5]8]


----------



## Astroboy

Aad Ji,

There is one last part of the Bhagat Mathura's bani which is stanza No. 7 - this completes the verse. Consider this as continuation from your last post :-

*Page 1405*
ਤਾਰਯ੍ਯ੍ਉ ਸੰਸਾਰੁ ਮਾਯਾ ਮਦ ਮੋਿਹਤ ਅੰਿਮਰ੍ਤ ਨਾਮੁ ਦੀਅਉ ਸਮਰਥੁ ॥
तायर्उ संसारु माया मद मोिहत अिमर्त नामु दीअउ समरथु ॥
taar-ya-o sansaar maa-yaa mad mohit amrit naam dee-a-o samrath.
The Universe is intoxicated with the wine of Maya, but it has been saved; the All-powerful
Guru has blessed it with the Ambrosial Nectar of the Naam.
ਫੁਿਨ ਕੀਰਿਤਵੰਤ ਸਦਾ ਸੁਖ ਸੰਪਿਤ ਿਰਿਧ ਅਰੁ ਿਸਿਧ ਨ ਛੋਡਇ ਸਥੁ ॥
फुिन कीरितवंत सदा सुख स्मपित िरिध अरु िसिध न छोडइ सथु ॥
fun keertivant sadaa sukh sampat riDh ar siDh na chhod-ay sath.
And, the Praiseworthy Guru is blessed with eternal peace, wealth and prosperity; the​supernatural spiritual powers of the Siddhis never leave him.
ਦਾਿਨ ਬਡੌ ਅਿਤਵੰਤੁ ਮਹਾਬਿਲ ਸੇਵਿਕ ਦਾਿਸ ਕਿਹਓ ਇਹੁ ਤਥੁ ॥
दािन बडौ अितवंतु महाबिल सेविक दािस किहओ इहु तथु ॥
daan badou ativant mahaabal sayvak daas kahi-o ih tath.
His Gifts are vast and great; His awesome Power is supreme. Your humble servant and
slave speaks this truth.
ਤਾਿਹ ਕਹਾ ਪਰਵਾਹ ਕਾਹੂ ਕੀ ਜਾ ਕੈ ਬਸੀਿਸ ਧਿਰਓ ਗੁਿਰ ਹਥੁ ॥੭॥੪੯॥
तािह कहा परवाह काहू की जा कै बसीिस धिरओ गुिर हथु ॥७॥४९॥
taahi kahaa parvaah kaahoo kee jaa kai basees Dhari-o gur hath. ||7||49||
One, upon whose head the Guru has placed His Hand - with whom should he be​
concerned? ||7||49||


----------



## spnadmin

NamJap

Last night when I was looking the shabad over it looked too short. I couldn't figure it out. Now I now why. Thanks for adding the final lines.

As to your question. We should not  be concerned. Everything ends the way it should end, and starts all over again.


----------



## Sardara123

Attuning to Guru Ji:

English Translation(source: SikhiToTheMax): 
Raag Goojaree, Vaar, Fifth Mehl:
One Universal Creator God. By The Grace Of The True Guru:
Shalok, Fifth Mehl:
Deep within yourself, worship the Guru in adoration, and with your tongue, chant the Guru's Name.
Let your eyes behold the True Guru, and let your ears hear the Guru's Name.
Attuned to the True Guru, you shall receive a place of honor in the Court of the Lord.
Says Nanak, this treasure is bestowed on those who are blessed with His Mercy.
In the midst of the world, they are known as the most pious - they are rare indeed. ||1||
source:  SikhiToTheMax

Punjabi Translation(source: GuruGranthDarpan):
ਅਰਥ: ਜੇ ਆਪਣੇ ਗੁਰੂ (ਦੇ ਪਿਆਰ) ਵਿਚ ਰੰਗੇ ਜਾਈਏ ਤਾਂ (ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਦੀ) ਹਜ਼ੂਰੀ ਵਿਚ ਥਾਂ ਮਿਲਦਾ ਹੈ। ਮਨ ਵਿਚ ਗੁਰੂ ਨੂੰ ਯਾਦ ਕਰਨਾ, ਜੀਭ ਨਾਲ ਗੁਰੂ ਦਾ ਨਾਮ ਜਪਣਾ, ਅੱਖਾਂ ਨਾਲ ਗੁਰੂ ਨੂੰ ਵੇਖਣਾ, ਕੰਨਾਂ ਨਾਲ ਗੁਰੂ ਦਾ ਨਾਮ ਸੁਣਨਾ-ਇਹ ਦਾਤਿ, ਆਖ, ਹੇ ਨਾਨਕ! ਉਸ ਮਨੁੱਖ ਨੂੰ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਦੇਂਦਾ ਹੈ ਜਿਸ ਉਤੇ ਮੇਹਰ ਕਰਦਾ ਹੈ, ਅਜੇਹੇ ਬੰਦੇ ਜਗਤ ਵਿਚ ਸ੍ਰੇਸ਼ਟ ਅਖਵਾਉਂਦੇ ਹਨ, (ਪਰ ਅਜੇਹੇ ਹੁੰਦੇ) ਕੋਈ ਵਿਰਲੇ ਵਿਰਲੇ ਹਨ।੧।
source: http://www.gurugranthdarpan.com/darpan2/0517.html


Guru Shabad:
rwgu gUjrI vwr mhlw 5
<> siqgur pRswid ]
sloku mÚ 5 ]
AMqir guru AwrwDxw ijhvw jip gur nwau ]
nyqRI siqguru pyKxw sRvxI sunxw gur nwau ]
siqgur syqI riqAw drgh pweIAY Twau ]
khu nwnk ikrpw kry ijs no eyh vQu dyie ]
jg mih auqm kwFIAih ivrly kyeI kyie ]1]


----------



## spnadmin

Sardar123 

I was thinking the same thing while doing some gurbani homework that was giving me a lot of trouble. Couldn't get it. :wink:These lines tell a lot about worship of Guruji. They fit. Thanks  and thanks and thanks.


----------



## spnadmin

This shabad by Guru Naanak Dev on Ang 802 contains a lot to think about. It is worth it to look at the second line,  "understand and contemplate the Word of the Shabad." Think about these lines, contemplate them, and then go back and consider what Guruji is telling us in all of these lines taken together. 
*ਅਮਾਵਸਿਆ ਚੰਦੁ ਗੁਪਤੁ ਗੈਣਾਰਿ ॥*
amaavasiaa chandh gupath gainaar ||
Amaavas - The Night of the New Moon: The moon is hidden in the sky.


* ਬੂਝਹੁ ਗਿਆਨੀ ਸਬਦੁ ਬੀਚਾਰਿ ॥*
 boojhahu giaanee sabadh beechaar ||
O wise one, understand and contemplate the Word of the Shabad.

*
ਸਸੀਅਰੁ ਗਗਨਿ ਜੋਤਿ ਤਿਹੁ ਲੋਈ ॥*
 saseear gagan joth thihu loee ||
The moon in the sky illuminates the three worlds.

*
ਕਰਿ ਕਰਿ ਵੇਖੈ ਕਰਤਾ ਸੋਈ ॥*
 kar kar vaekhai karathaa soee ||
Creating the creation, the Creator beholds it.


* ਗੁਰ ਤੇ ਦੀਸੈ ਸੋ ਤਿਸ ਹੀ ਮਾਹਿ ॥*
 gur thae dheesai so this hee maahi ||
One who sees, through the Guru, merges into Him.

*
ਮਨਮੁਖਿ ਭੂਲੇ ਆਵਹਿ ਜਾਹਿ ॥੧੯॥*
 manamukh bhoolae aavehi jaahi ||19||
The self-willed manmukhs are deluded, coming and going in reincarnation. ||19||

*
ਘਰੁ ਦਰੁ ਥਾਪਿ ਥਿਰੁ ਥਾਨਿ ਸੁਹਾਵੈ ॥*
 ghar dhar thhaap thhir thhaan suhaavai ||
One who establishes his home within his own heart, obtains the most beautiful, permanent place.


* ਆਪੁ ਪਛਾਣੈ ਜਾ ਸਤਿਗੁਰੁ ਪਾਵੈ ॥*
 aap pashhaanai jaa sathigur paavai ||
One comes to understand his own self, when he finds the True Guru.

*
ਜਹ ਆਸਾ ਤਹ ਬਿਨਸਿ ਬਿਨਾਸਾ ॥*
 jeh aasaa theh binas binaasaa ||
Wherever there is hope, there is destruction and desolation.

*
ਫੂਟੈ ਖਪਰੁ ਦੁਬਿਧਾ ਮਨਸਾ ॥*
 foottai khapar dhubidhhaa manasaa ||
The bowl of duality and selfishness breaks.

*
ਮਮਤਾ ਜਾਲ ਤੇ ਰਹੈ ਉਦਾਸਾ ॥ਪ੍ਰਣਵਤਿ ਨਾਨਕ ਹਮ ਤਾ ਕੇ ਦਾਸਾ ॥੨੦॥੧॥*
 mamathaa jaal thae rehai oudhaasaa || pranavath naanak ham thaa kae dhaasaa ||20||1||
Prays Nanak, I am the slave of that one, who remains detached amidst the traps of attachment. ||20||1||​


----------



## spnadmin

At night, separated from her beloved, the songbird cannot sleep, and bows to Him and touches the Beloved's feet when morning breaks. He is her Companion and her Support. Without Him there is only hunger and thirst.  Just as the lotus cannot bloom without the sun, or the fish cannot live without water where it finds peace, and the songbird cannot quench its thirst without raindrops from the heavens, so do we die a little at a time when separated from the Husband-Lord _Who lives in His Own country. _We long to bow, to touch His feet, to enshrine Him in the heart. ​*

ੴ ਸਤਿਗੁਰ ਪ੍ਰਸਾਦਿ ॥ 
 ik oankaar sathigur prasaadh ||
One Universal Creator God. By The Grace Of The True Guru:

 
  ਚਕਵੀ ਨੈਨ ਨਂ​*ੀਦ ਨਹਿ ਚਾਹੈ ਬਿਨੁ ਪਿਰ ਨਂ​*ੀਦ ਨ ਪਾਈ ॥ 
 chakavee nain nanaeedh nehi chaahai bin pir nanaeedh n paaee ||
The chakvi bird does not long for sleepy eyes; without her beloved, she does not sleep.


 ਸੂਰੁ ਚਰ੍ਹੈ ਪ੍ਰਿਉ ਦੇਖੈ ਨੈਨੀ ਨਿਵਿ ਨਿਵਿ ਲਾਗੈ ਪਾਂਈ ॥੧॥ 
 soor charhai prio dhaekhai nainee niv niv laagai paanee ||1||
When the sun rises, she sees her beloved with her eyes; she bows and touches his feet. ||1||


 ਪਿਰ ਭਾਵੈ ਪ੍ਰੇਮੁ ਸਖਾਈ ॥ 
 pir bhaavai praem sakhaaee ||
The Love of my Beloved is pleasing; it is my Companion and Support.


 ਤਿਸੁ ਬਿਨੁ ਘੜੀ ਨਹੀ ਜਗਿ ਜੀਵਾ ਐਸੀ ਪਿਆਸ ਤਿਸਾਈ ॥੧॥ ਰਹਾਉ ॥ 
 this bin gharree nehee jag jeevaa aisee piaas thisaaee ||1|| rehaao ||
Without Him, I cannot live in this world even for an instant; such is my hunger and thirst. ||1||Pause||


 ਸਰਵਰਿ ਕਮਲੁ ਕਿਰਣਿ ਆਕਾਸੀ ਬਿਗਸੈ ਸਹਜਿ ਸੁਭਾਈ ॥ 
 saravar kamal kiran aakaasee bigasai sehaj subhaaee ||
The lotus in the pool blossoms forth intuitively and naturally, with the rays of the sun in the sky.


 ਪ੍ਰੀਤਮ ਪ੍ਰੀਤਿ ਬਨੀ ਅਭ ਐਸੀ ਜੋਤੀ ਜੋਤਿ ਮਿਲਾਈ ॥੨॥ 
 preetham preeth banee abh aisee jothee joth milaaee ||2||
Such is the love for my Beloved which imbues me; my light has merged into the Light. ||2||


 ਚਾਤ੍ਰਿਕੁ ਜਲ ਬਿਨੁ ਪ੍ਰਿਉ ਪ੍ਰਿਉ ਟੇਰੈ ਬਿਲਪ ਕਰੈ ਬਿਲਲਾਈ ॥ 
 chaathrik jal bin prio prio ttaerai bilap karai bilalaaee ||
Without water, the rainbird cries out, ""Pri-o! Pri-o! - Beloved! Beloved!"" It cries and wails and laments.


  ਘਨਹਰ ਘੋਰ ਦਸੌ ਦਿਸਿ ਬਰਸੈ ਬਿਨੁ ਜਲ ਪਿਆਸ ਨ ਜਾਈ ॥੩॥ 
 ghanehar ghor dhasa dhis barasai bin jal piaas n jaaee ||3||
The thundering clouds rain down in the ten directions; its thirst is not quenched until it catches the rain-drop in its mouth. ||3||


 ਮੀਨ ਨਿਵਾਸ ਉਪਜੈ ਜਲ ਹੀ ਤੇ ਸੁਖ ਦੁਖ ਪੁਰਬਿ ਕਮਾਈ ॥ 
 meen nivaas oupajai jal hee thae sukh dhukh purab kamaaee ||
The fish lives in water, from which it was born. It finds peace and pleasure according to its past actions.


  ਖਿਨੁ ਤਿਲੁ ਰਹਿ ਨ ਸਕੈ ਪਲੁ ਜਲ ਬਿਨੁ ਮਰਨੁ ਜੀਵਨੁ ਤਿਸੁ ਤਾਂਈ ॥੪॥ 
 khin thil rehi n sakai pal jal bin maran jeevan this thaanee ||4||
It cannot survive without water for a moment, even for an instant. Life and death depend on it. ||4||


 ਧਨ ਵਾਂਢੀ ਪਿਰੁ ਦੇਸ ਨਿਵਾਸੀ ਸਚੇ ਗੁਰ ਪਹਿ ਸਬਦੁ ਪਠਾੲ​*ਂ​*ੀ ॥ 
 dhhan vaandtee pir dhaes nivaasee sachae gur pehi sabadh pathaaeanaee ||
The soul-bride is separated from her Husband Lord, who lives in His Own Country. He sends the Shabad, His Word, through the True Guru.


 ਗੁਣ ਸੰਗ੍ਰਹਿ ਪ੍ਰਭੁ ਰਿਦੈ ਨਿਵਾਸੀ ਭਗਤਿ ਰਤੀ ਹਰਖਾਈ ॥੫॥ 
 gun sangrehi prabh ridhai nivaasee bhagath rathee harakhaaee ||5||
She gathers virtues, and enshrines God within her heart. Imbued with devotion, she is happy.


 ਪ੍ਰਿਉ ਪ੍ਰਿਉ ਕਰੈ ਸਭੈ ਹੈ ਜੇਤੀ ਗੁਰ ਭਾਵੈ ਪ੍ਰਿਉ ਪਾੲ​*ਂ​*ੀ ॥ 
 prio prio karai sabhai hai jaethee gur bhaavai prio paaeanaee ||
Everyone cries out, ""Beloved! Beloved!"" But she alone finds her Beloved, who is pleasing to the Guru.* ||5||

Guru Nanak Dev
Ang 1273
​


----------



## spnadmin

By Bhagat Gayand in the Savayay in praise of Guru Ram Dass - on ang 1400. How to worship and adore Him. 
*
ਝੋਲਨਾ ॥ 
jholanaa ||
Jholnaa:


 ਗੁਰੂ ਗੁਰੁ ਗੁਰੂ ਗੁਰੁ ਗੁਰੂ ਜਪੁ ਪ੍ਰਾਨੀਅਹੁ ॥ 
guroo gur guroo gur guroo jap praaneeahu ||
Chant Guru, Guru, Guru, Guru, Guru, O mortal beings.
ਸਬਦੁ ਹਰਿ ਹਰਿ ਜਪੈ ਨਾਮੁ ਨਵ ਨਿਧਿ ਅਪੈ ਰਸਨਿ ਅਹਿਨਿਸਿ ਰਸੈ ਸਤਿ ਕਰਿ ਜਾਨੀਅਹੁ ॥ 
sabadh har har japai naam nav nidhh apai rasan ahinis rasai sath kar jaaneeahu ||
Chant the Shabad, the Word of the Lord, Har, Har; the Naam, the Name of the Lord, brings the nine treasures. With your tongue, taste it, day and night, and know it as true.


 ਫੁਨਿ ਪ੍ਰੇਮ ਰੰਗ ਪਾਈਐ ਗੁਰਮੁਖਹਿ ਧਿਆਈਐ ਅੰਨ ਮਾਰਗ ਤਜਹੁ ਭਜਹੁ ਹਰਿ ਗ੍ਯ੍ਯਾਨੀਅਹੁ ॥ 
fun praem rang paaeeai guramukhehi dhhiaaeeai ann maarag thajahu bhajahu har gyaaneeahu ||
Then, you shall obtain His Love and Affection; become Gurmukh, and meditate on Him. Give up all other ways; vibrate and meditate on Him, O spiritual people.

ਬਚਨ ਗੁਰ ਰਿਦਿ ਧਰਹੁ ਪੰਚ ਭੂ ਬਸਿ ਕਰਹੁ ਜਨਮੁ ਕੁਲ ਉਧਰਹੁ ਦ੍ਵਾਰਿ ਹਰਿ ਮਾਨੀਅਹੁ ॥  
bachan gur ridh dhharahu panch bhoo bas karahu janam kul oudhharahu dhvaar har maaneeahu ||
Enshrine the Word of the Guru's Teachings within your heart, and overpower the five passions. Your life, and your generations, shall be saved, and you shall be honored at the Lord's Door.



 ਜਉ ਤ ਸਭ ਸੁਖ ਇਤ ਉਤ ਤੁਮ ਬੰਛਵਹੁ ਗੁਰੂ ਗੁਰੁ ਗੁਰੂ ਗੁਰੁ ਗੁਰੂ ਜਪੁ ਪ੍ਰਾਨੀਅਹੁ ॥੧॥੧੩॥ 
jo th sabh sukh eith outh thum banshhavahu guroo gur guroo gur guroo jap praaneeahu ||1||13||
If you desire all the peace and comforts of this world and the next, then chant Guru, Guru, Guru, Guru, Guru, O mortal beings. ||1||13||

ਗੁਰੂ ਗੁਰੁ ਗੁਰੂ ਗੁਰੁ ਗੁਰੂ ਜਪਿ ਸਤਿ ਕਰਿ ॥ 
guroo gur guroo gur guroo jap sath kar ||
Chant Guru, Guru, Guru, Guru, Guru, and know Him as true.



ਅਗਮ ਗੁਨ ਜਾਨੁ ਨਿਧਾਨੁ ਹਰਿ ਮਨਿ ਧਰਹੁ ਧ੍ਯ੍ਯਾਨੁ ਅਹਿਨਿਸਿ ਕਰਹੁ ਬਚਨ ਗੁਰ ਰਿਦੈ ਧਰਿ ॥ 
agam gun jaan nidhhaan har man dhharahu dhhyaan ahinis karahu bachan gur ridhai dhhar ||
Know that the Lord is the Treasure of Excellence. Enshrine Him in your mind,and meditate on Him. Enshrine the Word of the Guru's Teachings within your heart.

ਫੁਨਿ ਗੁਰੂ ਜਲ ਬਿਮਲ ਅਥਾਹ ਮਜਨੁ ਕਰਹੁ ਸੰਤ ਗੁਰਸਿਖ ਤਰਹੁ ਨਾਮ ਸਚ ਰੰਗ ਸਰਿ ॥  
fun guroo jal bimal athhaah majan karahu santh gurasikh tharahu naam sach rang sar ||
Then, cleanse yourself in the Immaculate and Unfathomable Water of the Guru; O Gursikhs and Saints, cross over the Ocean of Love of the True Name.


 ਸਦਾ ਨਿਰਵੈਰੁ ਨਿਰੰਕਾਰੁ ਨਿਰਭਉ ਜਪੈ ਪ੍ਰੇਮ ਗੁਰ ਸਬਦ ਰਸਿ ਕਰਤ ਦ੍ਰਿੜੁ ਭਗਤਿ ਹਰਿ ॥ 
sadhaa niravair nirankaar nirabho japai praem gur sabadh ras karath dhrirr bhagath har ||
Meditate lovingly forever on the Lord, free of hate and vengeance, Formless and Fearless; lovingly savor the Word of the Guru's Shabad, and implant devotional worship of the Lord deep within.


**ਮੁਗਧ ਮਨ ਭ੍ਰਮੁ ਤਜਹੁ ਨਾਮੁ ਗੁਰਮੁਖਿ ਭਜਹੁ ਗੁਰੂ ਗੁਰੁ ਗੁਰੂ ਗੁਰੁ ਗੁਰੂ ਜਪੁ ਸਤਿ ਕਰਿ ॥੨॥੧੪॥ *
* mugadhh man bhram thajahu naam guramukh bhajahu guroo gur guroo gur guroo jap sath kar ||2||14||
O foolish mind, give up your doubts; as Gurmukh, vibrate and meditate on the Naam. Chant Guru, Guru, Guru, Guru, Guru, and know Him as true. ||2||14||*


----------



## AmbarDhara

​With pure Love and true affection, remember Him and only Him.​
Nanak Bani Nirankaar Paarbrahm Parmesar
Waho Waho Bani Nirankaar Hai Tis Jevad Avar Na Koi
ANG 112
SGGS JI
SATGURU PRASAAD​ 
ਵੇਪਰਵਾਹੁ ਸਚੁ ਮੇਰਾ ਪਿਆਰਾ ॥ 
vaeparavaahu sach maeraa piaaraa ||
The True Carefree Lord is my Beloved.


ਕਿਲਵਿਖ ਅਵਗਣ ਕਾਟਣਹਾਰਾ ॥ 
kilavikh avagan kaattanehaaraa ||
He cuts out our sinful mistakes and evil actions;


ਪ੍ਰੇਮ ਪ੍ਰੀਤਿ ਸਦਾ ਧਿਆਈਐ ਭੈ ਭਾਇ ਭਗਤਿ ਦ੍ਰਿੜਾਵਣਿਆ ॥੪॥ 
praem preeth sadhaa dhhiaaeeai bhai bhaae bhagath dhrirraavaniaa ||4||
with love and affection, meditate forever on Him. He implants the Fear of God and loving devotional worship within us. ||4||​ 
Gurbani eis jag meh chaanan
Gurbani har alakh lakhiayaa
Gurbani Gavo Bhaee
charan kamal parabh kay nit Dhi-aava-o​


----------



## spnadmin

Why meditate? Why "jap?" Guruji gives us many reasons: no obstacles will block our way, the messenger of death runs away, pain will vanish, the Lotus Feet of Waheguru will dwell in our hearts, the eye of death will not see us and demons and ghosts will not touch us. Attachment and pride will no longer bind us, and we will not return. Guruji tells us that anytime is a good time to meditate and remember His Name. Anyone can do this. And when we do His mercy will shower upon us. ​*
ਭੈਰਉ ਮਹਲਾ ੫ ॥
bhairo mehalaa 5 ||
Bhairao, Fifth Mehl:


 ਨਾਮੁ ਲੈਤ ਕਿਛੁ ਬਿਘਨੁ ਨ ਲਾਗੈ ॥
naam laith kishh bighan n laagai ||
Repeating the Naam, the Name of the Lord, no obstacles block the way.


 ਨਾਮੁ ਸੁਣਤ ਜਮੁ ਦੂਰਹੁ ਭਾਗੈ ॥
naam sunath jam dhoorahu bhaagai ||
Listening to the Naam, the Messenger of Death runs far away.


ਨਾਮੁ ਲੈਤ ਸਭ ਦੂਖਹ ਨਾਸੁ ॥
naam laith sabh dhookheh naas ||
Repeating the Naam, all pains vanish.


 ਨਾਮੁ ਜਪਤ ਹਰਿ ਚਰਣ ਨਿਵਾਸੁ ॥੧॥
naam japath har charan nivaas ||1||
Chanting the Naam, the Lord's Lotus Feet dwell within. ||1||



 ਨਿਰਬਿਘਨ ਭਗਤਿ ਭਜੁ ਹਰਿ ਹਰਿ ਨਾਉ ॥
nirabighan bhagath bhaj har har naao ||
Meditating, vibrating the Name of the Lord, Har, Har, is unobstructed devotional worship.



ਰਸਕਿ ਰਸਕਿ ਹਰਿ ਕੇ ਗੁਣ ਗਾਉ ॥੧॥ ਰਹਾਉ ॥
rasak rasak har kae gun gaao ||1|| rehaao ||
Sing the Glorious Praises of the Lord with loving affection and energy. ||1||Pause||


 ਹਰਿ ਸਿਮਰਤ ਕਿਛੁ ਚਾਖੁ ਨ ਜੋਹੈ ॥
har simarath kishh chaakh n johai ||
Meditating in remembrance on the Lord, the Eye of Death cannot see you.


 ਹਰਿ ਸਿਮਰਤ ਦੈਤ ਦੇਉ ਨ ਪੋਹੈ ॥
har simarath dhaith dhaeo n pohai ||
Meditating in remembrance on the Lord, demons and ghosts shall not touch you.


ਹਰਿ ਸਿਮਰਤ ਮੋਹੁ ਮਾਨੁ ਨ ਬਧੈ ॥
har simarath mohu maan n badhhai ||
Meditating in remembrance on the Lord, attachment and pride shall not bind you.


ਹਰਿ ਸਿਮਰਤ ਗਰਭ ਜੋਨਿ ਨ ਰੁਧੈ ॥੨॥
har simarath garabh jon n rudhhai ||2||
Meditating in remembrance on the Lord, you shall not be consigned to the womb of reincarnation. ||2||



** ਹਰਿ ਸਿਮਰਨ ਕੀ ਸਗਲੀ ਬੇਲਾ ॥*​* har simaran kee sagalee baelaa ||
Any time is a good time to meditate in remembrance on the Lord.


ਹਰਿ ਸਿਮਰਨੁ ਬਹੁ ਮਾਹਿ ਇਕੇਲਾ ॥
har simaran bahu maahi eikaelaa ||
Among the masses, only a few meditate in remembrance on the Lord.


ਜਾਤਿ ਅਜਾਤਿ ਜਪੈ ਜਨੁ ਕੋਇ ॥
jaath ajaath japai jan koe ||
Social class or no social class, anyone may meditate on the Lord.



ਜੋ ਜਾਪੈ ਤਿਸ ਕੀ ਗਤਿ ਹੋਇ ॥੩॥
jo jaapai this kee gath hoe ||3||
Whoever meditates on Him is emancipated. ||3||


 ਹਰਿ ਕਾ ਨਾਮੁ ਜਪੀਐ ਸਾਧਸੰਗਿ ॥
har kaa naam japeeai saadhhasang ||
Chant the Name of the Lord in the Saadh Sangat, the Company of the Holy.


 ਹਰਿ ਕੇ ਨਾਮ ਕਾ ਪੂਰਨ ਰੰਗੁ ॥
har kae naam kaa pooran rang ||
Perfect is the Love of the Lord's Name.



ਨਾਨਕ ਕਉ ਪ੍ਰਭ ਕਿਰਪਾ ਧਾਰਿ ॥
naanak ko prabh kirapaa dhhaar ||
O God, shower Your Mercy on Nanak,


ਸਾਸਿ ਸਾਸਿ ਹਰਿ ਦੇਹੁ ਚਿਤਾਰਿ ॥੪॥੩੬॥੪੯॥
saas saas har dhaehu chithaar ||4||36||49||
that he may think of you with each and every breath. ||4||36||49||

* Guru Arjan Dev 
Ang 1150​


----------



## spnadmin

No matter how deficient we are, no matter what our sins. We are His. He is ours. There is a place for us. We can still contemplate Him.

ਜੇਹੀ ਸੁਰਤਿ ਤੇਹਾ ਤਿਨ ਰਾਹੁ ॥ 
jaehee surath thaehaa thin raahu ||
As is their awareness, so is their way.

 ਲੇਖਾ ਇਕੋ ਆਵਹੁ ਜਾਹੁ ॥੧॥ 
laekhaa eiko aavahu jaahu ||1||
According to the account of our actions, we come and go in reincarnation. ||1||
 

 ਕਾਹੇ ਜੀਅ ਕਰਹਿ ਚਤੁਰਾਈ ॥ 
kaahae jeea karehi chathuraaee ||
Why, O soul, do you try such clever tricks?
 

 ਲੇਵੈ ਦੇਵੈ ਢਿਲ ਨ ਪਾਈ ॥੧॥ ਰਹਾਉ ॥ 
laevai dhaevai dtil n paaee ||1|| rehaao ||
Taking away and giving back, God does not delay. ||1||Pause||
 

 ਤੇਰੇ ਜੀਅ ਜੀਆ ਕਾ ਤੋਹਿ ॥ 
thaerae jeea jeeaa kaa thohi ||
All beings belong to You; all beings are Yours. O Lord and Master,
 

 ਕਿਤ ਕਉ ਸਾਹਿਬ ਆਵਹਿ ਰੋਹਿ ॥ 
kith ko saahib aavehi rohi ||
how can You become angry with them?
 

 ਜੇ ਤੂ ਸਾਹਿਬ ਆਵਹਿ ਰੋਹਿ ॥ 
jae thoo saahib aavehi rohi ||
Even if You, O Lord and Master, become angry with them,
 

 ਤੂ ਓਨਾ ਕਾ ਤੇਰੇ ਓਹਿ ॥੨॥ 
thoo ounaa kaa thaerae ouhi ||2||
still, You are theirs, and they are Yours. ||2||
 

 ਅਸੀ ਬੋਲਵਿਗਾੜ ਵਿਗਾੜਹ ਬੋਲ ॥ 
asee bolavigaarr vigaarreh bol ||
We are foul-mouthed; we spoil everything with our foul words.

 ਤੂ ਨਦਰੀ ਅੰਦਰਿ ਤੋਲਹਿ ਤੋਲ ॥ 
thoo nadharee andhar tholehi thol ||
You weigh us in the balance of Your Glance of Grace.
 

 ਜਹ ਕਰਣੀ ਤਹ ਪੂਰੀ ਮਤਿ ॥ 
jeh karanee theh pooree math ||
When one's actions are right, the understanding is perfect.
 

 ਕਰਣੀ ਬਾਝਹੁ ਘਟੇ ਘਟਿ ॥੩॥ 
karanee baajhahu ghattae ghatt ||3||
Without good deeds, it becomes more and more deficient. ||3||

 

 ਪ੍ਰਣਵਤਿ ਨਾਨਕ ਗਿਆਨੀ ਕੈਸਾ ਹੋਇ ॥ 
pranavath naanak giaanee kaisaa hoe ||
Prays Nanak, what is the nature of the spiritual people?
 

 ਆਪੁ ਪਛਾਣੈ ਬੂਝੈ ਸੋਇ ॥ 
aap pashhaanai boojhai soe ||
They are self-realized; they understand God.

 

 ਗੁਰ ਪਰਸਾਦਿ ਕਰੇ ਬੀਚਾਰੁ ॥ 
gur parasaadh karae beechaar ||
By Guru's Grace, they contemplate Him;
 

 ਸੋ ਗਿਆਨੀ ਦਰਗਹ ਪਰਵਾਣੁ ॥੪॥੩੦॥ 
so giaanee dharageh paravaan ||4||30||
such spiritual people are honored in His Court. ||4||30||

Guru Naanak,
Ang 24
Sriraag


----------



## AmbarDhara

Guru is Great.​ 
Nanak Bani Nirankaar Paarbrahm Parmesar
Waho Waho Bani Nirankaar Hai Tis Jevad Avar Na Koi
ANG 685/686
SGGS JI
SATGURU PRASAAD​ 
ਗੁਰੁ ਸਾਗਰੁ ਰਤਨੀ ਭਰਪੂਰੇ ॥ 
gur saagar rathanee bharapoorae ||
The Guru is the ocean, filled with pearls.​ 

ਅੰਮ੍ਰਿਤੁ ਸੰਤ ਚੁਗਹਿ ਨਹੀ ਦੂਰੇ ॥ 
anmrith santh chugehi nehee dhoorae ||
The Saints gather in the Ambrosial Nectar; they do not go far away from there.​ 

ਹਰਿ ਰਸੁ ਚੋਗ ਚੁਗਹਿ ਪ੍ਰਭ ਭਾਵੈ ॥ 
har ras chog chugehi prabh bhaavai ||
They taste the subtle essence of the Lord; they are loved by God.​ 

ਸਰਵਰ ਮਹਿ ਹੰਸੁ ਪ੍ਰਾਨਪਤਿ ਪਾਵੈ ॥੧॥ 
saravar mehi hans praanapath paavai ||1||
Within this pool, the swans find their Lord, the Lord of their souls. ||1||​ 

ਕਿਆ ਬਗੁ ਬਪੁੜਾ ਛਪੜੀ ਨਾਇ ॥ 
kiaa bag bapurraa shhaparree naae ||
What can the poor crane accomplish by bathing in the mud puddle?​ 

ਕੀਚੜਿ ਡੂਬੈ ਮੈਲੁ ਨ ਜਾਇ ॥੧॥ ਰਹਾਉ ॥ 
keecharr ddoobai mail n jaae ||1|| rehaao ||
It sinks into the mire, and its filth is not washed away. ||1||Pause||​ 

ਰਖਿ ਰਖਿ ਚਰਨ ਧਰੇ ਵੀਚਾਰੀ ॥ 
rakh rakh charan dhharae veechaaree ||
After careful deliberation, the thoughtful person takes a step.​ 

ਦੁਬਿਧਾ ਛੋਡਿ ਭਏ ਨਿਰੰਕਾਰੀ ॥ 
dhubidhhaa shhodd bheae nirankaaree ||
Forsaking duality, he becomes a devotee of the Formless Lord.​ 

ਮੁਕਤਿ ਪਦਾਰਥੁ ਹਰਿ ਰਸ ਚਾਖੇ ॥ 
mukath padhaarathh har ras chaakhae ||
He obtains the treasure of liberation, and enjoys the sublime essence of the Lord.​ 

ਆਵਣ ਜਾਣ ਰਹੇ ਗੁਰਿ ਰਾਖੇ ॥੨॥ 
aavan jaan rehae gur raakhae ||2||
His comings and goings end, and the Guru protects him. ||2||​ 

ਸਰਵਰ ਹੰਸਾ ਛੋਡਿ ਨ ਜਾਇ ॥ 
saravar hansaa shhodd n jaae ||
The swan do not leave this pool.​ 

ਪ੍ਰੇਮ ਭਗਤਿ ਕਰਿ ਸਹਜਿ ਸਮਾਇ ॥ 
praem bhagath kar sehaj samaae ||
In loving devotional worship, they merge in the Celestial Lord.​ 

ਸਰਵਰ ਮਹਿ ਹੰਸੁ ਹੰਸ ਮਹਿ ਸਾਗਰੁ ॥ 
saravar mehi hans hans mehi saagar ||
The swans are in the pool, and the pool is in the swans.​ 

ਅਕਥ ਕਥਾ ਗੁਰ ਬਚਨੀ ਆਦਰੁ ॥੩॥ 
akathh kathhaa gur bachanee aadhar ||3||
They speak the Unspoken Speech, and they honor and revere the Guru's Word. ||3||​ 

ਸੁੰਨ ਮੰਡਲ ਇਕੁ ਜੋਗੀ ਬੈਸੇ ॥ 
sunn manddal eik jogee baisae ||
The Yogi, the Primal Lord, sits within the celestial sphere of deepest Samaadhi.​ 

ਨਾਰਿ ਨ ਪੁਰਖੁ ਕਹਹੁ ਕੋਊ ਕੈਸੇ ॥ 
naar n purakh kehahu kooo kaisae ||
He is not male, and He is not female; how can anyone describe Him?​ 

ਤ੍ਰਿਭਵਣ ਜੋਤਿ ਰਹੇ ਲਿਵ ਲਾਈ ॥ 
thribhavan joth rehae liv laaee ||
The three worlds continue to center their attention on His Light.​ 

ਸੁਰਿ ਨਰ ਨਾਥ ਸਚੇ ਸਰਣਾਈ ॥੪॥ 
sur nar naathh sachae saranaaee ||4||
The silent sages and the Yogic masters seek the Sanctuary of the True Lord. ||4||​ 

ਆਨੰਦ ਮੂਲੁ ਅਨਾਥ ਅਧਾਰੀ ॥ 
aanandh mool anaathh adhhaaree ||
The Lord is the source of bliss, the support of the helpless.​ 

ਗੁਰਮੁਖਿ ਭਗਤਿ ਸਹਜਿ ਬੀਚਾਰੀ ॥ 
guramukh bhagath sehaj beechaaree ||
The Gurmukhs worship and contemplate the Celestial Lord.​ 

ਭਗਤਿ ਵਛਲ ਭੈ ਕਾਟਣਹਾਰੇ ॥ 
bhagath vashhal bhai kaattanehaarae ||
God is the Lover of His devotees, the Destroyer of fear.​ 

ਹਉਮੈ ਮਾਰਿ ਮਿਲੇ ਪਗੁ ਧਾਰੇ ॥੫॥ 
houmai maar milae pag dhhaarae ||5||
Subduing ego, one meets the Lord, and places his feet on the Path. ||5||​ 

ਅਨਿਕ ਜਤਨ ਕਰਿ ਕਾਲੁ ਸੰਤਾਏ ॥ 
anik jathan kar kaal santhaaeae ||
He makes many efforts, but still, the Messenger of Death tortures him.​ 

ਮਰਣੁ ਲਿਖਾਇ ਮੰਡਲ ਮਹਿ ਆਏ ॥ 
maran likhaae manddal mehi aaeae ||
Destined only to die, he comes into the world.​ 

ਜਨਮੁ ਪਦਾਰਥੁ ਦੁਬਿਧਾ ਖੋਵੈ ॥ 
janam padhaarathh dhubidhhaa khovai ||
He wastes this precious human life through duality.​ 

ਆਪੁ ਨ ਚੀਨਸਿ ਭ੍ਰਮਿ ਭ੍ਰਮਿ ਰੋਵੈ ॥੬॥ 
aap n cheenas bhram bhram rovai ||6||
He does not know his own self, and trapped by doubts, he cries out in pain. ||6||​ 

ਕਹਤਉ ਪੜਤਉ ਸੁਣਤਉ ਏਕ ॥ 
kehatho parratho sunatho eaek ||
Speak, read and hear of the One Lord.​ 

ਧੀਰਜ ਧਰਮੁ ਧਰਣੀਧਰ ਟੇਕ ॥ 
dhheeraj dhharam dhharaneedhhar ttaek ||
The Support of the earth shall bless you with courage, righteousness and protection.​ 

ਜਤੁ ਸਤੁ ਸੰਜਮੁ ਰਿਦੈ ਸਮਾਏ ॥ 
jath sath sanjam ridhai samaaeae ||
Chastity, purity and self-restraint are infused into the heart,​ 

ਚਉਥੇ ਪਦ ਕਉ ਜੇ ਮਨੁ ਪਤੀਆਏ ॥੭॥ 
chouthhae padh ko jae man patheeaaeae ||7||
when one centers his mind in the fourth state. ||7||​ 

ਸਾਚੇ ਨਿਰਮਲ ਮੈਲੁ ਨ ਲਾਗੈ ॥ 
saachae niramal mail n laagai ||
They are immaculate and true, and filth does not stick to them.​ 

ਗੁਰ ਕੈ ਸਬਦਿ ਭਰਮ ਭਉ ਭਾਗੈ ॥ 
gur kai sabadh bharam bho bhaagai ||
Through the Word of the Guru's Shabad, their doubt and fear depart.​ 

ਸੂਰਤਿ ਮੂਰਤਿ ਆਦਿ ਅਨੂਪੁ ॥ 
soorath moorath aadh anoop ||
The form and personality of the Primal Lord are incomparably beautiful.​ 

ਨਾਨਕੁ ਜਾਚੈ ਸਾਚੁ ਸਰੂਪੁ ॥੮॥੧॥ 
naanak jaachai saach saroop ||8||1||
Nanak begs for the Lord, the Embodiment of Truth. ||8||1||​ 
source: http://www.searchgurbani.com/main.php?book=sri_guru_granth_sahib&action=pagebyp age&page=686
Gurbani eis jag meh chaanan
Gurbani har alakh lakhiayaa
Gurbani Gavo Bhaee
charan kamal parabh kay nit Dhi-aava-o​


----------



## spnadmin

The form and personality of the Primal Lord are incomparably beautiful. 

The shabad is beautiful. Ambardhaara!


----------



## pk70

aad0002 said:


> This shabad by Guru Naanak Dev on Ang 802 contains a lot to think about. It is worth it to look at the second line, "understand and contemplate the Word of the Shabad." Think about these lines, contemplate them, and then go back and consider what Guruji is telling us in all of these lines taken together.
> *ਅਮਾਵਸਿਆ ਚੰਦੁ ਗੁਪਤੁ ਗੈਣਾਰਿ ॥*
> amaavasiaa chandh gupath gainaar ||
> Amaavas - The Night of the New Moon: The moon is hidden in the sky.​
> 
> 
> *ਬੂਝਹੁ ਗਿਆਨੀ ਸਬਦੁ ਬੀਚਾਰਿ ॥*
> boojhahu giaanee sabadh beechaar ||
> O wise one, understand and contemplate the Word of the Shabad.​
> 
> *ਸਸੀਅਰੁ ਗਗਨਿ ਜੋਤਿ ਤਿਹੁ ਲੋਈ ॥*
> saseear gagan joth thihu loee ||
> The moon in the sky illuminates the three worlds.​
> 
> *ਕਰਿ ਕਰਿ ਵੇਖੈ ਕਰਤਾ ਸੋਈ ॥*
> kar kar vaekhai karathaa soee ||
> Creating the creation, the Creator beholds it.​
> 
> *ਗੁਰ ਤੇ ਦੀਸੈ ਸੋ ਤਿਸ ਹੀ ਮਾਹਿ ॥*
> gur thae dheesai so this hee maahi ||
> One who sees, through the Guru, merges into Him.​
> 
> *ਮਨਮੁਖਿ ਭੂਲੇ ਆਵਹਿ ਜਾਹਿ ॥੧੯॥*
> manamukh bhoolae aavehi jaahi ||19||
> The self-willed manmukhs are deluded, coming and going in reincarnation. ||19||​
> 
> *ਘਰੁ ਦਰੁ ਥਾਪਿ ਥਿਰੁ ਥਾਨਿ ਸੁਹਾਵੈ ॥*
> ghar dhar thhaap thhir thhaan suhaavai ||
> One who establishes his home within his own heart, obtains the most beautiful, permanent place.​
> 
> *ਆਪੁ ਪਛਾਣੈ ਜਾ ਸਤਿਗੁਰੁ ਪਾਵੈ ॥*
> aap pashhaanai jaa sathigur paavai ||
> One comes to understand his own self, when he finds the True Guru.​
> 
> *ਜਹ ਆਸਾ ਤਹ ਬਿਨਸਿ ਬਿਨਾਸਾ ॥*
> jeh aasaa theh binas binaasaa ||
> Wherever there is hope, there is destruction and desolation.​
> 
> *ਫੂਟੈ ਖਪਰੁ ਦੁਬਿਧਾ ਮਨਸਾ ॥*
> foottai khapar dhubidhhaa manasaa ||
> The bowl of duality and selfishness breaks.​
> 
> *ਮਮਤਾ ਜਾਲ ਤੇ ਰਹੈ ਉਦਾਸਾ ॥ਪ੍ਰਣਵਤਿ ਨਾਨਕ ਹਮ ਤਾ ਕੇ ਦਾਸਾ ॥੨੦॥੧॥*
> mamathaa jaal thae rehai oudhaasaa || pranavath naanak ham thaa kae dhaasaa ||20||1||
> 
> Prays Nanak, I am the slave of that one, who remains detached amidst the traps of attachment. ||20||1||​


Aad0002 Jio
The Shabad you have quoted is an eye opening; however, whoever did the translation, has not done justice is to the message conveyed by Satguru Nanak.. Humbly I shall like to explain as per my limited ability.
ਅਮਾਵਸਿਆ ਚੰਦੁ ਗੁਪਤੁ ਗੈਣਾਰਿ ॥ ਬੂਝਹੁ ਗਿਆਨੀ ਸਬਦੁ ਬੀਚਾਰਿ ॥ ਸਸੀਅਰੁ ਗਗਨਿ ਜੋਤਿ ਤਿਹੁ ਲੋਈ ॥ ਕਰਿ ਕਰਿ ਵੇਖੈ ਕਰਤਾ ਸੋਈ ॥ ਗੁਰ ਤੇ ਦੀਸੈ ਸੋ ਤਿਸ ਹੀ ਮਾਹਿ ॥ ਮਨਮੁਖਿ ਭੂਲੇ ਆਵਹਿ ਜਾਹਿ ॥੧੯॥ {ਪੰਨਾ 840}
 ( Meaning in essence :As moon hides on Amavassya, The Almighty is hidden in our hearts; this fact can only is deciphered by the one who have experienced Him. As moon lit the world with its light, HE permeates in it (Here moon is used instead of Sun because Satguru wants to show the peaceful aspect of Him). All play is His and He himself watches it., one who learns this through Guru totally involved in Him; however self centered stay in the cycle of coming and going
ਘਰੁ ਦਰੁ ਥਾਪਿ ਥਿਰੁ ਥਾਨਿ ਸੁਹਾਵੈ ॥ ਆਪੁ ਪਛਾਣੈ ਜਾ ਸਤਿਗੁਰੁ ਪਾਵੈ ॥ ਜਹ ਆਸਾ ਤਹ ਬਿਨਸਿ ਬਿਨਾਸਾ ॥ ਫੂਟੈ ਖਪਰੁ ਦੁਬਿਧਾ ਮਨਸਾ ॥ ਮਮਤਾ ਜਾਲ ਤੇ ਰਹੈ ਉਦਾਸਾ ॥ ਪ੍ਰਣਵਤਿ ਨਾਨਕ ਹਮ ਤਾ ਕੇ ਦਾਸਾ ॥੨੦॥੧॥ {ਪੰਨਾ 840}
 ( Meaning in essence:When Satguru is found by understanding oneself (hint is towards purpose of life), one gets tuned to Him. By doing so all worldly hopes are eliminated. The wall of duality is shattered. Desires disappear. One stays indifferent to deep attachment. Nanak says that I am just like a servant to such people 
 Sorry to question it, just couldnt swallow the meaning.
ਅਮਾਵਸਿਆ ਚੰਦੁ ਗੁਪਤੁ ਗੈਣਾਰਿ ॥ ਬੂਝਹੁ ਗਿਆਨੀ ਸਬਦੁ ਬੀਚਾਰਿ ॥ ਸਸੀਅਰੁ ਗਗਨਿ ਜੋਤਿ ਤਿਹੁ ਲੋਈ ॥ ਕਰਿ ਕਰਿ ਵੇਖੈ ਕਰਤਾ ਸੋਈ ॥ ਗੁਰ ਤੇ ਦੀਸੈ ਸੋ ਤਿਸ ਹੀ ਮਾਹਿ ॥ ਮਨਮੁਖਿ ਭੂਲੇ ਆਵਹਿ ਜਾਹਿ ॥੧੯॥ {ਪੰਨਾ 840}


----------



## spnadmin

Translations are always problematical. But no way around them unless we sit patiently and wait for another mortal being to tell us what his/her version is for a particular Shabad. So what I do, I look for the spirit of the translation and work with that. Otherwise I am dependent on another mortal and this would slow my progress. I have to trust that Waheguru is guiding the way without words.

Many of your ideas are inspiring as usual. Thank you for adding your understanding.


----------



## spnadmin

pk70 ji

Your writing is always a learning experience. Much appreciated actually. The translations are by Saba Singh whose English translations are used more than any other on Internet Gurbani sites. Yes from time to time there are those who will disagree with his take on things.


----------



## spnadmin

When we worship Him, we are His servants, servants of God. We believe in His Truth. And simple belief, simple faith is not the same thing as blind faith. So we try to fill our hearts with Him. 

*ਨਾਨਕ ਸਤਿ ਸਤਿ ਪ੍ਰਭੁ ਸੋਇ ॥੧॥*
naanak sath sath prabh soe ||1||
O Nanak, True, True is He, the Lord God. ||1||


* ਸਤਿ ਸਰੂਪੁ ਰਿਦੈ ਜਿਨਿ ਮਾਨਿਆ ॥*
sath saroop ridhai jin maaniaa ||
One who believes in the Embodiment of Truth with all his heart


* ਕਰਨ ਕਰਾਵਨ ਤਿਨਿ ਮੂਲੁ ਪਛਾਨਿਆ ॥*
karan karaavan thin mool pashhaaniaa ||
recognizes the Cause of causes as the Root of all.


* ਜਾ ਕੈ ਰਿਦੈ ਬਿਸ੍ਵਾਸੁ ਪ੍ਰਭ ਆਇਆ ॥*
jaa kai ridhai bisvaas prabh aaeiaa ||
One whose heart is filled with faith in God


* ਤਤੁ ਗਿਆਨੁ ਤਿਸੁ ਮਨਿ ਪ੍ਰਗਟਾਇਆ ॥*
thath giaan this man pragattaaeiaa ||
the essence of spiritual wisdom is revealed to his mind.


* ਭੈ ਤੇ ਨਿਰਭਉ ਹੋਇ ਬਸਾਨਾ ॥*
bhai thae nirabho hoe basaanaa ||
Coming out of fear, he comes to live without fear.

*
ਜਿਸ ਤੇ ਉਪਜਿਆ ਤਿਸੁ ਮਾਹਿ ਸਮਾਨਾ ॥*
jis thae oupajiaa this maahi samaanaa ||
He is absorbed into the One, from whom he originated.

*
ਬਸਤੁ ਮਾਹਿ ਲੇ ਬਸਤੁ ਗਡਾਈ ॥*
basath maahi lae basath gaddaaee ||
When something blends with its own,


* ਤਾ ਕਉ ਭਿੰਨ ਨ ਕਹਨਾ ਜਾਈ ॥*
thaa ko bhinn n kehanaa jaaee ||
it cannot be said to be separate from it.


* ਬੂਝੈ ਬੂਝਨਹਾਰੁ ਬਿਬੇਕ ॥*
boojhai boojhanehaar bibaek ||
This is understood only by one of discerning understanding.

*
ਨਾਰਾਇਨ ਮਿਲੇ ਨਾਨਕ ਏਕ ॥੨॥*
naaraaein milae naanak eaek ||2||
Meeting with the Lord, O Nanak, he becomes one with Him. ||2||


* ਠਾਕੁਰ ਕਾ ਸੇਵਕੁ ਆਗਿਆਕਾਰੀ ॥*
thaakur kaa saevak aagiaakaaree ||
The servant is obedient to his Lord and Master.


* ਠਾਕੁਰ ਕਾ ਸੇਵਕੁ ਸਦਾ ਪੂਜਾਰੀ ॥*
thaakur kaa saevak sadhaa poojaaree ||
The servant worships his Lord and Master forever.


* ਠਾਕੁਰ ਕੇ ਸੇਵਕ ਕੈ ਮਨਿ ਪਰਤੀਤਿ ॥*
thaakur kae saevak kai man paratheeth ||
The servant of the Lord Master has faith in his mind.

*
ਠਾਕੁਰ ਕੇ ਸੇਵਕ ਕੀ ਨਿਰਮਲ ਰੀਤਿ ॥*
thaakur kae saevak kee niramal reeth ||
The servant of the Lord Master lives a pure lifestyle.

*
ਠਾਕੁਰ ਕਉ ਸੇਵਕੁ ਜਾਨੈ ਸੰਗਿ ॥*
thaakur ko saevak jaanai sang ||
The servant of the Lord Master knows that the Lord is with him.


----------



## pk70

aad0002 ji

Just a few questions in context of this thread, what is best way to worship Him? And if is done, what is established?(not materialistic point of view)
Is worshipping isfalling in love with Him completely or there are other things to do toworship Him as per your understanding? It is just a question.
If one falls in love with Him then ego must be wiped out. If that action occurs then why accusations continue? If accusations continue then what is use of worshipping Him?
In Sikhism there is no place for ego, anger, greed, lust, then why infront of Guru Granth Sahib ji a long ardaas is done to get more matrialistic things which actually drag us further away from Almighty and infuse us with ego, anger, lust and greed.
If this is the way our so called worship of Him continues, have we learnt any thing from our Guru Sahiban?
When we listen to a Shabad or quote a Shabad, is it merely mental satisfaction or it should be taken as a measure to mend our ways?
If after going to Gurudawara and listening to shabad, we do not change as asked by Guru, arent we deceiving Guru ji and ourselves?
Answers strictly based on questions will be highly appreciated!
Thanks.


----------



## spnadmin

*Answers strictly based on questions will be highly appreciated!*

pk70 ji

It is somewhat startling to read this ?command?, and I hope I am not standing for  matriculation examinations just in case they are needed for  Guru's Darshan Please understand this. The thread is for anyone who wishes to enjoy Gurbani in Praise of God's Name.

Correct me if I misunderstand the point of your questions. Here is my answer. Everything depends on the level of prayer a person has reached. 

There is not one level of prayer. Later tonight I will provide specifics from Raghbir Singh - Bandginama. I don't have that book here with me. But it makes a good topic for this thread. 

In Ardaas we ask for many things. There is a part of Ardaas where specific prayers for specific reasons are given. This part can change according to the occasion, the person, the congregation. In Ardaas we also remember with reverence the Gurus and the martyrs. And in Ardaas we thank God for gifts, like the gift of hair, which has nothing to do with having a full head of hair and everything to do with what is represented by "hair". So in Ardaas many levels of prayer are represented.

In answer to another aspect of your remarks: do we pray "to fall in love with Him?" You say some important things about that. The test for me as an individual is a test of the sincerity of my prayer, of deep simran, of dhyanna, of contemplation of the Shabad. Is there is a change of ways and a change of attitude on my part? Mental satisfaction is of little consequence to me. But that is only me speaking here.

In the end I have to say that it is none of my business what someone else prays for or how he/she prays. What happens in prayer is according to His blessing, His kirpa, His will. We are in prayer where He wants us to be. If an old woman is repeating her prayers like a parrot, and is praying for her husband to heal from a bad fall, that is OK with me. I have been there myself -- who else was there to turn to? I am not her judge. Guru is watching over her too.:star:


----------



## pk70

aad0002 said:


> *Answers strictly based on questions will be highly appreciated!*
> 
> pk70 ji
> 
> It is somewhat startling to read this ?command?, and I hope I am not standing for matriculation examinations just in case they are needed for Guru's Darshan Please understand this. The thread is for anyone who wishes to enjoy Gurbani in Praise of God's Name.
> 
> Correct me if I misunderstand the point of your questions. Here is my answer. Everything depends on the level of prayer a person has reached.
> 
> There is not one level of prayer. Later tonight I will provide specifics from Raghbir Singh - Bandginama. I don't have that book here with me. But it makes a good topic for this thread.
> 
> In Ardaas we ask for many things. There is a part of Ardaas where specific prayers for specific reasons are given. This part can change according to the occasion, the person, the congregation. In Ardaas we also remember with reverence the Gurus and the martyrs. And in Ardaas we thank God for gifts, like the gift of hair, which has nothing to do with having a full head of hair and everything to do with what is represented by "hair". So in Ardaas many levels of prayer are represented.
> 
> In answer to another aspect of your remarks: do we pray "to fall in love with Him?" You say some important things about that. The test for me as an individual is a test of the sincerity of my prayer, of deep simran, of dhyanna, of contemplation of the Shabad. Is there is a change of ways and a change of attitude on my part? Mental satisfaction is of little consequence to me. But that is only me speaking here.
> 
> In the end I have to say that it is none of my business what someone else prays for or how he/she prays. What happens in prayer is according to His blessing, His kirpa, His will. We are in prayer where He wants us to be. If an old woman is repeating her prayers like a parrot, and is praying for her husband to heal from a bad fall, that is OK with me. I have been there myself -- who else was there to turn to? I am not her judge. Guru is watching over her too.:star:


 

aad0002

It is really sorry if that last request of mine is understood by you as command, it contains also a word" appreciated" that disqualifies it as a command. I hope you are not hurt! .  Reason behind that statement was not to go away from the subject, nothing more.

Secondly, these questions were not about judging any one at all. It was just like sharing my observation through questions. This thread was very much related with my questions, I thought you are the best one to share with you. Nothing was personal though; however, it appears you dont like it. I shall make sure in future that it is better not to bother others since people are not interested what I am interested in context of practicing a religion.. I just got carried away by your views that while discussing we learn.
Comparing a  woman's prayer with a prayer where materialistic things are asked ( which actually become a barrier between ourselves and Him,) was not right thing ,I feel.
It was intended to just share views with you but it was dragged into a debate: however, I thank you for taking time and answering my inquiry as you could. That is not bad.
rgds.


----------



## spnadmin

aad0002 said:


> *Answers strictly based on questions will be highly appreciated!*
> 
> pk70 ji
> 
> It is somewhat startling to read this ?command?, and I hope I am not standing for  matriculation examinations just in case they are needed for  Guru's Darshan Please understand this. The thread is for anyone who wishes to enjoy Gurbani in Praise of God's Name.
> 
> Correct me if I misunderstand the point of your questions. Here is my answer. Everything depends on the level of prayer a person has reached.
> 
> There is not one level of prayer. Later tonight I will provide specifics from Raghbir Singh - Bandginama. I don't have that book here with me. But it makes a good topic for this thread.
> 
> In Ardaas we ask for many things. There is a part of Ardaas where specific prayers for specific reasons are given. This part can change according to the occasion, the person, the congregation. In Ardaas we also remember with reverence the Gurus and the martyrs. And in Ardaas we thank God for gifts, like the gift of hair, which has nothing to do with having a full head of hair and everything to do with what is represented by "hair". So in Ardaas many levels of prayer are represented.
> 
> In answer to another aspect of your remarks: do we pray "to fall in love with Him?" You say some important things about that. The test for me as an individual is a test of the sincerity of my prayer, of deep simran, of dhyanna, of contemplation of the Shabad. Is there is a change of ways and a change of attitude on my part? Mental satisfaction is of little consequence to me. But that is only me speaking here.
> 
> In the end I have to say that it is none of my business what someone else prays for or how he/she prays. What happens in prayer is according to His blessing, His kirpa, His will. We are in prayer where He wants us to be. If an old woman is repeating her prayers like a parrot, and is praying for her husband to heal from a bad fall, that is OK with me. I have been there myself -- who else was there to turn to? I am not her judge. Guru is watching over her too.:star:




pk70 ji

Not a debate. Not hurt. The questions were like exam question.  -- right answers and wrong answers.

I have always found your commentaries very interesting. Please share your views at will. I just do not want to be in a position of judging others based on how they pray. What is a good prayer, what is not as good.


----------



## spnadmin

*Prayer

from Bandginama by Raghbir Singh 

* The prayer of a man of God is *never fruitless. *
_ birthi kade na havoi jan ki ardas _
 Guru Arjan - Bilawal. 

What God’s servant desires of his Master, *is complied forthwith. *
_ jo jo kahai thakur pahi sevak tat kal hoi avai _
 Guru Arjan - Asa. 

Prayer is a personal talk with God, and it is a talk that may be of diverse kinds:
 for physical or material needs, or for spiritual uplift
to seek God’s help in our hours of trial and tribulation, in sickness and pain;
to thank Him for His gifts and boons, and to seek their continuance;
believing that our abiding gain lies in resigning ourselves to His Will and to implore Him to grant that we may submit to His pleasure;
for the good and comfort of others.
The following conditions are the prerequisites of a fruitful prayer: *firm faith 
in God’s existence, in His power to grant the prayer, and in the soundness, 
propriety and efficacy of our prayer; love and reverence for God during prayer; 
and a pure, receptive heart*
 

*-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 From Gateway to Sikhism we can find the Sikh idea of prayer and listen to Ardaas (Prayer) the way we would hear it in Gurdwara. 

Listen: Ardaas*
_
Prayer is a means of ridding the mind          of its ills and desires and filling it with pure thoughts and noble aspirations.          The prayer requires an effort of heart-searching, an effort to become          more pure and noble. The mind must be emptied of all worldly thoughts          so that peace may enter it

The Sikh Ardaas demands a complete          surrender to Divine Will. Resignation to the Will of God will ultimately          benefit the individual. Only then can God take up his problems and sort          them out. The Lord will never fail him who throws himself on His Mercy.          Moreover, this submission eliminates the ego- the wall which stands between          man and his Creator.

The reading of the Guru Granth Sahib          is itself a prayer. We seek the Guru's command. He gives us wise counsel,          but is for us to obey. Merely worshipping the scripture without carrying          its teaching into daily life is the very negation of prayer. True prayer          is the practical living up to of the word of the Guru and a continuing          effort, for spiritual development

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
_*English translation - not exact

*All victory belongs to the One God in all! May we rise to answer the Guru’s call!
May Pritham Bhagautee, the primal power give us help and strength in our darkest hour.
Let us meditate on the lives of the Ten Gurus who walked the path of Infinite Truth.
Guru Nanak, the first of Ten to be God’s true friend,
Angad, who served him until the end,
Amar Das, who taught by his humble example,
Ram Das, who gave us the Golden Temple,
Arjun who died a martyr’s death,
Hargobind, a warrior, until his last breath,
Siri Har Rai, who cared for the weak and the small,
Siri Har Krishan, whose noble death healed them all.
Teg Bahadur, whose nine treasures bring infinite worth,
Guru Gobind Singh, protector of the faith upon this earth.
Siri Guru Granth Sahib Ji embodies each one,
Through its divine presence, their work is done.
Let the living Guru bring us infinite peace,
And the blessed experience of our soul’s release.
Khalsa Ji Sahib, Bolo Ji, Sat Nam, Siri Waheguru!

May we remember the courage of Guru Gobind Singh’s four sons,
And join in praise of the five beloved ones,
Think of Mai Bhago and the forty liberated ones.
Praise be to the five holy thrones where the Guru knelt,
And all the places where His presence is felt.
Khalsa Ji Sahib, Bolo Ji, Sat Nam, Siri Waheguru!

Bless those who meditate upon His Name,
Let us give our praise to the same,
To all the masters, warriors, saints, and sages,
To all those who sacrificed throughout the ages.
Khalsa Ji Sahib, Bolo Ji, Sat Nam, Siri Waheguru!

Remember those who were cut up limb by limb,
Who offered their very lives to Him,
And each woman who uttered no cry of complaint,
As she quietly sacrificed her own small saint,
Keeping all their hair to the very last breath,
They gave life to Sikh  Dharma with the power of their death.
Khalsa Ji Sahib, Bolo Ji, Sat Nam, Siri Waheguru!

 Now let the whole Khalsa remember the Name,
Let the whole Khalsa give praise to the same.
Waheguru! Waheguru! Waheguru!

May all bodies of the Khalsa be under His protection,
May we always surrender to His grace and perfection.

Let the Lord’s glory prevail in the heavens and on earth,
As we reflect His glory with our dignity and worth.

With Deg and Teg may we achieve victory,
May God’s Holy Sword make us forever free.

May the pure ones prevail throughout time and space,
May the Khalsa light the way for the whole human race.

May the realm of justice come to all parts,
May love reside in all of our hearts.

May we be humble, yet also wise,
May the light of the True One shine in our eyes.
Khalsa Ji Sahib, Bolo Ji, Sat Nam, Siri Waheguru!

Grant us the gift of Sikh Dharma,
To wash away the stain of karma,
* Grant us the gift of Thy Holy Word and Name,*
So that Thy breath and ours may be the same.

Grant us the gift of faith and confidence in Thee,
So that our lives may be forever free.
May we bathe in Harimandir Sahib’s holy waters,
To be reborn as the Guru’s sons and daughters.

As we sing our songs with a sacred voice,
In our homes everywhere, let us now rejoice.

May our flags fly freely across the land,
May our gurdwaras be blessed by His hand,
By His will, forever our takhts and forts shall stand.
Khalsa Ji Sahib, Bolo Ji, Sat Nam, Siri Waheguru!

May we strike lust, anger, greed, pride, and attachment from within,
May our true lives, at last, begin.

O Honor of those who are stained with shame,
O Home to those who live in pain,
O hope of  the hopeless to live again,
O Guru, the shelter from sorrow’s rain,
We stand before Thee to offer our prayers,
So that Thy divine love will ease our cares.

* (OPEN PRAYER)*

 Give us Thy divine light and clarity,
So that we may know what pleases Thee.

We have heard Thy Word, O True King,
Of Thy infinite praises, we sing!

Bless the Guru ka Langar and Guruprashad placed at Thy feet, 
May these holy vibrations make us strong and sweet.

Forgive us our straying from the Path of Dharma,
Help us to choose our Destiny over our karma.

Let Thy Holy Name prevail in each soul,
So that all men and women of love may become whole.

Through Nanak, may Thy Name forever increase,
So that our spirits may finally gain their release,
And this earth and mankind be blessed with peace.

Nanak Nam Chardi Kala, Tere Bhane Sarbat Da Bala.

Waheguru Ji Ka Khalsa!
Waheguru Ji Ki Fateh!

*So Ardaas has everything a prayer should be. And Ardaas purifies us and chastens the 5 evils and brings them under control. With Ardaas we choose Destiny over Karma.
*


----------



## spnadmin

More thoughts *
Prayer

from Bandginama by Raghbir Singh

*_In retrospect, I find that on account of my lurking doubts, some of my 
prayers remained unanswered, other received a delayed response, but I do 
not remember any time when the above conditions were fulfilled and yet 
the prayer remained unanswered. A prayer, offered with a firm faith and a 
humble heart is so readily granted that it leaves us astounded. 

Prayers may be of two kinds congregational and individual. The former 
has been in vogue amongst the Sikhs since the times of the Gurus. Its uses 
are countless. It has played a mighty role in sustaining the Sikhs. The daily 
congregations, with psalm-singing, singing God’s praises, and the collective, 
congregational prayer to Heaven, remembering the Gurus, the heroic sons of 
Guru Gobind Singh, the Sikh martyrs, both male and female, praying for 
the preservation of sacred shrines, sacred places, choirs, Sikh banners, Sikh 
resting places- the daily congregational prayer has been a splendid routine 
for keeping alive the Sikh way of life. The history of the Panth thus daily 
recapitulated, reviving old memories and traditions keeps alive the spark of 
Sikh fellow-feeling, the Sikh sense of self-respect and the Sikh traditions of 
self-sacrifice. 

The second type of Ardas or prayer-that is, individual or personal prayer- 
of a Sikh may be elaborate, as is the congregational or Sikh prayer, or it may 
be short, couched in our own words, according to our individual needs and 
feelings. In this case, no special form, prescribed words, special technique 
or rhythm are needed. Only the mind must be shaped in a humble mould 
answering to the spirit of the sacred verse: 

I do not come into the picture, I am nowhere, 
I have nothing that I can call mine own. 

mai nahi kachh hao nahi 
kichh ahe na mora 
Sadhna - Bilawal. 

Such a prayer poured forth by the soul flies Heavenward. The language of 
the soul is not garbed in sonorous, high-pitched phrases. It is a language of 
thoughts. 

When we learn how to pray correctly, the response is instantaneous. We 
have an ecstatic feeling. There is wonder, mixed with delight, at the actual 
materialization or fulfillment of the prayer.
_ 
And so

*ਸਚੈ ਸਬਦਿ ਮਨੁ ਮੋਹਿਆ ਪ੍ਰਭਿ ਆਪੇ ਲਏ ਮਿਲਾਇ ॥
sachai sabadh man mohiaa prabh aapae leae milaae ||
God joins to Himself those whose minds are fascinated with the True Word of His Shabad.


ਅਨਦਿਨੁ ਨਾਮੇ ਰਤਿਆ ਜੋਤੀ ਜੋਤਿ ਸਮਾਇ ॥
anadhin naamae rathiaa jothee joth samaae ||
Night and day, they are attuned to the Naam, and their light is absorbed into the Light.


ਜੋਤੀ ਹੂ ਪ੍ਰਭੁ ਜਾਪਦਾ ਬਿਨੁ ਸਤਗੁਰ ਬੂਝ ਨ ਪਾਇ ॥
jothee hoo prabh jaapadhaa bin sathagur boojh n paae ||
Through His Light, God is revealed. Without the True Guru, understanding is not obtained.


ਜਿਨ ਕਉ ਪੂਰਬਿ ਲਿਖਿਆ ਸਤਗੁਰੁ ਭੇਟਿਆ ਤਿਨ ਆਇ ॥੨॥
jin ko poorab likhiaa sathagur bhaettiaa thin aae ||2||
The True Guru comes to meet those who have such pre-ordained destiny. ||2||


ਵਿਣੁ ਨਾਵੈ ਸਭ ਡੁਮਣੀ ਦੂਜੈ ਭਾਇ ਖੁਆਇ ॥
vin naavai sabh ddumanee dhoojai bhaae khuaae ||
Without the Name, all are miserable. In the love of duality, they are ruined.


ਤਿਸੁ ਬਿਨੁ ਘੜੀ ਨ ਜੀਵਦੀ ਦੁਖੀ ਰੈਣਿ ਵਿਹਾਇ ॥
this bin gharree n jeevadhee dhukhee rain vihaae ||
Without Him, I cannot survive even for an instant, and my life-night passes in anguish.


ਭਰਮਿ ਭੁਲਾਣਾ ਅੰਧੁਲਾ ਫਿਰਿ ਫਿਰਿ ਆਵੈ ਜਾਇ ॥
bharam bhulaanaa andhhulaa fir fir aavai jaae ||
Wandering in doubt, the spiritually blind come and go in reincarnation, over and over again.


ਨਦਰਿ ਕਰੇ ਪ੍ਰਭੁ ਆਪਣੀ ਆਪੇ ਲਏ ਮਿਲਾਇ ॥੩॥
nadhar karae prabh aapanee aapae leae milaae ||3||
When God Himself bestows His Glance of Grace, He blends us into Himself. ||3||*

*Listen: Ardaas*


----------



## spnadmin

*The First Stage of Prayer

from Bandginama by Raghbir Singh* 



_ Those who in the spirit of these sublime words of the Guru, deprecate a 
prayer for personal advancement, fail to see that the supreme gift of Nam, 
the crown and climax of all boons and gifts, and simultaneously to crave for 
ordinary material comforts leads nowhere. Acting thus, we grow hypocritical. 
It is no sin to pray for the common comforts of life-for instance, health, 
honourable life, freedom from pain, worry and sickness, and a happy home 
life. Saints, Gurus, Pirs have unreservedly sought these things of God, along 
with the supreme crown of Nam: _


_ Protect me with Thy Protecting Hand, 
Fulfil the desire of my heart, 
May my heart lie at Thy feet! 
I am Thine, nourish and sustain me! 
Frustrate the evil designs of perverse people! 
Save me with Thine own Hand! 
May all my kith and kin be happy! 
May all who follow me be happy! 
Support and sustain all my followers, 
Stamp out the perverse foes. _

_ hamri karo hath de rachha 
puran hoi chit ki ichha 
tav charnan man rahai hamarai 
apna jan karo pratipara 
hamre dusht sabhe turn ghavhu 
ap hath dai mohi bachavhu 
sukhi basai moro parvara 
sevak sikh sabai Kartara 
sevak sikh hamare tariahi 
chun chun satr harnare mariahi _

 Guru Gobind Singh - Chaupai Sahib 

Dhanna Bhagat prays: 
_
Thou helpest Thy servants. 
I ask for pulse, flour, and butter, 
I ask for decent clothes and shoes, 
I ask for a milch-cow, or a milch she-bufalo, 
I seek a fine Arab mare, 
And a good wife.
Dhanna prays for these things. _

_Gopal tera arta 
Jo jan tumri bhagat karante 
tin ke kaj savarta - rahao 
dali sidha magao ghio 
hamra khusi karai nit jio 
pania chhadun nika 
anaju magao sat sika 
gau bhais magao laveri 
ik tajani turi changeri 
ghar ki gihani changi 
janu Dhana levai mangi.

_Guru Naanak
Ang 354

ਆਸਾ ਮਹਲਾ ੧ ਪੰਚਪਦੇI ॥ 
 aasaa mehalaa 1 panchapadhae ||
Aasaa, First Mehl, Panch-Padas:


 ਦੁਧ ਬਿਨੁ ਧੇਨੁ ਪੰਖ ਬਿਨੁ ਪੰਖੀ ਜਲ ਬਿਨੁ ਉਤਭੁਜ ਕਾਮਿ ਨਾਹੀ ॥ 
 dhudhh bin dhhaen pankh bin pankhee jal bin outhabhuj kaam naahee ||
A cow without milk; a bird without wings; a garden without water - totally useless!

 ਕਿਆ ਸੁਲਤਾਨੁ ਸਲਾਮ ਵਿਹੂਣਾ ਅੰਧੀ ਕੋਠੀ ਤੇਰਾ ਨਾਮੁ ਨਾਹੀ ॥੧॥ 
 kiaa sulathaan salaam vihoonaa andhhee kothee thaeraa naam naahee ||1||
What is an emperor, without respect? The chamber of the soul is so dark, without the Name of the Lord. ||1||

ਕੀ ਵਿਸਰਹਿ ਦੁਖੁ ਬਹੁਤਾ ਲਾਗੈ ॥ 
 kee visarehi dhukh bahuthaa laagai ||
How could I ever forget You? It would be so painful!


ਦੁਖੁ ਲਾਗੈ ਤੂੰ ਵਿਸਰੁ ਨਾਹੀ ॥੧॥ ਰਹਾਉ ॥ 
 dhukh laagai thoon visar naahee ||1|| rehaao ||
I would suffer such pain - no, I shall not forget You! ||1||Pause||


 ਅਖੀ ਅੰਧੁ ਜੀਭ ਰਸੁ ਨਾਹੀ ਕੰਨੀ ਪਵਣੁ ਨ ਵਾਜੈ ॥ 
 akhee andhh jeebh ras naahee kannee pavan n vaajai ||
The eyes grow blind, the tongue does not taste, and the ears do not hear any sound.


 ਚਰਣੀ ਚਲੈ ਪਜੂਤਾ ਆਗੈ ਵਿਣੁ ਸੇਵਾ ਫਲ ਲਾਗੇ ॥੨॥ 
 charanee chalai pajoothaa aagai vin saevaa fal laagae ||2||
He walks on his feet only when supported by someone else; without serving the Lord, such are the fruits of life. ||2||


ਅਖਰ ਬਿਰਖ ਬਾਗ ਭੁਇ ਚੋਖੀ ਸਿੰਚਿਤ ਭਾਉ ਕਰੇਹੀ ॥ 
 akhar birakh baag bhue chokhee sinchith bhaao karaehee ||
The Word is the tree; the garden of the heart is the farm; tend it, and irrigate it with the Lord's Love.


ਸਭਨਾ ਫਲੁ ਲਾਗੈ ਨਾਮੁ ਏਕੋ ਬਿਨੁ ਕਰਮਾ ਕੈਸੇ ਲੇਹੀ ॥੩॥ 
 sabhanaa fal laagai naam eaeko bin karamaa kaisae laehee ||3||
All these trees bear the fruit of the Name of the One Lord; but without the karma of good actions, how can anyone obtain it? ||3||


ਜੇਤੇ ਜੀਅ ਤੇਤੇ ਸਭਿ ਤੇਰੇ ਵਿਣੁ ਸੇਵਾ ਫਲੁ ਕਿਸੈ ਨਾਹੀ ॥ 
 jaethae jeea thaethae sabh thaerae vin saevaa fal kisai naahee ||
As many living beings are there are, they are all Yours. Without selfless service, no one obtains any reward.


 ਦੁਖੁ ਸੁਖੁ ਭਾਣਾ ਤੇਰਾ ਹੋਵੈ ਵਿਣੁ ਨਾਵੈ ਜੀਉ ਰਹੈ ਨਾਹੀ ॥੪॥ 
 dhukh sukh bhaanaa thaeraa hovai vin naavai jeeo rehai naahee ||4||
Pain and pleasure come by Your Will; without the Name, the soul does not even exist. ||4||


ਮਤਿ ਵਿਚਿ ਮਰਣੁ ਜੀਵਣੁ ਹੋਰੁ ਕੈਸਾ ਜਾ ਜੀਵਾ ਤਾਂ ਜੁਗਤਿ ਨਾਹੀ ॥ 
 math vich maran jeevan hor kaisaa jaa jeevaa thaan jugath naahee ||
To die in the Teachings is to live. Otherwise, what is life? That is not the way.


ਕਹੈ ਨਾਨਕੁ ਜੀਵਾਲੇ ਜੀਆ ਜਹ ਭਾਵੈ ਤਹ ਰਾਖੁ ਤੁਹੀ ॥੫॥੧੯॥
kehai naanak jeevaalae jeeaa jeh bhaavai theh raakh thuhee ||5||19||
Says Nanak, He grants life to the living beings; *O Lord, please keep me according to Your Will.* ||5||19||​


----------



## spnadmin

*The Second Stage of Prayer

from Bandginama by Raghbir Singh* 

_As we progress spiritually, our aspirations, yearnings and prayers change. We obtain greater delight in spiritual advancement than in personal comfort. All worldly pleasures strike us as transient, fleeting, and worthless. There is a prompting from within to the effect:_

_What can I ask for? Nothing abides.

mai kia magao kichhu thiru na rahai_

_As a child growing into adulthood ceases to hanker after toys and juvenile pleasures and pastimes, and develops an interest in things of higher value, so a spiritually advanced soul feels discontented with unabiding, fleeting pleasures of the world. It feels an inner urge for abiding comfort and joy and a prayer gushes forth from it:

_ I have in many lives deluded myself,
Eating, drinking, sporting, making merry;
Now help me across the fearful sea,
I seek Thy shelter.

khat pit khelat hasat bharme janam anek
bhavjal to kadhhu prabhu Nanak teri tek

Guru Arjan - Gauri.

_At this stage, we are impelled to search and experiment, and to seek guidance. We feel:_

I know naught, I know not how to swim,
All-pervading Father, lend me Thy helping hand.

mai ajanu janu taribe na janao
bap bithula bah de

Nam Dev - Gaund.

_There arises a yearning to fathom the invisible realms of the spirit, and Heaven’s help and inspiration descend to guide such a soul. Then begins a very difficult stage. We have to wrestle and struggle with our self. We have to shed our old convictions, old habits, old beliefs, and to assume new habits and new ways of life. At first, it is difficult to view the world from a new angle. On the one side, the lower self tends to pull us towards evil; the sweet memory of pleasures of the flesh attracts us many a time, we feel as if there can be no escape from the grip of alluring pleasures of the flesh. And on the other, the voice of the soul inspires and promises new hopes, new visions, new glimpses of a new world, all of which are so full of bliss and charm.

I once met a saint in this stage, and asked him how he felt. 

He replied “I am faring ill,” and when asked the reason why, he said, “I am neither here nor there; although I am averse to the allurements of the world, my wavering mind is not always centred on God. At times, the lower self dominates; and at times I render social service in a Gurdwara; I spend nights in reflection; sometimes I do things that the meanest of mortals would not do, and at other times there are flashes of saintly life. A life of mental conflict! This is no good. In the words of Shaikh Farid,_ ‘I am full of sins and yet people call me a Darvesh or saint! Heaven help me there is no other help’.

gunahi bharia mai phira
loku kahai darvesu

Farid - Sloka.

_After a few days’ association with the saint, I found that to rid him of mental strife and as a precautionary measure, he had cut off his *****, but even then he had no peace of mind. Many a spiritual seeker despairs at this stage, and discards the pursuit of Truth. Many a time, in utter despair, I felt that the flights in the higher realm of the Spirit were not meant for me and that I was a creature of senses, and was destined to remain so! But one must not lose heart at this stage. For heroic souls, all difficulties vanish into thin air. Firm faith in God, and humble, heartfelt prayers work miracles. If today we lose heart in utter despair, the next day there is a surging sea of hope. The spiritual seeker wages war again with impediments. Victory seems at hand. Indeed, faith in God ripens when we find His strong, helping hand resolving our tangled mental state.

Maladies of the mind are infinitely more dreadful and dangerous than those of the body. We are anxious to be rid of maladies of the body, but ills of the mind taste sweet and even when we are fed up with them, we do not shed them. When we suffer from fever, we are over-anxious to be rid of it. Be it a sex or alcohol addict, in spite of his knowledge of their damaging effects, clings on to his vices. To be rid of the ills of the mind, deep, ardent and unceasing prayer is essential. The spiritual seeker should humbly pray:_

I am a perverse, hard-hearted, deceitful rake,
Help me, Thou All-powerful,
Thou Omnipotent Shelter of all,
Meditations, austerities, purificatory rites,
Disciplinary exercises are unavailing
Be gracious and pull me out of the pitch darkness,
In which I am stranded.

kuchil kathor kapat kami
jio janoh tio tar suami- rahao
tu samrathu sarani jog
tu rakhahi apni kal dhari
jap tap nem such sanjam
nahi in bidhi chhutkar
garat ghor andh te kadhahu
Prabh Nanak nadari nihari

Guru Arjan - Maru.

How can you purify dust? Man is but dust.

mati ka kia dhopai suami manas ki gati ehi

Save me, save me, 0 God!
I am helpless, my Lord,
Be gracious and grant me Thy Name!

ha ha Prabh rakhi lehu
ham te kichhu na hoi mere swami
kari kirpa apuna nam deho

Guru Arjan - Dhanasri.

_The five deadly passions are Lust, Resentment, Greed, Infatuation and Egoism:_

Preserve me, 0 Thou Preserver,
These passions are tormenting,
I seek shelter at Thy feet.

panch bikhadi eku gariba rakhahu rakhanhdre
khedu karhi aru bahutu santavhi
aio saran tuhdre

Guru Arjan - Gauri.

* From Sheik Fareed - Shabad 2085*

ਟੋਡੀ ਮਹਲਾ ੫ ॥ 
ttoddee mehala 5 ||
Todee, Fifth Mehl:

 ਸਤਿਗੁਰ ਆਇਓ ਸਰਣਿ ਤੁਹਾਰੀ ॥ 
sathigur aeiou saran thuharee ||
O True Guru, I have come to Your Sanctuary.


 ਮਿਲੈ ਸੂਖੁ ਨਾਮੁ ਹਰਿ ਸੋਭਾ ਚਿੰਤਾ ਲਾਹਿ ਹਮਾਰੀ ॥੧॥ ਰਹਾਉ ॥ 
milai sookh nam har sobha chintha lahi hamaree ||1|| rehao ||
Grant me the peace and glory of the Lord's Name, and remove my anxiety. ||1||Pause||


ਅਵਰ ਨ ਸੂਝੈ ਦੂਜੀ ਠਾਹਰ ਹਾਰਿ ਪਰਿਓ ਤਉ ਦੁਆਰੀ ॥ 
avar n soojhai dhoojee thahar har pariou tho dhuaree ||
I cannot see any other place of shelter; I have grown weary, and collapsed at Your door.

 ਲੇਖਾ ਛੋਡਿ ਅਲੇਖੈ ਛੂਟਹ ਹਮ ਨਿਰਗੁਨ ਲੇਹੁ ਉਬਾਰੀ ॥੧॥ 
laekha shhodd alaekhai shhootteh ham niragun laehu oubaree ||1||
Please ignore my account; only then may I be saved. I am worthless - please, save me! ||1||

 ਸਦ ਬਖਸਿੰਦੁ ਸਦਾ ਮਿਹਰਵਾਨਾ ਸਭਨਾ ਦੇਇ ਅਧਾਰੀ ॥ 
sadh bakhasindh sadha miharavana sabhana dhaee adhharee ||
You are always forgiving, and always merciful; You give support to all.

 ਨਾਨਕ ਦਾਸ ਸੰਤ ਪਾਛੈ ਪਰਿਓ ਰਾਖਿ ਲੇਹੁ ਇਹ ਬਾਰੀ ॥੨॥੪॥੯॥ 
naanak dhas santh pashhai pariou rakh laehu eih baree ||2||4||9||
Slave Nanak follows the Path of the Saints; save him, O Lord, this time. ||2||4||9||​


----------



## Sikh80

How can you purify dust? Man is but dust.
 mati ka kia dhopai suami manas ki gati ehi

I have picked up the line that touched me most. It is early morning here. I do not know as to what made me ponder over it. May be I understand the meaning and the reality. About an year back it was all Greek for me. 
I am very grateful yo SPN and to you as well for bearing with /taking care of my idiocyncracies.

Thanks for this thread as well.


I shall also post some-thing after some time. ​


----------



## spnadmin

Gurbani is better than a good breakfast. I am crying a little bit reading Sheik Farid. Thank you.


----------



## Sikh80

Without Virtues there is no devotional worship of the Lord with whom we seek to merge in to.​
ਅੰਤਰਗਤਿ  ਤੀਰਥਿ  ਮਲਿ  ਨਾਉ  ॥ 
अंतरगति तीरथि मलि नाउ ॥ 
Anṯargaṯ ṯirath mal nā*o. 
cleanse yourself with the Name, at the sacred shrine deep within. 

ਸਭਿ  ਗੁਣ  ਤੇਰੇ  ਮੈ  ਨਾਹੀ  ਕੋਇ  ॥ 
सभि गुण तेरे मै नाही कोइ ॥ 
Sabẖ guṇ ṯėrė mai nāhī ko*ė. 
All virtues are Yours, Lord, I have none at all. 

ਵਿਣੁ  ਗੁਣ  ਕੀਤੇ  ਭਗਤਿ  ਨ  ਹੋਇ  ॥ 
विणु गुण कीते भगति न होइ ॥ 
viṇ guṇ kīṯė bẖagaṯ na ho*ė. 
*Without virtue, there is no devotional worship. *

ਸੁਅਸਤਿ  ਆਥਿ  ਬਾਣੀ  ਬਰਮਾਉ  ॥ 
सुअसति आथि बाणी बरमाउ ॥ 
Su*asaṯ āth baṇī barmā*o. 
I bow to the Lord of the World, to His Word, to Brahma the Creator. 

ਸਤਿ  ਸੁਹਾਣੁ  ਸਦਾ  ਮਨਿ  ਚਾਉ  ॥ 
सति सुहाणु सदा मनि चाउ ॥ 
Saṯ suhāṇ saḏā man cẖā*o. 
He is Beautiful, True and Eternally Joyful.​


----------



## Sikh80

*Background[/FONT]*

*The Super-consciousness the Great Self and  the God within us in the form of soul, is neither at any time born nor does it at any time die, for what it undergoes in the name of death is a mere change of apparel. [/FONT]*

*Meaning of the following: Relationship to Worship/Service Of Lord[/FONT]

Service:  Sincerity Of Mind[/FONT]* 

*The service that is done by the seeker as per Hukum/divine will i.e. the seeker who with steadfast mind worships and serves the Lord is stated to have done the service in true spirit. The service performed in this way is always stated to result in fruition. One gets the blessings Of Naam and the Lord abides within the mind. One becomes fearless as he gets the understanding of the cycle of life and death or one gets out of the shackles of life and death that leads to eradication of egoism and self- conceit.    [/FONT]**One is blessed with higher state of spirituality and one remains absorbed in the Almighty. [/FONT]*

*But then it is pre-destined and who has this kind of fate authored to meet HIM meets HIM.[kindly note that it is not a verbatim translation and nor it is an exact interpretation]  

* [/FONT]  Ang 552


ਸਲੋਕ ਮਃ ੩ ॥ 
Shalok, Third Mehl: 

ਸਤਿਗੁਰ ਕੀ ਸੇਵਾ ਸਫਲ ਹੈ ਜੇ ਕੋ ਕਰੇ ਚਿਤੁ ਲਾਇ ॥ 
Fruitful is service to the True Guru, if one does so with a sincere mind. 

ਨਾਮੁ ਪਦਾਰਥੁ ਪਾਈਐ ਅਚਿੰਤੁ ਵਸੈ ਮਨਿ ਆਇ ॥ 
The treasure of the Naam, is obtained, and the mind comes to be free of anxiety. 

ਜਨਮ ਮਰਨ ਦੁਖੁ ਕਟੀਐ ਹਉਮੈ ਮਮਤਾ ਜਾਇ ॥ 
The pains of birth and death are eradicated, and the mind is rid of egotism and self-conceit. 

ਉਤਮ ਪਦਵੀ ਪਾਈਐ ਸਚੇ ਰਹੈ ਸਮਾਇ ॥ 
One achieves the ultimate state, and remains absorbed in the True Lord. 

ਨਾਨਕ ਪੂਰਬਿ ਜਿਨ ਕਉ ਲਿਖਿਆ ਤਿਨਾ ਸਤਿਗੁਰੁ ਮਿਲਿਆ ਆਇ ॥੧॥ 
O Nanak, the True Guru comes and meets those who have such pre-ordained destiny. ||1||

E&OE​


----------



## Sikh80

*Without Seving the Guru[/FONT]*​ 
·*Without serving the True Guru, the deeds which are done are only chains binding the soul.[/FONT]

·Without serving the True Guru, they find no place of rest. They die, only to be born again - they continue coming and going.[/FONT]

·Without serving the True Guru, their speech is insipid. They do not enshrine the Naam, the Name of the Lord, in the mind.[/FONT]

·Nanak, without serving the True Guru, they are bound and gagged, and beaten in the City of Death; they depart with blackened faces. ||1||[/FONT]

·Some wait upon and serve the True Guru; they embrace love for the Lord's Name.[/FONT]

·Nanak, they reform their lives, and redeem their generations as well. [Ang552][/FONT]*​


----------



## pk70

aad0002 said:


> pk70 ji
> 
> Not a debate. Not hurt. The questions were like exam question. -- right answers and wrong answers.
> 
> I have always found your commentaries very interesting. Please share your views at will. I just do not want to be in a position of judging others based on how they pray. What is a good prayer, what is not as good.


 
aad0002 ji

Sorry I was on the road for a few days and couldnt respond.
Above words of yours have come definitely from your big heart. Thanks !!!! The questions I put you were just to be aware of what Gurbani really teaches us in that context, we are not here to judge people at all; however, if we note adeviation from Guru Waak, I think all Sikhs should discuss it without rediculing others. Your thread, as stated by Sikh80 ji, very beautiful; it gives a Sikh a chance to follow Sikhi as per our Guru Granth Sahib ji
rgd


----------



## spnadmin

pk70 ji

I am happy that we have reconciled misunderstandings. The thread is for anyone who wants praise Him, who wants to be supported by the Bull who supports the world, who wants to learn about Sikhism.


----------



## Pyramid

aad0002 said:
			
		

> What happens in prayer is according to His blessing, His kirpa, His will. We are in prayer where He wants us to be. If an old woman is repeating her prayers like a parrot, and is praying for her husband to heal from a bad fall, that is OK with me. I have been there myself -- who else was there to turn to? I am not her judge. Guru is watching over her too.:star:


 
You have said the truth so beautifully. "We are in prayer where He wants us to be".
Somebody falling very sick, got into deadly accidents, loosing a loved one, big loss or other things like this may seem very disturbing, but many many times these situations turn out to be a Spiritual turning point in a person's life. 
He knows better.

Tuhada Das
Yograj


----------



## spnadmin

*The Third Stage of Prayer

from Bandginama by Raghbir Singh* 

Raghbir Singh describes the fluctuations of spirit in this 3rd intermediate stage. We surely experience ecstatic joy. And we surely find the lower self is seriously challenged. However, every now and then,  in our weaker moments our baser nature takes us by stealth and without warning. We know, we know. But we also know a way out that we can depend on. 

_When the spiritual seeker transcends the second stage, he finds the lower self worsted in the combat. There is an indescribable feeling of ecstatic joy. The world looks beautiful and worth living in. Just as Nature looks fresh and green after a shower, so does the spiritual seeker, after his conquest of the sensual passions, find himself and the universe pure, radiant, and buoyant.  He achieves concentration in devotional worship and recitations. He begins to feel at one with God.

*The Furtive Inroads of Lower Self *
The lower self is chastened and paralysed at this stage, but the strife is by no means entirely at an end. Now and then, all of a sudden, the old trends of the lower self repeat their attacks stealthily in our weak moments and occasionally overpower us. At times, we admit defeat, but as the lower self  has lost its old vigour and virility, it is easily subdued. The recitation of the  Word and our humble, hearty prayers come to our rescue and the lower self is again vanquished. The spiritual seeker is himself once again and buoyantly sets forth on the highroad to spiritual perfection. Kabir visualized this state thus: _

If you renounce your hearth and home, 
And dwell in forests, living on roots, 
Still the passions will not loosen their hold on you, 
How evil is our lower self ! 
How shall we be saved? 
How shall we swim across the dreadful ocean? 
Preserve me, preserve me, 0 Thou All-pervading Lord, I seek Thy 
Refuge. 

grihu taji ban khand jaiai chuni khaiai kanda 
ajahu bikar na chhodai papi man manda 
kio chhutao kaise taron bhavjal nidhi bhari 
rakhu rakhu mere bithla jan saran tumari 

Kabir - Bilawal. 

This silly self would not see reason, 
I am sick of admonishing it. 

man murakh ajahu nah samjhat 
sikh dai hario nit 
Guru Tegh Bahadur - Dev Gandhari
* ਭਗਤ ਜਨਾ ਕੀ ਹਰਿ ਜੀਉ ਰਾਖੈ ਜੁਗਿ ਜੁਗਿ ਰਖਦਾ ਆਇਆ ਰਾਮ ॥*
* bhagath janaa kee har jeeo raakhai jug jug rakhadhaa aaeiaa raam ||*
* The Dear Lord protects His humble devotees; throughout the ages, He has protected them.*

* ਸੋ ਭਗਤੁ ਜੋ ਗੁਰਮੁਖਿ ਹੋਵੈ ਹਉਮੈ ਸਬਦਿ ਜਲਾਇਆ ਰਾਮ ॥*
* so bhagath jo guramukh hovai houmai sabadh jalaaeiaa raam ||*
* Those devotees who become Gurmukh burn away their ego, through the Word of the Shabad.*

* ਹਉਮੈ ਸਬਦਿ ਜਲਾਇਆ ਮੇਰੇ ਹਰਿ ਭਾਇਆ ਜਿਸ ਦੀ ਸਾਚੀ ਬਾਣੀ ॥*
* houmai sabadh jalaaeiaa maerae har bhaaeiaa jis dhee saachee baanee ||*
* Those who burn away their ego through the Shabad, become pleasing to my Lord; their speech becomes True.*

* ਸਚੀ ਭਗਤਿ ਕਰਹਿ ਦਿਨੁ ਰਾਤੀ ਗੁਰਮੁਖਿ ਆਖਿ ਵਖਾਣੀ ॥*
* sachee bhagath karehi dhin raathee guramukh aakh vakhaanee ||*
* They perform the Lord’s true devotional service, day and night, as the Guru has instructed them.*

* ਭਗਤਾ ਕੀ ਚਾਲ ਸਚੀ ਅਤਿ ਨਿਰਮਲ ਨਾਮੁ ਸਚਾ ਮਨਿ ਭਾਇਆ ॥*
* bhagathaa kee chaal sachee ath niramal naam sachaa man bhaaeiaa ||*
* The devotees’ lifestyle is true, and absolutely pure; the True Name is pleasing to their minds.*

* ਨਾਨਕ ਭਗਤ ਸੋਹਹਿ ਦਰਿ ਸਾਚੈ ਜਿਨੀ ਸਚੋ ਸਚੁ ਕਮਾਇਆ ॥੧॥*
* naanak bhagath sohehi dhar saachai jinee sacho sach kamaaeiaa ||1||*
* O Nanak, the those devotees, who practice Truth, and only Truth, look beauteous in the Court of the True Lord. ||1||*​


----------



## spnadmin

*Fourth Stage of Prayer
**
from Bandginama by Raghbir Singh* 
 To transcend the third stage is tantamount to dwelling in, and enjoying
the bliss of paradise.

 Though the lower self ever clings to us in some shape or form, yet it gradually weakens and instead of pricking us like a thorn, feels soft, sweet smelling and graceful as a flower. Whereas it was once elusive, delusive, and restless, it is now in a habitual state of peace, poise, and bliss. It is the soul’s stage of Sahej. Out of Sahej, arises that mood of spiritual inebriation that is known as “dying” in Gurbani. In this state, we are ever fill of habitual bliss: 
_
Mother, I have found inexhaustible wealth, that is, Har Nam,
My mind has ceased to wander and is ever at rest.

mai mai dhan paio har nam
manu mero dhavan te chhutkio kari baitho bisram_

 Guru Tegh Bahadur - Basant.

As the mind is poised in this state, it  feels that it is not unaided and abandoned as it once was. It begins to feel the presence and company of an All-powerful, All-intelligent Force. There are times when a mere touch of this Force gives birth to ineffable thrills of ecstasy. I shall revert to this topic under the chapter entitled “Simran”. Here, it is enough to say that those in this stage do not pray for personal comforts or worldly advancement. They are ever full of bliss and peace. Their prayers are outpourings of gratitude.
0 Lord, who else could have worked this miracle?

_ Thou Exalter of humble people
Elevate the poor and downtrodden, to positions of dignity.  

aisi lal tujh bin kaun karai
garib nivaju gusaia mera mathai chhatar dharai_

 Bhagat Ravidas - Maru

 Naturally, one craves to abide with this Inner Power for the maximum length of time. This power is ever on the up-grade, in full vigour and free from care. The mind feels that the voice of this Force has ever been a calling. He who is blessed with this mood surrenders all his troubles, all his woes to this Blessed Force and abides carefree. He feels confident that he can win all his battles, overcome all his difficulties, with the aid of this mighty power. He who has attained to this state prays like this:

_
Thou art my father, Thou art my mother,
Thou art my kith and kin,
Thou art my protector everywhere,
how can there be any fear or trouble for me?
With Thy grace, I have known Thee, Thou art my refuge,
I am proud of Thee, Thou alone art, this drama is all Thine.

tun mera pita tu hai mera mata
tun mera bandhap tu mera bhrata
tun mera rdkha sabhni thai
ta bhau keha karha jio_

 Guru Arjan - Majh.
*ਮਾਝ ਮਹਲਾ ੫ ॥ 
 maajh mehalaa 5 ||
Maajh, Fifth Mehl:

ਵਿਸਰੁ ਨਾਹੀ ਏਵਡ ਦਾਤੇ ॥ 
 visar naahee eaevadd dhaathae ||
I shall never forget You-You are such a Great Giver!

  ਕਰਿ ਕਿਰਪਾ ਭਗਤਨ ਸੰਗਿ ਰਾਤੇ ॥ 
 kar kirapaa bhagathan sang raathae ||
Please grant Your Grace, and imbue me with the love of devotional worship.

  ਰੈਣਿ ਜਿਉ ਤੁਧੁ ਧਿਆਈ ਏਹੁ ਦਾਨੁ ਮੋਹਿ ਕਰਣਾ ਜੀਉ ॥੧॥ 
 dhinas rain jio thudhh dhhiaaee eaehu dhaan mohi karanaa jeeo ||1||
If it pleases You, let me meditate on You day and night; please, grant me this gift! ||1||

  ਮਾਟੀ ਅੰਧੀ ਸੁਰਤਿ ਸਮਾਈ ॥ 
 maattee andhhee surath samaaee ||
Into this blind clay, You have infused awareness.

  ਸਭ ਕਿਛੁ ਦੀਆ ਭਲੀਆ ਜਾਈ ॥ 
 sabh kishh dheeaa bhaleeaa jaaee ||
Everything, everywhere which You have given is good.*
*
 ਅਨਦ ਬਿਨੋਦ ਚੋਜ ਤਮਾਸੇ ਤੁਧੁ ਭਾਵੈ ਸੋ ਹੋਣਾ ਜੀਉ ॥੨॥ 
 anadh binodh choj thamaasae thudhh bhaavai so honaa jeeo ||2||
Bliss, joyful celebrations, wondrous plays and entertainment-whatever pleases You, comes to pass. ||2||

ਜਿਸ ਦਾ ਦਿਤਾ ਸਭੁ ਕਿਛੁ ਲੈਣਾ ॥ 
 jis dhaa dhithaa sabh kishh lainaa ||
Everything we receive is a gift from Him

ਛਤੀਹ ਅੰਮ੍ਰਿਤ ਭੋਜਨੁ ਖਾਣਾ ॥ 
 shhatheeh anmrith bhojan khaanaa ||
-the thirty-six delicious foods to eat,

ਸੇਜ ਸੁਖਾਲੀ ਸੀਤਲੁ ਪਵਣਾ ਸਹਜ ਕੇਲ ਰੰਗ ਕਰਣਾ ਜੀਉ ॥੩॥ 
 saej sukhaalee seethal pavanaa sehaj kael rang karanaa jeeo ||3||
cozy beds, cooling breezes, peaceful joy and the experience of pleasure. ||3||


 ਸਾ ਬੁਧਿ ਦੀਜੈ ਜਿਤੁ ਵਿਸਰਹਿ ਨਾਹੀ ॥ 
 saa budhh dheejai jith visarehi naahee ||
Give me that state of mind, by which I may not forget You.


 ਸਾ ਮਤਿ ਦੀਜੈ ਜਿਤੁ ਤੁਧੁ ਧਿਆਈ ॥ 
 saa math dheejai jith thudhh dhhiaaee ||
Give me that understanding, by which I may meditate on You.

 ਸਾਸ ਸਾਸ ਤੇਰੇ ਗੁਣ ਗਾਵਾ ਓਟ ਨਾਨਕ ਗੁਰ ਚਰਣਾ ਜੀਉ ॥੪॥੧੨॥੧੯॥ 
 saas saas thaerae gun gaavaa outt naanak gur charanaa jeeo ||4||12||19||
I sing Your Glorious Praises with each and every breath. Nanak takes the Support of the Guru's Feet. ||4||12||19||

 ਮਾਝ ਮਹਲਾ ੫ ॥ 
 maajh mehalaa 5 ||
Maajh, Fifth Mehl:


 ਸਿਫਤਿ ਸਾਲਾਹਣੁ ਤੇਰਾ ਹੁਕਮੁ ਰਜਾਈ ॥ 
 sifath saalaahan thaeraa hukam rajaaee ||
To praise You is to follow Your Command and Your Will.

ਸੋ ਗਿਆਨੁ ਧਿਆਨੁ ਜੋ ਤੁਧੁ ਭਾਈ ॥ 
 so giaan dhhiaan jo thudhh bhaaee ||
That which pleases You is spiritual wisdom and meditation

 ਸੋਈ ਜਪੁ ਜੋ ਪ੍ਰਭ ਜੀਉ ਭਾਵੈ ਭਾਣੈ ਪੂਰ ਗਿਆਨਾ ਜੀਉ ॥੧॥ 
 soee jap jo prabh jeeo bhaavai bhaanai poor giaanaa jeeo ||1||
That which pleases God is chanting and meditation; to be in harmony with His Will is perfect spiritual wisdom. ||1||

ਅੰਮ੍ਰਿਤੁ ਨਾਮੁ ਤੇਰਾ ਸੋਈ ਗਾਵੈ ॥ਜੋ ਸਾਹਿਬ ਤੇਰੈ ਮਨਿ ਭਾਵੈ ॥ 
 anmrith naam thaeraa soee gaavai || jo saahib thaerai man bhaavai ||
He alone sings Your Ambrosial Naam, who is pleasing to Your Mind, O my Lord and Master.

 ਤੂੰ ਸੰਤਨ ਕਾ ਸੰਤ ਤੁਮਾਰੇ ਸੰਤ ਸਾਹਿਬ ਮਨੁ ਮਾਨਾ ਜੀਉ ॥੨॥ 
 thoon santhan kaa santh thumaarae santh saahib man maanaa jeeo ||2||
You belong to the Saints, and the Saints belong to You. The minds of the Saints are attuned to You, O my Lord and Master. ||2||

 ਤੂੰ ਸੰਤਨ ਕੀ ਕਰਹਿ ਪ੍ਰਤਿਪਾਲਾ ॥ 
 thoon santhan kee karehi prathipaalaa ||
You cherish and nurture the Saints.


 ਸੰਤ ਖੇਲਹਿ ਤੁਮ ਸੰਗਿ ਗੋਪਾਲਾ ॥ 
 santh khaelehi thum sang gopaalaa ||
The Saints play with You, O Sustainer of the World.

ਅਪੁਨੇ ਸੰਤ ਤੁਧੁ ਖਰੇ ਪਿਆਰੇ ਤੂ ਸੰਤਨ ਕੇ ਪ੍ਰਾਨਾ ਜੀਉ ॥੩॥ 
 apunae santh thudhh kharae piaarae thoo santhan kae praanaa jeeo ||3||
Your Saints are very dear to You. You are the breath of life of the Saints. ||3||

ਉਨ ਸੰਤਨ ਕੈ ਮੇਰਾ ਮਨੁ ਕੁਰਬਾਨੇ ॥ 
 oun santhan kai maeraa man kurabaanae ||
My mind is a sacrifice to those Saints who know You,

ਜਿਨ ਤੂੰ ਜਾਤਾ ਜੋ ਤੁਧੁ ਮਨਿ ਭਾਨੇ ॥ 
 jin thoon jaathaa jo thudhh man bhaanae ||
and are pleasing to Your Mind.


 ਤਿਨ ਕੈ ਸੰਗਿ ਸਦਾ ਸੁਖੁ ਪਾਇਆ ਹਰਿ ਰਸ ਨਾਨਕ ਤ੍ਰਿਪਤਿ ਅਘਾਨਾ ਜੀਉ ॥੪॥੧੩॥੨੦॥ 
 thin kai sang sadhaa sukh paaeiaa har ras naanak thripath aghaanaa jeeo ||4||13||20||
In their company I have found a lasting peace. Nanak is satisfied and fulfilled with the Sublime Essence of the Lord. ||4||13||20||
*Sri Guru Arjan Dev Maharj
Ang 100​


----------



## spnadmin

*Fifth  Stage of Prayer
**
from Bandginama by Raghbir Singh* 

 In this spiritual state, we are convinced that the in-dwelling, All-intelligent power within us is far wiser and mightier than ourselves, and that it is our sincere friend. This Power is our constant protector and helps us to grow and flourish. We find that our own cares and devices are mere impediments in the way of this Power. When we are thoroughly convinced of the potency and greatness of this Power, we become carefree, and rapturously sing:


_ Thou art the refuge of all life,
Thou takes care of all,
Sweet and supremely good is Thy Will,
This is Nanak’s prayer.

jia jant sabhi saran tumari
sarab chint tudhu pase
jo tudhu bhavai soi changa
ik Nanak ki ardase._

Guru Nanak - Bilawal.
_
Even in moments of supreme crisis, we find this Power an unfailing friend
and jubilantly sing:
Supremely good is Thy Will,
Thou art ever and ever and ever, 0 Lord.

jo tudh bhavai sai bhali kar
tu sada salamat Nirankar_

Guru Nanak - Japu.

 At the end of this stage, the spiritual seeker’s prayers become unnecessary, for he feels that Mighty Power already conscious of his subtlest feelings and conceptions, which leads him to sing:

_
Thou art present wherever I seek Thee,
This conviction has grown in me.
To whom am I to pray,
Thou knowest all unsaid, 0 Lord! 

jat kat dekhao tat tat tumhi
mohi eho bisuas hoi aio
kai pahi karao ardasi benti
jao sunato hai Raghuraio_

 Guru Arjan - Gauri.

_ God knows all, even our innermost thoughts,
To whom then should we offer our prayers?

Hari antarjami sabh bidhi janai,
ta kisu pahi akhi sunaiai. _

 Guru Arjan - Sorath.

_ What prayer must Thy humble creature offer?
Thou dwellest in all.

kia dinu karai ardas jao
sabh ghat Prabhu niwas_

 Guru Arjan
5.6 Sixth

ਮਾਝ ਮਹਲਾ ੪ ॥ 
maajh mehalaa 4 ||
Maajh, Fourth Mehl:


ਆਵਹੁ ਭੈਣੇ ਤੁਸੀ ਮਿਲਹੁ ਪਿਆਰੀਆ ॥ 
aavahu bhainae thusee milahu piaareeaa ||
Come, dear sisters-let us join together.


 ਜੋ ਮੇਰਾ ਪ੍ਰੀਤਮੁ ਦਸੇ ਤਿਸ ਕੈ ਹਉ ਵਾਰੀਆ ॥ 
jo maeraa preetham dhasae this kai ho vaareeaa ||
I am a sacrifice to the one who tells me of my Beloved.


 ਮਿਲਿ ਸਤਸੰਗਤਿ ਲਧਾ ਹਰਿ ਸਜਣੁ ਹਉ ਸਤਿਗੁਰ ਵਿਟਹੁ ਘੁਮਾਈਆ ਜੀਉ ॥੧॥ 
mil sathasangath ladhhaa har sajan ho sathigur vittahu ghumaaeeaa jeeo ||1||
Joining the Sat Sangat, the True Congregation, I have found the Lord, my Best Friend. I am a sacrifice to the True Guru. ||1||



 ਜਹ ਜਹ ਦੇਖਾ ਤਹ ਤਹ ਸੁਆਮੀ ॥ 
jeh jeh dhaekhaa theh theh suaamee ||
* Wherever I look, there I see my Lord and Master.
*

  ਤੂ ਘਟਿ ਘਟਿ ਰਵਿਆ ਅੰਤਰਜਾਮੀ ॥ 
thoo ghatt ghatt raviaa antharajaamee ||
* You are permeating each and every heart, O Lord, Inner-knower, Searcher of Hearts.

*
 ਗੁਰਿ ਪੂਰੈ ਹਰਿ ਨਾਲਿ ਦਿਖਾਲਿਆ ਹਉ ਸਤਿਗੁਰ ਵਿਟਹੁ ਸਦ ਵਾਰਿਆ ਜੀਉ ॥੨॥ 
gur poorai har naal dhikhaaliaa ho sathigur vittahu sadh vaariaa jeeo ||2||
* The Perfect Guru has shown me that the Lord is always with me. I am forever a sacrifice to the True Guru. ||2||*


 ਏਕੋ ਪਵਣੁ ਮਾਟੀ ਸਭ ਏਕਾ ਸਭ ਏਕਾ ਜੋਤਿ ਸਬਾਈਆ ॥ 
eaeko pavan maattee sabh eaekaa sabh eaekaa joth sabaaeeaa ||
* There is only one breath; all are made of the same clay; the light within all is the same.*


 ਸਭ ਇਕਾ ਜੋਤਿ ਵਰਤੈ ਭਿਨਿ ਭਿਨਿ ਨ ਰਲਈ ਕਿਸੈ ਦੀ ਰਲਾਈਆ ॥  
sabh eikaa joth varathai bhin bhin n ralee kisai dhee ralaaeeaa ||
* The One Light pervades all the many and various beings. This Light intermingles with them, but it is not diluted or obscured.
*
  ਗੁਰ ਪਰਸਾਦੀ ਇਕੁ ਨਦਰੀ ਆਇਆ ਹਉ ਸਤਿਗੁਰ ਵਿਟਹੁ ਵਤਾਇਆ ਜੀਉ ॥੩॥ 
gur parasaadhee eik nadharee aaeiaa ho sathigur vittahu vathaaeiaa jeeo ||3||
* By Guru's Grace, I have come to see the One. I am a sacrifice to the True Guru. ||3||*

Guru Ram Das
Ang 96
​


----------



## spnadmin

*Fifth  Stage of Prayer
**
from Bandginama by Raghbir Singh* 

Raghbir ji is saying that at the 5th Stage of Prayer we know that He already knows what our prayer will be. 

 In this spiritual state, we are convinced that the in-dwelling, All-intelligent power within us is far wiser and mightier than ourselves, and that it is our sincere friend. This Power is our constant protector and helps us to grow and flourish. We find that our own cares and devices are mere impediments in the way of this Power. When we are thoroughly convinced of the potency and greatness of this Power, we become carefree, and rapturously sing:


_ Thou art the refuge of all life,
Thou takes care of all,
Sweet and supremely good is Thy Will,
This is Nanak’s prayer.

jia jant sabhi saran tumari
sarab chint tudhu pase
jo tudhu bhavai soi changa
ik Nanak ki ardase._

Guru Nanak - Bilawal.
 Even in moments of supreme crisis, we find this Power an unfailing friend
and jubilantly sing:

_ Supremely good is Thy Will,
Thou art ever and ever and ever, 0 Lord.

jo tudh bhavai sai bhali kar
tu sada salamat Nirankar_

Guru Nanak - Japu.

 At the end of this stage, the spiritual seeker’s prayers become unnecessary, for he feels that Mighty Power already conscious of his subtlest feelings and conceptions, which leads him to sing:

_
Thou art present wherever I seek Thee,
This conviction has grown in me.
To whom am I to pray,
Thou knowest all unsaid, 0 Lord! 

jat kat dekhao tat tat tumhi
mohi eho bisuas hoi aio
kai pahi karao ardasi benti
jao sunato hai Raghuraio_

 Guru Arjan - Gauri.

_ God knows all, even our innermost thoughts,
To whom then should we offer our prayers?

Hari antarjami sabh bidhi janai,
ta kisu pahi akhi sunaiai. _

 Guru Arjan - Sorath.

_ What prayer must Thy humble creature offer?
Thou dwellest in all.

kia dinu karai ardas jao
sabh ghat Prabhu niwas_

 Guru Arjan
5.6 Sixth

ਮਾਝ ਮਹਲਾ ੪ ॥ 
maajh mehalaa 4 ||
Maajh, Fourth Mehl:


ਆਵਹੁ ਭੈਣੇ ਤੁਸੀ ਮਿਲਹੁ ਪਿਆਰੀਆ ॥ 
aavahu bhainae thusee milahu piaareeaa ||
Come, dear sisters-let us join together.


 ਜੋ ਮੇਰਾ ਪ੍ਰੀਤਮੁ ਦਸੇ ਤਿਸ ਕੈ ਹਉ ਵਾਰੀਆ ॥ 
jo maeraa preetham dhasae this kai ho vaareeaa ||
I am a sacrifice to the one who tells me of my Beloved.


 ਮਿਲਿ ਸਤਸੰਗਤਿ ਲਧਾ ਹਰਿ ਸਜਣੁ ਹਉ ਸਤਿਗੁਰ ਵਿਟਹੁ ਘੁਮਾਈਆ ਜੀਉ ॥੧॥ 
mil sathasangath ladhhaa har sajan ho sathigur vittahu ghumaaeeaa jeeo ||1||
Joining the Sat Sangat, the True Congregation, I have found the Lord, my Best Friend. I am a sacrifice to the True Guru. ||1||



 ਜਹ ਜਹ ਦੇਖਾ ਤਹ ਤਹ ਸੁਆਮੀ ॥ 
jeh jeh dhaekhaa theh theh suaamee ||
* Wherever I look, there I see my Lord and Master.
*

  ਤੂ ਘਟਿ ਘਟਿ ਰਵਿਆ ਅੰਤਰਜਾਮੀ ॥ 
thoo ghatt ghatt raviaa antharajaamee ||
* You are permeating each and every heart, O Lord, Inner-knower, Searcher of Hearts.

*
 ਗੁਰਿ ਪੂਰੈ ਹਰਿ ਨਾਲਿ ਦਿਖਾਲਿਆ ਹਉ ਸਤਿਗੁਰ ਵਿਟਹੁ ਸਦ ਵਾਰਿਆ ਜੀਉ ॥੨॥ 
gur poorai har naal dhikhaaliaa ho sathigur vittahu sadh vaariaa jeeo ||2||
* The Perfect Guru has shown me that the Lord is always with me. I am forever a sacrifice to the True Guru. ||2||*


 ਏਕੋ ਪਵਣੁ ਮਾਟੀ ਸਭ ਏਕਾ ਸਭ ਏਕਾ ਜੋਤਿ ਸਬਾਈਆ ॥ 
eaeko pavan maattee sabh eaekaa sabh eaekaa joth sabaaeeaa ||
* There is only one breath; all are made of the same clay; the light within all is the same.*


 ਸਭ ਇਕਾ ਜੋਤਿ ਵਰਤੈ ਭਿਨਿ ਭਿਨਿ ਨ ਰਲਈ ਕਿਸੈ ਦੀ ਰਲਾਈਆ ॥  
sabh eikaa joth varathai bhin bhin n ralee kisai dhee ralaaeeaa ||
* The One Light pervades all the many and various beings. This Light intermingles with them, but it is not diluted or obscured.
*
  ਗੁਰ ਪਰਸਾਦੀ ਇਕੁ ਨਦਰੀ ਆਇਆ ਹਉ ਸਤਿਗੁਰ ਵਿਟਹੁ ਵਤਾਇਆ ਜੀਉ ॥੩॥ 
gur parasaadhee eik nadharee aaeiaa ho sathigur vittahu vathaaeiaa jeeo ||3||
* By Guru's Grace, I have come to see the One. I am a sacrifice to the True Guru. ||3||*

Guru Ram Das
Ang 96
​


----------



## Sikh80

Remember Him and be imbued in Naam.


mÚ 3 ] (587-4)

Third Mehl:

 siqguir syivAY sdw suKu jnm mrx duKu jwie ] (587-4, vfhMsu, mÚ 3)

Serving the True Guru, one finds a lasting peace; the pains of birth and death are removed.


 icMqw mUil n hoveI AicMqu vsY min Awie ] (587-5, vfhMsu, mÚ 3)

He is not troubled by anxiety, and the carefree Lord comes to dwell in the mind.


 AMqir qIrQu igAwnu hY siqguir dIAw buJwie ] (587-5, vfhMsu, mÚ 3)

Deep within himself, is the sacred shrine of spiritual wisdom, revealed by the True Guru.


 mYlu geI mnu inrmlu hoAw AMimRq sir qIriQ nwie ] (587-6, vfhMsu, mÚ 3)

His filth is removed, and his soul becomes immaculately pure, bathing in the sacred shrine, the pool of Ambrosial Nectar.


 sjx imly sjxw scY sbid suBwie ] (587-6, vfhMsu, mÚ 3)

The friend meets with the True Friend, the Lord, through the love of the Shabad.



 Gr hI prcw pwieAw joqI joiq imlwie ] (587-7, vfhMsu, mÚ 3)

Within the home of his own being, he finds the Divine Self, and his light blends with the Light.


pwKMif jmkwlu n CofeI lY jwsI piq gvwie ] (587-7, vfhMsu, mÚ 3)

The Messenger of Death does not leave the hypocrite; he is led away in dishonor.



nwnk nwim rqy sy aubry scy isau ilv lwie ]2] (587-8, vfhMsu, mÚ 3)
  O Nanak, those who are imbued with the Naam are saved; they are in love with the True Lord. ||2||​


----------



## spnadmin

*Sixth Stage of Prayer

from Bandginama by Raghbir Singh


* In the final stage of adoration, the Beloved becomes the Lover; the Lover the Beloved. The All-intelligent power in this stage is ever ready to fulfill the will of the adorer. Even the slightest of his wishes materializes:
_
Whatever His saints conceive, He fulfills.
jo jo chitvahi sadh jan so leta man

 Guru Arjan - Bilawal.

Wherever His servant seeks,
God is there and appears by His servant’s side,
What the servant desires of his Master is granted.

jah jah kaj kirti sewak ki taha taha uth dhavai
sewak kau nikti hoi dikhavai
jo jo kahai thakur pahi sewak tatkal hoi awai

 Guru Arjan - Asa.

The mind becomes as purified as the water of the Ganga,
Even God craves to look after such a devotee of His.

Kabir manu nirmal bhaia jaisa Ganga nir
pachhai lago Hari phirai kahat Kabir Kabir

 Kabir - Sloka.

How can Thy child starve, when Thou art the Father?
Thou hast inexhaustible treasures of the world and of Nam,
The child will have what it desires,
The Father in His grace commands,
Give the child what he asks for.
Thy child Nanak, 0 Lord, seeks to see Thee
May Thy Lotus Feet ever dwell in my heart.

jiska pita tu hai mere suami tis barik bhukh kaisi
navnidhi nam nidhan grah terai
man bachhai so laisi
pita kirpali agia eh dini
bariku mukh magai so dena
Nanak barik darasu Prabh chahai
mohi hirdai basahi nit charana

 Guru Arjan - Malar_.

At this stage, prayer reaches its climax. Every wish of the adorer is fulfilled unuttered, unsolicited, automatically, by the Power who knows the inner secrets of all hearts.

_ The devotee’s prayer is never unavailing.
Birthi kade na hovai jan ki ardas

Guru Arjan - Bilawal._

 Having reached this stage, the adorer transcends the stage of demands. He understands the philosophy of prayer. He knows that prayers go forth, so long as one is imperfect. When by the grace of God one has achieved perfection, what can or will one ask for? Worldly treasures lie at one’s feet. The beggar is turned into the master!

_
We are neither here nor there;
He is everywhere
He alone is.

ham kichhu nahi ekai ohi
agai pachhai eko soi
Nanak guri khoe bhram bhanga
ham oimili hoe ek ranga

Guru Arjan - Asa._

 5.6.1 Need for Prayer.

 Prayer is essential, no matter in what spiritual state we may be. Prayer helps to fulfill all our physical needs as well as the highest and most sublime of our spiritual demands. Prayer humbles and purifies our mind. For the spiritual seeker, it is as indispensable as the stick to a blind man. 

_Talk not of crows and herons,
His grace turns crows into swans.

kia hans kia bagula ja kao nadar dhare
jo tis bhavai Nanaka kagahu hans kare

For all thy needs, implore God,
Have firm faith, and you will realize your objective.

kita loriai kamu su Hari pai akhiai
karaj dei sawari satigur sachu sakhiai

Guru Nanak - Siri Rag.

_ਸਿਰੀਰਾਗੁ ਮਹਲਾ ੧ ਘਰੁ ੪ ॥ 
sireeraag mehalaa 1 ghar 4 ||
Siree Raag, First Mehl, Fourth House:

 ਤੂ ਦਰੀਆਉ ਦਾਨਾ ਬੀਨਾ ਮੈ ਮਛੁਲੀ ਕੈਸੇ ਅੰਤੁ ਲਹਾ ॥ 
thoo dhareeaao dhaanaa beenaa mai mashhulee kaisae anth lehaa ||
You are the River, All-knowing and All-seeing. I am just a fish-how can I find Your limit?

 ਜਹ ਜਹ ਦੇਖਾ ਤਹ ਤਹ ਤੂ ਹੈ ਤੁਝ ਤੇ ਨਿਕਸੀ ਫੂਟਿ ਮਰਾ ॥੧॥ 
jeh jeh dhaekhaa theh theh thoo hai thujh thae nikasee foott maraa ||1||
Wherever I look, You are there. Outside of You, I would burst and die. ||1||

ਨ ਜਾਣਾ ਮੇਉ ਨ ਜਾਣਾ ਜਾਲੀ ॥ 
n jaanaa maeo n jaanaa jaalee ||
I do not know of the fisherman, and I do not know of the net.
ਜਾ ਦੁਖੁ ਲਾਗੈ ਤਾ ਤੁਝੈ ਸਮਾਲੀ ॥੧॥ ਰਹਾਉ ॥ 
jaa dhukh laagai thaa thujhai samaalee ||1|| rehaao ||
But when the pain comes, then I call upon You. ||1||Pause||

ਤੂ ਭਰਪੂਰਿ ਜਾਨਿਆ ਮੈ ਦੂਰਿ ॥ 
thoo bharapoor jaaniaa mai dhoor ||
You are present everywhere. I had thought that You were far away.


ਜੋ ਕਛੁ ਕਰੀ ਸੁ ਤੇਰੈ ਹਦੂਰਿ ॥ 
jo kashh karee s thaerai hadhoor ||
Whatever I do, I do in Your Presence.

 ਤੂ ਦੇਖਹਿ ਹਉ ਮੁਕਰਿ ਪਾਉ ॥ 
thoo dhaekhehi ho mukar paao ||
You see all my actions, and yet I deny them.

 ਤੇਰੈ ਕੰਮਿ ਨ ਤੇਰੈ ਨਾਇ ॥੨॥ 
thaerai kanm n thaerai naae ||2||
I have not worked for You, or Your Name. ||2||

 ਜੇਤਾ ਦੇਹਿ ਤੇਤਾ ਹਉ ਖਾਉ ॥ 
jaethaa dhaehi thaethaa ho khaao ||
Whatever You give me, that is what I eat.

ਬਿਆ ਦਰੁ ਨਾਹੀ ਕੈ ਦਰਿ ਜਾਉ ॥ 
biaa dhar naahee kai dhar jaao ||
There is no other door-unto which door should I go?

ਨਾਨਕੁ ਏਕ ਕਹੈ ਅਰਦਾਸਿ ॥ 
naanak eaek kehai aradhaas ||
 Nanak offers this one prayer:

 
 ਜੀਉ ਪਿੰਡੁ ਸਭੁ ਤੇਰੈ ਪਾਸਿ ॥੩॥ 
jeeo pindd sabh thaerai paas ||3||
this body and soul are totally Yours. ||3||


 ਆਪੇ ਨੇੜੈ ਦੂਰਿ ਆਪੇ ਹੀ ਆਪੇ ਮੰਝਿ ਮਿਆਨ+ ॥ 
aapae naerrai dhoor aapae hee aapae manjh miaanuo ||
He Himself is near, and He Himself is far away; He Himself is in-between.


 ਆਪੇ ਵੇਖੈ ਸੁਣੇ ਆਪੇ ਹੀ ਕੁਦਰਤਿ ਕਰੇ ਜਹਾਨ+ ॥ 
aapae vaekhai sunae aapae hee kudharath karae jehaanuo ||
He Himself beholds, and He Himself listens. By His Creative Power, He created the world. 


ੋ ਤਿਸੁ ਭਾਵੈ ਨਾਨਕਾ ਹੁਕਮੁ ਸੋਈ ਪਰਵਾਨ+ ॥੪॥੩੧॥ 
jo this bhaavai naanakaa hukam soee paravaanuo ||4||31||
Whatever pleases Him, O Nanak-that Command is acceptable. ||4||31||​


----------



## spnadmin

Over and over again the Gurus teach us that all of our toil and trouble helps us little when our face is not turned to the Lord. All of our clever talk is nothing. So we should eat the food that Lord has prepared for us. The way of devotion is the most excellent path. On this path we are united with Him and find Truth. 

 ਕਾਨੜਾ ਮਹਲਾ ੫ ॥ 
kaanarraa mehalaa 5 ||
Kaanraa, Fifth Mehl:

 
 ਭਗਤਿ ਭਗਤਨ ਹੂੰ ਬਨਿ ਆਈ ॥ 
bhagath bhagathan hoon ban aaee ||
 Devotion is the natural quality of God's devotees.

 
 ਤਨ ਮਨ ਗਲਤ ਭਏ ਠਾਕੁਰ ਸਿਉ ਆਪਨ ਲੀਏ ਮਿਲਾਈ ॥੧॥ ਰਹਾਉ ॥ 
than man galath bheae thaakur sio aapan leeeae milaaee ||1|| rehaao ||
Their bodies and minds are blended with their Lord and Master; He unites them with Himself. ||1||Pause||

 
 ਗਾਵਨਹਾਰੀ ਗਾਵੈ ਗੀਤ ॥ 
gaavanehaaree gaavai geeth ||
The singer sings the songs,

 
 ਤੇ ਉਧਰੇ ਬਸੇ ਜਿਹ ਚੀਤ ॥੧॥ 
thae oudhharae basae jih cheeth ||1||
but she alone is saved, within whose consciousness the Lord abides. ||1||

 
 ਪੇਖੇ ਬਿੰਜਨ ਪਰੋਸਨਹਾਰੈ ॥ 
paekhae binjan parosanehaarai ||
The one who sets the table sees the food,

ਜਿਹ ਭੋਜਨੁ ਕੀਨੋ ਤੇ ਤ੍ਰਿਪਤਾਰੈ ॥੨॥ 
jih bhojan keeno thae thripathaarai ||2||
but only one who eats the food is satisfied. ||2||

 ਅਨਿਕ ਸ੍ਵਾਂਗ ਕਾਛੇ ਭੇਖਧਾਰੀ ॥  
anik svaang kaashhae bhaekhadhhaaree ||
People disguise themselves with all sorts of costumes,

 
 ਜੈਸੋ ਸਾ ਤੈਸੋ ਦ੍ਰਿਸਟਾਰੀ ॥੩॥ 
jaiso saa thaiso dhrisattaaree ||3||
but in the end, they are seen as they truly are. ||3||

 
 ਕਹਨ ਕਹਾਵਨ ਸਗਲ ਜੰਜਾਰ ॥ 
kehan kehaavan sagal janjaar ||
Speaking and talking are all just entanglements.

 
 ਨਾਨਕ ਦਾਸ ਸਚੁ ਕਰਣੀ ਸਾਰ ॥੪॥੫॥ 
naanak dhaas sach karanee saar ||4||5||
O slave Nanak, the true way of life is excellent. ||4||5||

 Ang 1299
 Guru Arjan Dev​


----------



## AmbarDhara

> Over and over again the Gurus teach us that all of our toil and trouble helps us little when our face is not turned to the Lord. All of our clever talk is nothing. So we should eat the food that Lord has prepared for us. The way of devotion is the most excellent path. On this path we are united with Him and find Truth.


 
Excellent Aad Ji.


----------



## spnadmin

This is a prayer that teaches me how to pray. By Guru Nanak, in sriraag, Ang 25. We think we know all about life. We really know next to nothing.  You are the River, All-knowing and All-seeing. I am just a fish-how can I find Your limit? We recognize Him as our Everything -- without Him there would be no life at all  Wherever I look, You are there. Outside of You, I would burst and die. How ignorant we are of the circumstances that control our existence and our certain death  I do not know of the fisherman, and I do not know of the net. He has given us everything, we are ignorant children.  I have not worked for You, or Your Name. But He keeps the door open  There is no other door-unto which door should I go? Nanak tells us what we must do. 



  ਸਿਰੀਰਾਗੁ ਮਹਲਾ ੧ ਘਰੁ ੪ ॥ 
sireeraag mehalaa 1 ghar 4 ||
Siree Raag, First Mehl, Fourth House:


  ਤੂ ਦਰੀਆਉ ਦਾਨਾ ਬੀਨਾ ਮੈ ਮਛੁਲੀ ਕੈਸੇ ਅੰਤੁ ਲਹਾ ॥ 
thoo dhareeaao dhaanaa beenaa mai mashhulee kaisae anth lehaa ||
You are the River, All-knowing and All-seeing. I am just a fish-how can I find Your limit?


 ਜਹ ਜਹ ਦੇਖਾ ਤਹ ਤਹ ਤੂ ਹੈ ਤੁਝ ਤੇ ਨਿਕਸੀ ਫੂਟਿ ਮਰਾ ॥੧॥ 
jeh jeh dhaekhaa theh theh thoo hai thujh thae nikasee foott maraa ||1||
Wherever I look, You are there. Outside of You, I would burst and die. ||1||


  ਨ ਜਾਣਾ ਮੇਉ ਨ ਜਾਣਾ ਜਾਲੀ ॥ 
n jaanaa maeo n jaanaa jaalee ||
I do not know of the fisherman, and I do not know of the net.


  ਜਾ ਦੁਖੁ ਲਾਗੈ ਤਾ ਤੁਝੈ ਸਮਾਲੀ ॥੧॥ ਰਹਾਉ ॥ 
jaa dhukh laagai thaa thujhai samaalee ||1|| rehaao ||
But when the pain comes, then I call upon You. ||1||Pause||
 ਤੂ ਭਰਪੂਰਿ ਜਾਨਿਆ ਮੈ ਦੂਰਿ ॥ 
thoo bharapoor jaaniaa mai dhoor ||
You are present everywhere. I had thought that You were far away.


 ਜੋ ਕਛੁ ਕਰੀ ਸੁ ਤੇਰੈ ਹਦੂਰਿ ॥ 
jo kashh karee s thaerai hadhoor ||
Whatever I do, I do in Your Presence.



  ਤੂ ਦੇਖਹਿ ਹਉ ਮੁਕਰਿ ਪਾਉ ॥ 
thoo dhaekhehi ho mukar paao ||
You see all my actions, and yet I deny them.




  ਤੇਰੈ ਕੰਮਿ ਨ ਤੇਰੈ ਨਾਇ ॥੨॥ 
thaerai kanm n thaerai naae ||2||
I have not worked for You, or Your Name. ||2||




 ਜੇਤਾ ਦੇਹਿ ਤੇਤਾ ਹਉ ਖਾਉ ॥ 
jaethaa dhaehi thaethaa ho khaao ||
Whatever You give me, that is what I eat.




  ਬਿਆ ਦਰੁ ਨਾਹੀ ਕੈ ਦਰਿ ਜਾਉ ॥ 
biaa dhar naahee kai dhar jaao ||
There is no other door-unto which door should I go?


 ਨਾਨਕੁ ਏਕ ਕਹੈ ਅਰਦਾਸਿ ॥ 
naanak eaek kehai aradhaas ||
Nanak offers this one prayer:


 ਜੀਉ ਪਿੰਡੁ ਸਭੁ ਤੇਰੈ ਪਾਸਿ ॥੩॥ 
jeeo pindd sabh thaerai paas ||3||
this body and soul are totally Yours. ||3||​


----------



## spnadmin

One constant theme in the Adi Granth is this: He has given us every gift beginning with life and ending with the path to the threshold of His Bliss. We keep Him company when we pray. We sustain our relationship with Him when we pray. We speak to Him in prayer. In Sri Dasam Granth, I have found, that the themes, the lessons, the understanding of the generations of the Gurus before are given voice in a new way by Sri Gobind Singh ji Maharaj.

On panna 339, we are told in various ways Who our companion is Whom we adore. How we know Him.  Guru Gobind Singh's voice is different. He is emphatic. There cannot be any doubt -- He is the Creator, the only One, therefore Who else should we worship. He destroys darkness, and we should worship with diligence. He pervades all limbs, and we should sing His praises. He is the Giver of all Truths. Yet He is also graceful.


 ਕਬਿਤੁ ॥ ਤ੍ਵ ਪ੍ਰਸਾਦਿ ॥ 
 Kabit(u)|| Tva Prasaadh||
KABIT, BY THY GRACE

 

 ਕਾਮ ਕੋ ਕੁਨਿੰਦਾ ਖੈਰ ਖੂਬੀ ਕੋ ਦਿਹਿੰਦਾ ਗਜ ਗਾਜੀ ਕੋ ਗਜਿੰਦਾ ਸੁ ਕੁਨਿੰਦਾ ਕੈ ਬਤਾਈਐ ॥ 
 Kaam ko kunindaa khair khoobiko dihindaa gaj gaajiko gajindaa su kunindaa kai bataaeeai||
* He is called the creator, *who completes all the errands, who gives the comfort and honour and who is the destroyer of warriors stout like elephants.


 
 ਚਾਮ ਕੇ ਚਲਿੰਦਾ ਘਾਉ ਘਾਮ ਤੇ ਬਚਿੰਦਾ ਛਤ੍ਰ ਛੈਨੀ ਕੇ ਛਲਿੰਦਾ ਸੋ ਦਿਹਿੰਦਾ ਕੈ ਮਨਾਈਐ ॥ 
 Chaam ke chalindaa ghaau ghaam te bachindaa chhatra chhainike chhalindaa so dihindaa kai manaaeeai||
He is the wielder of bow, the Protector from all types of afflictions, Deceiver of the universal monarchs and Donor of everything without asking. *He should be worshipped with diligence.
*

 
 ਜਰ ਕੋ ਦਿਹਿੰਦਾ ਜਾਨ ਮਾਨ ਕੋ ਜਨਿੰਦਾ ਜੋਤ ਜੇਬ ਕੋ ਗਜਿੰਦਾ ਜਾਨ ਮਾਨ ਜਾਨ ਗਾਈਐ ॥ 
 Jar ko dihindaa jaan maan ko janindaa jot jeb ko gajindaa jaan maan jaan gaaeeai||
He is the Giver of wealth, Knower of life and honour and sorter of light and reputation; *His Praises should be sung.*


 

 ਦੋਖ ਕੇ ਦਲਿੰਦਾ ਦੀਨ ਦਾਨਸ ਦਿਹੰਦਾ ਦੋਖ ਦੁਰਜਨ ਦਲਿੰਦਾ ਧਿਆਇ ਦੂਜ ਕਉਨ ਧਿਆਈਐ ॥੫॥੪੪॥ 
 Dokh ke dalindaa deen daanas dihandaa dokh durjan dalindaa dhiaae doojo kaun dhiaaeeai||5||44||
He is the effacer of blemishes, the giver of religious discipline and wisdom and the destroyer of vicious people. *Whom else should we remember?*
 



ਕਬਿਤੁ ॥ ਤ੍ਵ ਪ੍ਰਸਾਦਿ ॥ 
 Kabit(u)|| Tva Prasaadh||
KABIT, BY THY GRACE


  ਸਾਲਸ ਸਹਿੰਦਾ ਸਿੱਧਤਾਈ ਕੋ ਸਧਿੰਦਾ ਅੰਗ ਅੰਗ ਮੈ ਅਵਿੰਦਾ ਏਕੁ ਏਕੋ ਨਾਥ ਜਾਨੀਐ ॥ 
 Saalas sahindaa siddhtaaiko sadhindaa ang ang mai avindaa ek(u) eko naath jaaneeai||
He endures everything peacefully, He is engrossed in attainment of perfection, and *He is the Only Lord who pervades in all limbs.*


  ਕਾਲਖ ਕਟਿੰਦਾ ਖੁਰਾਸਨ ਕੋ ਖੁਨਿੰਦਾ ਗ੍ਰਬ ਗਾਫਲ ਗਲਿੰਦਾ ਗੋਲ ਗੰਜਖ ਬਖਾਨੀਐ ॥ 
 Kaalakh katindaa Khuraasaan ko khunindaa grab gaaphal galindaa gol ganjakh bakhaaneeai||*
He is the remover of darkness*, the masher of the Pathans of Khorasan, perisher of the egoists and idlers, He is described as the destroyer of people full of vices.


   ਗਾਲਬ ਗਿਰੰਦਾ ਜੀਤ ਤੇਜ ਕੋ ਦਿਹਿੰਦਾ ਚਿਤ ਚਾਪ ਕੇ ਚਲਿੰਦਾ ਛੋਡ ਅਉਰ ਕਉਨ ਆਨੀਐ ॥ 
Gaalab girandaa jeet tej ko dihindaa chit chaap ke chalindaa chho? aur kaun aaneeai||
Whom should we worship except the Lord who is the *Vanquisher of the Conquerors, giver of the Glory of conquest and who shoots the miraculous arrows from His bow.* 

  ਸੱਤਤਾ ਦਿਹੰਦਾ ਸੱਤਤਾਈ ਕੋ ਸੁਖਿੰਦਾ ਕਰਮ ਕਾਮ ਕੋ ਕੁਨਿੰਦਾ ਛੋਡ ਦੂਜਾ ਕਉਨ ਮਾਨੀਐ ॥੬॥੪੫॥ 
 Satta-taa dihandaa satt-taaiko sukhindaa karam kaam ko kunindaa chho? doojaa kaun maaneeai||6||45||
* Whom else should we adore except him who is the Giver of Truth and Drier of falsehood and performer of Graceful acts?*​


----------



## spnadmin

The first time I heard it recited in Gurbani "the terrifying world ocean" I was struck with recognition -- This is just how it is, terrifying. Decisions, actions, projects, relationships taken with daring and false courage. And underneath all this confidence, really I knew and know how truly unknowing I am. We live life recklessly as if we were in control. Who protects us in our ignorance is Waheguru. We are wandering, we are alone. He Who is the Protection of the Saints is our Protector. We cannot find the beginning or the end of His presence. Is it not wonderful that Guru Arjan Dev says, that discovering the Court of the Lord, he swings his arms with joy - like a child fascinated with this. Once discovering this reality that is His-- the hardest part begins -- to be a sacrifice to Him through continual devotion. ​
ਰਾਗੁ ਗਉੜੀ ਮਾਝ ਮਹਲਾ ੫
raag gourree maajh mehalaa 5
Raag Gauree Maajh, Fifth Mehl 


ੴ ਸਤਿਗੁਰ ਪ੍ਰਸਾਦਿ ॥
ik oankaar sathigur prasaadh ||
One Universal Creator God. By The Grace Of The True Guru:


 ਖੋਜਤ ਫਿਰੇ ਅਸੰਖ ਅੰਤੁ ਨ ਪਾਰੀਆ ॥
khojath firae asankh anth n paareeaa ||
Countless are those who wander around searching for You, but they do not find Your limits.


ਸੇਈ ਹੋਏ ਭਗਤ ਜਿਨਾ ਕਿਰਪਾਰੀਆ ॥੧॥
saeee hoeae bhagath jinaa kirapaareeaa ||1||
They alone are Your devotees, who are blessed by Your Grace. ||1||


ਹਉ ਵਾਰੀਆ ਹਰਿ ਵਾਰੀਆ ॥੧॥ ਰਹਾਉ ॥
ho vaareeaa har vaareeaa ||1|| rehaao ||
I am a sacrifice, I am a sacrifice to You. ||1||Pause||



 ਸੁਣਿ ਸੁਣਿ ਪੰਥੁ ਡਰਾਉ ਬਹੁਤੁ ਭੈਹਾਰੀਆ ॥
sun sun panthh ddaraao bahuth bhaihaareeaa ||
Continually hearing of the terrifying path, I am so afraid.


 ਮੈ ਤਕੀ ਓਟ ਸੰਤਾਹ ਲੇਹੁ ਉਬਾਰੀਆ ॥੨॥
mai thakee outt santhaah laehu oubaareeaa ||2||
I have sought the Protection of the Saints; please, save me! ||2||


 ਮੋਹਨ ਲਾਲ ਅਨੂਪ ਸਰਬ ਸਾਧਾਰੀਆ ॥
mohan laal anoop sarab saadhhaareeaa ||
The Fascinating and Beauteous Beloved is the Giver of support to all.


 ਗੁਰ ਨਿਵਿ ਨਿਵਿ ਲਾਗਉ ਪਾਇ ਦੇਹੁ ਦਿਖਾਰੀਆ ॥੩॥
gur niv niv laago paae dhaehu dhikhaareeaa ||3||
I bow low and fall at the Feet of the Guru; if only I could see the Lord! ||3||


ਮੈ ਕੀਏ ਮਿਤ੍ਰ ਅਨੇਕ ਇਕਸੁ ਬਲਿਹਾਰੀਆ ॥
mai keeeae mithr anaek eikas balihaareeaa ||
I have made many friends, but I am a sacrifice to the One alone.


ਸਭ ਗੁਣ ਕਿਸ ਹੀ ਨਾਹਿ ਹਰਿ ਪੂਰ ਭੰਡਾਰੀਆ ॥੪॥
sabh gun kis hee naahi har poor bhanddaareeaa ||4||
No one has all virtues; the Lord alone is filled to overflowing with them. ||4||


 ਚਹੁ ਦਿਸਿ ਜਪੀਐ ਨਾਉ ਸੂਖਿ ਸਵਾਰੀਆ ॥
chahu dhis japeeai naao sookh savaareeaa ||
His Name is chanted in the four directions; those who chant it are embellished with peace.


 ਮੈ ਆਹੀ ਓੜਿ ਤੁਹਾਰਿ ਨਾਨਕ ਬਲਿਹਾਰੀਆ ॥੫॥
mai aahee ourr thuhaar naanak balihaareeaa ||5||
I seek Your Protection; Nanak is a sacrifice to You. ||5||


ਗੁਰਿ ਕਾਢਿਓ ਭੁਜਾ ਪਸਾਰਿ ਮੋਹ ਕੂਪਾਰੀਆ ॥
gur kaadtiou bhujaa pasaar moh koopaareeaa ||
The Guru reached out to me, and gave me His Arm; He lifted me up, out of the pit of emotional 


ਮੈ ਜੀਤਿਓ ਜਨਮੁ ਅਪਾਰੁ ਬਹੁਰਿ ਨ ਹਾਰੀਆ ॥੬॥
mai jeethiou janam apaar bahur n haareeaa ||6||
I have won the incomparable life, and I shall not lose it again. ||6||


 ਮੈ ਪਾਇਓ ਸਰਬ ਨਿਧਾਨੁ ਅਕਥੁ ਕਥਾਰੀਆ ॥
mai paaeiou sarab nidhhaan akathh kathhaareeaa ||
I have obtained the treasure of all; His Speech is unspoken and subtle.


ਹਰਿ ਦਰਗਹ ਸੋਭਾਵੰਤ ਬਾਹ ਲੁਡਾਰੀਆ ॥੭॥
har dharageh sobhaavanth baah luddaareeaa ||7||
In the Court of the Lord, I am honored and glorified; I swing my arms in joy. ||7||



 ਜਨ ਨਾਨਕ ਲਧਾ ਰਤਨੁ ਅਮੋਲੁ ਅਪਾਰੀਆ ॥
jan naanak ladhhaa rathan amol apaareeaa ||
Servant Nanak has received the invaluable and incomparable jewel.


 ਗੁਰ ਸੇਵਾ ਭਉਜਲੁ ਤਰੀਐ ਕਹਉ ਪੁਕਾਰੀਆ ॥੮॥੧੨॥
gur saevaa bhoujal thareeai keho pukaareeaa ||8||12||
Serving the Guru, I cross over the terrifying world-ocean; I proclaim this loudly to all. ||8||12||

Guru Arjan Dev
Ant 240​


----------



## spnadmin

There is an old Punjabi expression, when a woman would greet her mother-in-law or senior female of her husband's family, she would say  -- _I touch the hem of my veil to your feet -_- and she would bend down and do that. A gesture of profound respect for that person. In Gurbani, the Guru often speaks of bending, stooping down, to touch the feet of the Sants, the dust of the feet of the saints, and the Lotus feet of the True Guru. This is more than profound respect and more than the deepest awe. By touching His feet or the feet of the sants, one is placing oneself in the arc of Divinity. Completing that arc, and blending oneself with that which is mysterious, great and holy. In this shabad, we are told that to love the lotus feet of the Lord (the essence of detachment and bliss) is the way of life of the Sants, and it takes us away from attachment and duality. This is the way we live, and this is how we find peace, and this is the way we meet with the Lord. 
*
We should pray -- Please permeate my body, mind and being. 
* 

ਛੰਤੁ ॥ 
shhanth ||


ਚਰਨ ਕਮਲ ਸਿਉ ਪ੍ਰੀਤਿ ਰੀਤਿ ਸੰਤਨ ਮਨਿ ਆਵਏ ਜੀਉ ॥ 
charan kamal sio preeth reeth santhan man aaveae jeeo ||
To love the Lotus Feet of the Lord-this way of life has come into the minds of His Saints.
  
ਦੁਤੀਆ ਭਾਉ ਬਿਪਰੀਤਿ ਅਨੀਤਿ ਦਾਸਾ ਨਹ ਭਾਵਏ ਜੀਉ ॥ 
dhutheeaa bhaao bipareeth aneeth dhaasaa neh bhaaveae jeeo ||
The love of duality, this evil practice, this bad habit, is not liked by the Lord's slaves.
  
ਦਾਸਾ ਨਹ ਭਾਵਏ ਬਿਨੁ ਦਰਸਾਵਏ ਇਕ ਖਿਨੁ ਧੀਰਜੁ ਕਿਉ ਕਰੈ ॥ 
dhaasaa neh bhaaveae bin dharasaaveae eik khin dhheeraj kio karai ||
It is not pleasing to the Lord's slaves; without the Blessed Vision of the Lord's Darshan, how can they find peace, even for a moment?
 

  ਨਾਮ ਬਿਹੂਨਾ ਤਨੁ ਮਨੁ ਹੀਨਾ ਜਲ ਬਿਨੁ ਮਛੁਲੀ ਜਿਉ ਮਰੈ ॥ 
naam bihoonaa than man heenaa jal bin mashhulee jio marai ||
Without the Naam, the Name of the Lord, the body and mind are empty; like fish out of water, they die.
 

ਮਿਲੁ ਮੇਰੇ ਪਿਆਰੇ ਪ੍ਰਾਨ ਅਧਾਰੇ ਗੁਣ ਸਾਧਸੰਗਿ ਮਿਲਿ ਗਾਵਏ ॥ 
mil maerae piaarae praan adhhaarae gun saadhhasang mil gaaveae ||
Please meet with me, O my Beloved-You are the Support of my breath of life. Joining the Saadh Sangat, the Company of the Holy, I sing Your Glorious Praises.
 
ਨਾਨਕ ਕੇ ਸੁਆਮੀ ਧਾਰਿ ਅਨੁਗ੍ਰਹੁ ਮਨਿ ਤਨਿ ਅੰਕਿ ਸਮਾਵਏ ॥੧॥ 
naanak kae suaamee dhhaar anugrahu man than ank samaaveae ||1||
O Lord and Master of Nanak, please grant Your Grace, and permeate my body, mind and being. ||1||

Guru Arjan Dev
Ang 80


----------



## spnadmin

*We should worship and adore Him with complete surrender. Good or bad that happens to us in this world is of no consequence. *

ਦੇਵਗੰਧਾਰੀ ॥ 
 dhaevagandhhaaree ||
Dayv-Gandhaaree:


  ਅਬ ਹਮ ਚਲੀ ਠਾਕੁਰ ਪਹਿ ਹਾਰਿ ॥ 
 ab ham chalee thaakur pehi haar ||
Now, I have come, exhausted, to my Lord and Master.



  ਜਬ ਹਮ ਸਰਣਿ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਕੀ ਆਈ ਰਾਖੁ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਭਾਵੈ ਮਾਰਿ ॥੧॥ ਰਹਾਉ ॥ 
 jab ham saran prabhoo kee aaee raakh prabhoo bhaavai maar ||1|| rehaao ||
* Now that I have come seeking Your Sanctuary, God, please, either save me, or kill me.
 ||1||Pause||  *


ਲੋਕਨ ਕੀ ਚਤੁਰਾਈ ਉਪਮਾ ਤੇ ਬੈਸੰਤਰਿ ਜਾਰਿ ॥ 
 lokan kee chathuraaee oupamaa thae baisanthar jaar ||
I have burnt in the fire the clever devices and praises of the world.


  ਕੋਈ ਭਲਾ ਕਹਉ ਭਾਵੈ ਬੁਰਾ ਕਹਉ ਹਮ ਤਨੁ ਦੀਓ ਹੈ ਢਾਰਿ ॥੧॥ 
 koee bhalaa keho bhaavai buraa keho ham than dheeou hai dtaar ||1||
Some speak good of me, and some speak ill of me, but I have surrendered my body to You. ||1||



ਜੋ ਆਵਤ ਸਰਣਿ ਠਾਕੁਰ ਪ੍ਰਭੁ ਤੁਮਰੀ ਤਿਸੁ ਰਾਖਹੁ ਕਿਰਪਾ ਧਾਰਿ ॥ 
 jo aavath saran thaakur prabh thumaree this raakhahu kirapaa dhhaar ||
Whoever comes to Your Sanctuary, O God, Lord and Master, You save by Your Merciful Grace.


  ਜਨ ਨਾਨਕ ਸਰਣਿ ਤੁਮਾਰੀ ਹਰਿ ਜੀਉ ਰਾਖਹੁ ਲਾਜ ਮੁਰਾਰਿ ॥੨॥੪॥ 
 jan naanak saran thumaaree har jeeo raakhahu laaj muraar ||2||4||
Servant Nanak has entered Your Sanctuary, Dear Lord; O Lord, please, protect his honor! ||2||4||

Guru Ram Das
Ang 527

​


----------



## spnadmin

Of all the Guru Bani, the Bani of Guru Amar Das is perhaps the most direct, and even severe. In the shabad below the 3rd Guru tells us "search this cave," the self within, the hidden place that is dark and lost to us. The cave can be filled with light through the Shabad. And then, Guru Amras Das tell us we discover that the Lord dwells there, deep within. The Bani is telling us to "meditate" and to "worship" even to "decorate" ourselves with the Shabad, making it the adornment and ourselves radiant, finding the Beloved, and finding Peace. 

Absent this "decoration," when the Shabad is absent within, the cost is great. We cannot liberate ourselves, find mukhti, and remain mired in duality. Guru Amar Das says that He will inflict great punishment -- and that is the punishment -- the "tax" that is imposed by the Messenger of Death when he greets us when it is our time to leave. "Every grain" and "every particle" is counted, using a metaphor from his time, Guru Amar Das is pointing out that all that we have grown and harvested in our lifetime will be assessed, both the  material and the spiritual. All will be weighed in the balance, and the tax will be heavy if one side does not weigh more. Mired in duality, our punishment is to come and go, never having met the Beloved, never having known that He can fill the cave deep within the self with light. 

 ਗੁਰ ਕੈ ਸਬਦਿ ਇਹੁ ਗੁਫਾ ਵੀਚਾਰੇ ॥
  gur kai sabadh eihu gufaa veechaarae ||
  Through the Word of the Guru's Shabad, search this cave.

ਾਮੁ ਨਿਰੰਜਨੁ ਅੰਤਰਿ ਵਸੈ ਮੁਰਾਰੇ ॥
  naam niranjan anthar vasai muraarae ||
  The Immaculate Naam, the Name of the Lord, abides deep within the self.

 ਹਰਿ ਗੁਣ ਗਾਵੈ ਸਬਦਿ ਸੁਹਾਏ ਮਿਲਿ ਪ੍ਰੀਤਮ ਸੁਖੁ ਪਾਵਣਿਆ ॥੪॥
  har gun gaavai sabadh suhaaeae mil preetham sukh paavaniaa ||4||
  Sing the Glorious Praises of the Lord, and decorate yourself with the Shabad. Meeting with your Beloved, you shall find peace. ||4||

 ਜਮੁ ਜਾਗਾਤੀ ਦੂਜੈ ਭਾਇ ਕਰੁ ਲਾਏ ॥
  jam jaagaathee dhoojai bhaae kar laaeae ||
  The Messenger of Death imposes his tax on those who are attached to duality.

 ਨਾਵਹੁ ਭੂਲੇ ਦੇਇ ਸਜਾਏ ॥
 naavahu bhoolae dhaee sajaaeae ||
  He inflicts punishment on those who forget the Name.

 ਘੜੀ ਮੁਹਤ ਕਾ ਲੇਖਾ ਲੇਵੈ ਰਤੀਅਹੁ ਮਾਸਾ ਤੋਲ ਕਢਾਵਣਿਆ ॥੫॥
  gharree muhath kaa laekhaa laevai ratheeahu maasaa thol kadtaavaniaa ||5||
  They are called to account for each instant and each moment. Every grain, every particle, is weighed and counted. ||5||​ 
 Guru Amar Das
Ang 127​


----------



## spnadmin

Sangat ji, this is a long shabad, but one that is plain-speaking. It sums up for us what we need to know about worship and adoration. There are two things to remember: the importance of sincerity in our own hearts; and, that He unites us to Himself.  ਜਿਸੁ ਮੇਲੇ ਸੋ ਭਗਤਾ ॥੭॥ jis maelae so bhagathaa ||7||But he alone is a devotee, whom the Lord has united with Himself. ||7||ਗਲ ਉਕਤਿ ਉਪਾਵਾ ॥ਤਿਆਗੀ ਸਰਨਿ ਪਾਵਾ ॥ sagal oukath oupaavaa || thiaagee saran paavaa ||Abandoning all devices and contrivances, I have sought His Sanctuary. (Guru Arjan Dev, Ang 71)


ਸਿਰੀਰਾਗੁ ਮਹਲਾ ੫ ਘਰੁ ੫ ॥ 
sireeraag mehalaa 5 ghar 5 ||
Siree Raag, Fifth Mehl, Fifth House:

 ਜਾਨਉ ਨਹੀ ਭਾਵੈ ਕਵਨ ਬਾਤਾ ॥ 
jaano nehee bhaavai kavan baathaa ||
I do not know what pleases my Lord.
 
 ਮਨ ਖੋਜਿ ਮਾਰਗੁ ॥੧॥ ਰਹਾਉ ॥ 
man khoj maarag ||1|| rehaao ||
O mind, seek out the way! ||1||Pause||

 
 ਧਿਆਨੀ ਧਿਆਨੁ ਲਾਵਹਿ ॥ 
dhhiaanee dhhiaan laavehi ||
The meditatives practice meditation,


  ਗਿਆਨੀ ਗਿਆਨੁ ਕਮਾਵਹਿ ॥ 
giaanee giaan kamaavehi ||
and the wise practice spiritual wisdom,


  ਪ੍ਰਭੁ ਕਿਨ ਹੀ ਜਾਤਾ ॥੧॥ 
prabh kin hee jaathaa ||1||
but how rare are those who know God! ||1||
 

ਭਗਉਤੀ ਰਹਤ ਜੁਗਤਾ ॥ 
bhagouthee rehath jugathaa ||
The worshipper of Bhagaauti practices self-discipline,


 ਜੋਗੀ ਕਹਤ ਮੁਕਤਾ ॥ 
jogee kehath mukathaa ||
the Yogi speaks of liberation,


  ਤਪਸੀ ਤਪਹਿ ਰਾਤਾ ॥੨॥ 
thapasee thapehi raathaa ||2||
and the ascetic is absorbed in asceticism. ||2||


  ਮੋਨੀ ਮੋਨਿਧਾਰੀ ॥ 
monee monidhhaaree ||
The men of silence observe silence,


  ਸਨਿਆਸੀ ਬ੍ਰਹਮਚਾਰੀ ॥ 
saniaasee brehamachaaree ||
the Sanyaasees observe celibacy,
 

ਉਦਾਸੀ ਉਦਾਸਿ ਰਾਤਾ ॥੩॥ 
oudhaasee oudhaas raathaa ||3||
and the Udaasees abide in detachment. ||3||


  ਭਗਤਿ ਨਵੈ ਪਰਕਾਰਾ ॥ 
bhagath navai parakaaraa ||
There are nine forms of devotional worship.
 

ਪੰਡਿਤੁ ਵੇਦੁ ਪੁਕਾਰਾ ॥ 
panddith vaedh pukaaraa ||
The Pandits recite the Vedas.


  ਗਿਰਸਤੀ ਗਿਰਸਤਿ ਧਰਮਾਤਾ ॥੪॥ 
girasathee girasath dhharamaathaa ||4||
The householders assert their faith in family life. ||4||
 

ਇਕ ਸਬਦੀ ਬਹੁ ਰੂਪਿ ਅਵਧੂਤਾ ॥ 
eik sabadhee bahu roop avadhhoothaa ||
Those who utter only One Word, those who take many forms, the naked renunciates,
 

ਕਾਪੜੀ ਕਉਤੇ ਜਾਗੂਤਾ ॥ 
kaaparree kouthae jaagoothaa ||
the wearers of patched coats, the magicians, those who remain always awake,


  ਇਕਿ ਤੀਰਥਿ ਨਾਤਾ ॥੫॥ 
eik theerathh naathaa ||5||
and those who bathe at holy places of pilgrimage-||5||


  ਨਿਰਹਾਰ ਵਰਤੀ ਆਪਰਸਾ ॥ 
nirehaar varathee aaparasaa ||
Those who go without food, those who never touch others,


 ਇਕਿ ਲੂਕਿ ਨ ਦੇਵਹਿ ਦਰਸਾ ॥ 
eik look n dhaevehi dharasaa ||
the hermits who never show themselves,


 ਇਕਿ ਮਨ ਹੀ ਗਿਆਤਾ ॥੬॥ 
eik man hee giaathaa ||6||
and those who are wise in their own minds-||6||
 

ਘਾਟਿ ਨ ਕਿਨ ਹੀ ਕਹਾਇਆ ॥ 
ghaatt n kin hee kehaaeiaa ||
Of these, no one admits to any deficiency;


 ਸਭ ਕਹਤੇ ਹੈ ਪਾਇਆ ॥ 
sabh kehathae hai paaeiaa ||
all say that they have found the Lord.


 ਜਿਸੁ ਮੇਲੇ ਸੋ ਭਗਤਾ ॥੭॥ 
jis maelae so bhagathaa ||7||
But he alone is a devotee, whom the Lord has united with Himself. ||7||


ਗਲ ਉਕਤਿ ਉਪਾਵਾ ॥ਤਿਆਗੀ ਸਰਨਿ ਪਾਵਾ ॥ 
sagal oukath oupaavaa || thiaagee saran paavaa ||
Abandoning all devices and contrivances, I have sought His Sanctuary.


  ਨਾਨਕੁ ਗੁਰ ਚਰਣਿ ਪਰਾਤਾ ॥੮॥੨॥੨੭॥ 
naanak gur charan paraathaa ||8||2||27||
Nanak has fallen at the Feet of the Guru. ||8||2||27||​


----------

